#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-30
<c10ud> ow, what happened with latest unity update (5.14, precise) colors are...funny
<c10ud> screenshot incoming
<c10ud> here it is: http://imgur.com/uj79u
<gord> c10ud: what looks funny about that?
<gord> it looks normal to me
<c10ud> gord, they're way brighter than before
<sil2100> Looks normal to me too
<c10ud> sil2100, if there's an easy way to temporarily revert to 5.12 i can make another screenshot
<seb128> what's the screenshot url?
<c10ud> gord, sil2100 http://imgur.com/uj79u
<c10ud> let me check if i have some weird package..
<c10ud> it surely wasn't like this yesterday with 5.12
<sil2100> c10ud: you can try doing apt-get install unity=5.12-0ubuntu1.1 unity-common=5.12-0ubuntu1.1 unity-services=5.12-0ubuntu1.1
<sil2100> c10ud: but for me it looks normal
<sil2100> That's how my icons looked like since quite a long time
<c10ud> i'll reboot and check
<c10ud> $ sudo apt-get install unity=5.12-0ubuntu1.1 unity-common=5.12-0ubuntu1.1 unity-services=5.12-0ubuntu1.1 libunity-core-5.0-5=5.12-0ubuntu1.1
<c10ud> sil2100, no change, it must be some other package (!)
<c10ud> too bad i've been afk for a few days and got a load of updates
<c10ud> more or less only libgl and unity could interfere with that..? (reading the updates i did)
<sil2100> c10ud: phew - well, hope you'll be able to find the culprit - although as I said, those icons look rather fine to me
<sil2100> Maybe it's something related to the color profile?
<c10ud> i don't know how the bg is calculated, but i surely didn't touch anything
<c10ud> most of them are acceptable though, but the teamspeak one looks rather out of place
<c10ud> anyway, i'll live with it, i was just wondering what caused this change
<sil2100> Reminds me of an old bug that got fixed half a year ago
<c10ud> also the emesene icon, the green is weird
<c10ud> how can it average to that?
<c10ud> lol
<c10ud> just installed ccsm and i see there are some options for that
<c10ud> they don't look applied on the fly
<c10ud> let's see
<c10ud> (compiz:3507): GConf-CRITICAL **: gconf_client_add_dir: assertion `gconf_valid_key (dirname, NULL)' failed
<c10ud> ah, interesting (relaunching unity)
<c10ud> compiz (unityshell) - Error: GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not supported
<c10ud> this is some BAD NVIDIA thing
<sil2100> c10ud: did you get those before?
<c10ud> sil2100, i recently updated the nvidia to the beta driver and never tried relaunching unity, sorry
<c10ud> also i am guessing why it works when booting but not when replacing
<sil2100> seb128: btw. I don't see the new compiz SRU in precise-updates - is there anything wrong with it?
<sil2100> seb128: 1:0.9.7.8-0ubuntu1.2 one is the latest one rmadison shows
<seb128> sil2100, the SRU team didn't review it yet
<sil2100> seb128: ah, ok ;) Thought there were some problems - thanks!
<mhr3> sil2100, hey.. you remember what did i tell you about make dist?
<mhr3> something along the lines of never ever use that
<sil2100> mhr3: regarding libunity? ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: since I never made a libunity tarball before ;p
<sil2100> seb128: hm, we actually had plans on maybe releasing a new SRU for compiz this week - won't that be a problem?
<seb128> sil2100, what would be in the SRU? it's getting really late, the LTS .1 freeze is this week
<c10ud> sil2100, while you're at it please include the performance fixes in unity :(
<sil2100> seb128: we wanted to include the regionalDamage fixes
<sil2100> seb128: which are really important performance fixes from what I know
<mhr3> sil2100, it's not about libunity it's about any tarball
<mhr3> non-cmake based anyway
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, it's tricky also and require quite some testing, so maybe after .1
<sil2100> mhr3: it is? Oh my...
<sil2100> mhr3: so how should I do tarballs for ./autogen.sh projects?
<sil2100> seb128: hm, ok thn
<sil2100> mhr3: should I just do bzr export for ./autogen.sh projects?
<mhr3> sil2100, ./autogen && make && make distcheck
<sil2100> mhr3: ah, so a normal make is required before that?
<sil2100> mhr3: since I tried make distcheck too and it was failing
<sil2100> mhr3: but I wasn't running 'make' by itself
<mhr3> it shouldn't need that, but there are lots of bugs, so it's usually needed
<sil2100> mhr3: thanks
<mhr3> even gtkdoc itself introduces those bugs
<sil2100> mhr3: the ./autogen && make && make distcheck still fails on my system for libunity... I get: no rules for target test-launcher-integration.c
<mhr3> sil2100, i might have broken that :)
<sil2100> :O
 * sil2100 is shocked
<sil2100> ;)
<mhr3> furtunately didrocks didn't see that ;)
<mhr3> and neither did seb, yey!
<c10ud> sil2100, it looks like it was NVIDIA's fault!
<c10ud> i just downgraded the driver and it works
<sil2100> c10ud: ah HA! ;) How did you find that out?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> But strange thing indeed
<c10ud> it is weird that it was working yesterday, probably something related to the kernel
<c10ud> or libgl
<c10ud> gord, sil2100 correctly looking: http://imgur.com/vvXLm before (bug): http://imgur.com/uj79u
<c10ud> anyway, it's "fixed" now
<c10ud> ;;)
<sil2100> mhr3: yay \o/ :)
<mhr3> sil2100, run `./autogen.sh --enable-integration-tests && make && ./autogen.sh && make && make distcheck`
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, trying
<sil2100> mhr3: works \o/
<davmor2> gord is the block around the magnifier lens in the hud deliberate?  it isn't there in the dash just the hud
<davmor2> gord only seems to happen when the hud overlays app windows
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> Unity webapps devs here?
<sil2100> mhr3: will you be fixing this in lp:libunity trunk, or is it fine just like this?
<gord> davmor2: no block here
<gord> davmor2: but i don't really work on hud anymore, so not the best person to ask
<davmor2> gord: I'll grab a video be easier :)
<gord> davmor2: doesn't really solve the me not being the person to ask thing though ;)
<davmor2> gord: indeed but I thought I'd leave that till I had the video :P
<DebolazW> gotwig: #unity-webapps
<gotwig> there is no one present in #unity-webapps
<DebolazW> gotwig: Sorry, I meant to write #ubuntu-webapps :)
<mhr3> sil2100, i'll try to fix it properly when i get back, for now this will work
<sil2100> mhr3: awesome
<Okera> Hello, I just wanted to say I love Unity. The lot of rage against you should not hide all the users who use it everyday and love it!
<MCR1> Trevinho: Are you here ?
<Trevinho> MCR1: for a very little
<MCR1> I need your approval here ;) - https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-optimize-performance-and-style/+merge/117310
<Trevinho> MCR1: that's fine...
<Trevinho> MCR1: you could even used the range-based loops, but it's fine as well
<MCR1> Trevinho: I was just fixing what cppcheck reported - performance is important after all
<MCR1> Trevinho: There are some other, more complicated issues left though...
<MCR1> Trevinho: But I'll let you go - thanks for the approval :)
<Trevinho> yw, thank you
<MCR1> Trevinho: Seems I forgot the commit message :( - got removed from 'ready to land'...
<MCR1> Trevinho: So if you find some time, here the link again: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-optimize-performance-and-style/+merge/117310
<MCR1> Trevinho: Those 2 also are waiting for approval, btw: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-reduce-png-filesizes/+merge/110978 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix-typos/+merge/116216
<MCR1> I would be happy if I would finally see some of my improvements land ;)
<MCR1> *in Unity
<bschaefer> MCR1, if you forgot the commit message you don't have to resubmit it :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, but since Trevinho approved it Ill approve and merge it!
<bschaefer> (and the changes look good :))
<MCR1> bschaefer: Thx, the credit goes to the creator of cppcheck (more or less)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Could you please take a look at the other 2 merge proposals I posted above also ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, let me take a look
<MCR1> bschaefer: They are old, but still should be good ;) The recompression of the png resources is something that's similar to what was merged into lp:compiz already today: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-recompress-png-resources/+merge/117155
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm if it deals with compiz I would be happier if sam took a look at it as well
<bschaefer> MCR1, not that if it deals with compiz...rather that he has looked at that before
<MCR1> bschaefer: No, it does not deal with Compiz, but does the same recompression operation for Unity's png resources :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, hmm well with mhr3 comment I would rather have someone who knows more about compression review that :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: It is a simple speed improvement achieved by using higher compression levels for the png files resulting in faster loading and displaying of those - recommended everywhere... but no problem
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm, how could it cause slow load up time then?
<MCR1> bschaefer: Who says so ?
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-reduce-png-filesizes/+merge/110978/comments/246291
<MCR1> bschaefer: The comment just says that there is no data for this special case (Unity), but in the web you can find that data (look at the links I've posted).
<bschaefer> MCR1, hm yeah. It looks good to me, Ill approve it but Ill try and ping sam or mhr3 later to take a look at it as well!
<MCR1> bschaefer: To fix the problem of having multiple small images to load a texture atlas is needed - Games use that to store multiple small icons in just one large image file...
<MCR1> bschaefer: Thanks.
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah, that would be the best solution....though Im not sure how much unity is slowed by images
<bschaefer> in general, but still good to fix :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: example for a texture atlas: http://ufoai.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=ufoai/ufoai;a=blob;f=base/pics/banks/pack2.png;h=0a2cdbe48df2d7244d13102e96154045cf8d61b8;hb=ded207e867f3d3d911d9b0c3ab79d1e3ef24361f
<bschaefer> MCR1, your welcome, and thank you for these branches!
<MCR1> bschaefer: ^^ (features a bit of my work)
<bschaefer> MCR1, haha nice, yeah I've seen images stored like that, and that would be a good solution...though I don't deal with images much :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: The clue here is that this special atlas (picture) and the .ufo script containing the coordinates of each is generated automatically from the small icons...
<MCR1> *of each icon
<MCR1> hmm, now the unity-merger failed ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm odd
<MCR1> bschaefer: Do not get it either :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, are you merged with trunk?
<MCR1> bschaefer: I did test compilation and it compiled without problems here, but maybe I should rebase - but the diff is not showing any problems and the branch is new...
<MCR1> bschaefer: One moment
<bschaefer> MCR1, I think something went wrong with the merger haha, let me try again and see what happens
<MCR1> bschaefer: ok, thx.
<bschaefer> like its complaining about missing dependencies but that shouldn't be your branches fault...
<MCR1> no, I saw the console output also - strange
<MCR1> If anyone here is motivated to fix some more problems: http://pastebin.com/9kczh8fd
<j-johan-edwards> Hi, is there a workaround for "package 'unity-protocol-private>=5.93.1' not found"? Per lp:1026435 I have a fully updated system; I've tried removing it from the Cmake lists, but some modules still require that header file.
<bschaefer> j-johan-edwards, you need to download the latest libunity
<bschaefer> j-johan-edwards, or upgrade to 12.10 (not very stable)
<bschaefer> i think not sure haha
<j-johan-edwards> I am on 12.10 currently
<bschaefer> hmm really?
<j-johan-edwards> Unless I hallucinated that
<bschaefer> well if you compile libunity you'll be fine
<bschaefer> bzr branch lp:libunity
<j-johan-edwards> Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<bschaefer> good luck!
<j-johan-edwards> bschaefer: okay, cmake gave me the nod, thanks
<bschaefer> j-johan-edwards, np!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-07-31
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) Do you have 5 minutes to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.fix1030473-part1/+merge/117182 ?
<duflu> MCR1: Sorry, not right now. I will get to reviews later in the day/week
<MCR1> duflu: ok, thx.
<MCR1> Does someone here know if the Unity-merger has troubles @ the moment ?
<sil2100> andyrock: hi!
<andyrock> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> andyrock: are you running quantal?
<andyrock> sil2100, no more why?
<andyrock> i'm going to reinstall it this week
<sil2100> andyrock: since hm, I've been preparing a new quantal release of unity, and it seems unity trunk doesn't want to be loaded by compiz
<sil2100> So I've been wondering if you had such problems
<andyrock> sil2100, abi issues?
<sil2100> mhr3: ping
<sil2100> mhr3: would you mind if we released a new tarball for bamf as well?
<sil2100> andyrock: are you still around? ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, no :P
<andyrock> i'm sleeping
<sil2100> Ah, sorry then... ;p
<mhr3> sil2100, why would i mind? :)
<mhr3> sil2100, although trevinho and i wanted to make a major update
<mhr3> sil2100, so try to talk to him as well
<mhr3> Trevinho, ^
<sil2100> mhr3: so we're still waiting for some changes in bamf?
<carl0> Is there any dev documentation about HUD?
<mhr3> sil2100, we wanted to change the major version, but just changing major version without merging the major branches doesn't make much sense
<mhr3> and i dont know if those brnaches were merged
<mhr3> so check with Trevinho pls
<sil2100> mhr3: will do, thanks
<Trevinho> mhr3, sil2100 no major branches yet
<Trevinho> actually one is done, but I need to polish and mr it
<sil2100> Trevinho: can I release bamf without those for now?
<Trevinho> sil2100: just wait one commit :P
<sil2100> :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: hey! could you check this: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/safe-win-reopen-on-new-desktop ?
<Trevinho> mhr3: this is the crash we discussed about.. But I've decided to introduce some testing with it...
<Trevinho> mhr3: the fix itself is just a couple of lines...
<mhr3> Trevinho, holy crap, that's huge! :P
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes, that's the testing cost! :)
<Trevinho> sil2100: with that branch I'd be happy to do an sru...
<Trevinho> mhr3: the fix itself is just http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/safe-win-reopen-on-new-desktop/revision/476
<mhr3> Trevinho, can i review just that? that looks fine :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes... I just need an approval on everything btw D:
<Trevinho> :D
<sil2100> Trevinho: SRU maybe next week
<seb128> mhr3, we found desrt if you still need him, he's downstair with us
<mhr3> seb128, ok, will be there in 5minutes
<mhr3> stall him :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: are you at GUADEC too?
<mhr3> Trevinho, is it possible that the reopen would cause a close of child window that's already in the list?
<mhr3> Trevinho, yea
<Trevinho> oh, nice
<Trevinho> mhr3: mhmhm... let me check..
<mhr3> Trevinho, cause if it does, it will still crash
<Trevinho> mhr3: no... no possible
<mhr3> although just reffing the to_rematch would fix that
<Trevinho> bamfwindows have no children
<Trevinho> mhr3: they have transient windows, but they're handled independently on this side
<Trevinho> mhr3: I can add it if you want, but windows have no children... so...
<carl0> Where could I get dev documentation about HUD?
<Trevinho> carl0: to do what?
<Trevinho> carl0: do you want to add entries to it?
<carl0> yes Trevinho I want to see how it works and how to add entries from another application
<mhr3> Trevinho, if you say it can't happen i'm taking your word for it :)
<Trevinho> carl0: you only have to add menus to a qmenubar/gtkmenubar of your application... The HUD will grab them
<carl0> Thanks Trevinho. I'm interacting directly with dbus so I need to discover wich object path uses gtkmenubar
<mhr3> Trevinho, btw there was a question for you on unity-dev, could you check that out pls
<mhr3> Trevinho, had one tiny comment
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes, i saw... I already talked with him in private since he wrote to me direcly as well
<mhr3> Trevinho, well the mailing list is public, so atm doesn't have answer, so would be nice to post it there as well
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes, sure...
<Trevinho> mhr3: I didn't since I also wanted to check with jason, since that code is basically obsolete to me
<Trevinho> mhr3: I've inverted the is_closed thing, can you approve now? :)
<carl0> After set _GTK_MENUBAR_OBJECT_PATH and g_dbus_connection_export_menu_model into /org/gtk/example/menus/appmenu, I can see menus in unity but nothing in HUD
<mhr3> Trevinho, so when do you want to bump the ver number for bamf?
<Trevinho> mhr3: I still have the gdbus branch ready (I only have been too busy to cleanup some things, and make a MR)... I think that it could be a good step
<mhr3> Trevinho, so, still no major bump?
<Trevinho> mhr3: if we want something "big" to go in, to do the bump, I'd say so..
<sil2100> mhr3, Trevinho: so, what should I release this week ;)?
<Trevinho> sil2100: we have some fixes on it..
<sil2100> Trevinho: is it good for a regular tarball release? Or should I distro-patch it?
<Trevinho> mhr3: do you have any idea why if I compile bamf in a build dir, then I get issues at the point of generating the gir?
<mhr3> Trevinho, pastebin?
<Trevinho> mhr3: in a second... but it complains about missing bamf-marshal's
<Trevinho> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121619/
<mhr3> Trevinho, weird i was fixing something similar
<mhr3> but i dont remember if in bamf or somewhere else
<Trevinho> sil2100: I think a tarball is fine... However new files have been added (gir and vapi)
<Trevinho> mhr3: I don't know... it was working few days ago :(
<mhr3> ehm, i think it was for dee
<mhr3> Trevinho, is that trunk?
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes
<mhr3> give me a sec
<mhr3> Trevinho, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1121652/ should do it
<Trevinho> mhr3: i tried something silimar, but it didn't work... maybe I forgot something...
<Trevinho> mhr3: ok, fine that works :)
<Trevinho> mhr3: do you MR it?
<mhr3> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/bamf/fix-non-srcdir-build/+merge/117469
<Trevinho> mhr3: another thing... trying jhbuild I've got sometimes link issues... resolved removing the installed libraries...
<Trevinho> why that?
<Trevinho> mhr3: for example, linking issues with libunitycore... while it should link against the local one
<mhr3> Trevinho, it's compiz unity cmake issue
<mhr3> Trevinho, easy fix is to rm $(prefix)/lib/libunity-core*
<mhr3> well, s/fix/workaround/
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes... I used that... I was just wondering if there was something better :)
<mhr3> Trevinho, yes, fix the cmake cr*p
<Trevinho> :)
<carl0> Where could I found dev documentation about HUD? I've problems adding items... Can't see anyting with gtk_application_set_menubar
<DebolazW> Has adding a configuration option to allow auto-maximization of windows (Without installing ccsm) been discussed? Its a bit tiresome to constantly have to maximize certain windows. Or at least allow certain programs to launch automaximized.
<lynchseanm> If I build unity and nux from source can I run unity with compiz from the precise repo?
<lynchseanm> Or do I need to build compiz from source also?
<lynchseanm> I'm getting compiz errors: 'Could not stat() file /home/slynch/.compiz-1/plugins/libexpo.so : No such file or directory'
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-01
<newbz> hi
<tsdgeos> anyone knows if there's a lightdm channel?
<Guest21041> Wow. repatcha. I could hardly log on. couldn't read the words.
<sil2100> mhr3, Trevinho: how's bamf trunk right now?
<Trevinho> sil2100: what you mean?
<sil2100> Trevinho: is it ok for a release?
<sil2100> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/bamf/missing_files/+merge/117622 <- could you take a look ;) ?
<tsdgeos> anyone in quantal can help me test something?
<tsdgeos> it's like 3 min
<sil2100> tsdgeos: what's up?
<sil2100> I do have some testing packages installed though :o
<tsdgeos> sil2100: is it a vm or "real" stuff?
<tsdgeos> because i've already tried a vm but want to make sure it's not virtualbox playing tricks on me
<sil2100> Real stuff
<tsdgeos> basically i have this http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/526508/ that on precise gives me a spinning spinner and on quantal vm gives me a non spinning one
<sil2100> One moment, will try this
<tsdgeos> sil2100: it'd be cool if you could give it a try and confirm that in real quantal it's non moving
<tsdgeos> and then i'll have to find why it happens :D
<sil2100> tsdgeos: ok, confirmed - my spinner does not spin
<tsdgeos> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> I get a spinner and it is not moving at all, just a steady image
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: np
<sil2100> tsdgeos: btw. you knew vala before?
<sil2100> cnd: hi
<sil2100> cnd: ping!
<Trevinho> sil2100: ok... looking at it... I was wondering if I should have added them, but it was still compiling fine... :P
<Trevinho> sil2100: need to check another thing...
<tsdgeos> sil2100: nope, not at all
<tsdgeos> sil2100: and no gtk3 either, so basically i'm just random guessing :D
<tsdgeos> it's sad though that it works on precise and not on quantal
<sil2100> Trevinho: it was compiling fine btw. ;) Just because they weren't added, they didn't land into the tarball during make distcheck ;p
<Trevinho> sil2100: we still miss a .desktop file used for tests
<Trevinho> sil2100: I was btw looking how we can remove generated files not to be distrubuted
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you add that then?
<Trevinho> sil2100: sure
<sil2100> Trevinho: ah, that thing - that would be awesome to have - did you find anything?
<Trevinho> sil2100: the strange fact is that... the sources defined in nodist_bamfadeamon_SOURCES are distributed anyway :°(
<sil2100> Ouch
<Trevinho> also, overriding the dist-hook removes them, but then I get then into the archive anyway
<sil2100> Ok, now this is really strange
<Trevinho> sil2100: yes... a lot
 * Trevinho cries and implores automake to follow him
<Trevinho> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/missing_files_v2/+merge/117661
<sil2100> Trevinho: aaah, the --enable-gtk-doc=yes flag - yesss, this is what we've been missing, since otherwise I had always had to call ./autogen.sh --enable-gtk-doc=yes
<sil2100> Which was a bother ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: does the dist-hook remove the generated files correctly now?
<Trevinho> sil2100: no -_-
<sil2100> Trevinho: when trying to 'make' your branch, I get the error bamf.h:24:34: fatal error: bamf-gdbus-generated.h: File not found
<Trevinho> sil2100: make dist or just make?
<sil2100> Trevinho: just ./autogen.sh && make
<Trevinho> sil2100: yep, my fault I removed one thing for testing, then i forgot to put it back
<Trevinho> sil2100: pull it again
<sil2100> Trevinho: re-testing it right now
<Trevinho> sil2100: it seems that you stil need to pass the --enable-gtk-doc thing btw
<sil2100> Awww
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho: do you have a moment?
<Trevinho> sil2100: yep
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you maybe ACK https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/geis_rename/+merge/117666 ?
<sil2100> Trevinho: since this is breaking all merges right now
<sil2100> Trevinho: there is a distro patch doing this which is broken
<sil2100> Trevinho: if we accept this, I'll ask for reverting the distro patch itself
<Trevinho> sil2100: ok approved
<Trevinho> sil2100: but.... with with p we can still build unity?
<Trevinho> I mean, is that package available somewhere?
<sil2100> Trevinho: well, the catch is - without this change you can't build it on Q
<Trevinho> sil2100: ok... but then we'd need to backport the new package to the staging ppa as well (for precise=
<Trevinho> isn't it?
<sil2100> Trevinho: probably, yes - if precise= is being built from unity trunk
<Trevinho> sil2100: well, the staging ppa is built with unity trunk
<Trevinho> for both p and q
<Trevinho> we must make this continue working
<Trevinho> (both for developers and testers)
<sil2100> True true, but anyway unity staging is broken since a few weeks :/
<sil2100> I'll fix it up as soon as possible though
<Trevinho> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> jaytaoko: ping
<jaytaoko> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> jaytaoko: can you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/geis_rename/+merge/117665 ?
<sil2100> Since the name has changed recently
<jaytaoko> sil2100: sure can do...
<sil2100> Ok guys, I need to pop out for a while to get some movement ;)
<sil2100> But I'll be back a bit later
<jaytaoko> sil2100: approved
<sil2100> jaytaoko: thanks!
<MCR1> bschaefer, Trevinho: Hi :) Any news about the Jenkins Unity-merger problems ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm not that I have heard
<bschaefer> MCR1, I think a branch is in the works to fix that though
<Trevinho> MCR1: fixes are coming
<Trevinho> MCR1: but we need to get fixed the packaging side before
<Trevinho> MCR1: then we've already a branch by sil2100 to fix unity itself
<MCR1> ah, ok - thx 4 the info - the geis_rename, yes ?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> jaytaoko: pong, what's up?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: hello! we have a branch to merge in Nux. It is required for some features in unity. Is this a good time to merge it. I saw your email on the status of unity trunk
<sil2100> jaytaoko: let me check
<sil2100> jaytaoko: once one of my approved merges goes in, I think it can get merged - I actually wanted to release unity and nux, but eh, due to Didier not being around and me not having all permissions, I don't think that's a good idea
<sil2100> Since if I made a freeze tomorrow, we would have to release onf Friday - and we all hate Friday releases
<sil2100> jaytaoko: what change is it?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/nux/geis/+merge/108239
<jaytaoko> sil2100: it relates to adding geis support in Nux
<sil2100> jaytaoko: does it change non-touch behavior as well?
<sil2100> Or for normal input users it should not change anything?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: no it does not
<jaytaoko> sil2100: I have confirmed with dandrader who is the author
<jaytaoko> sil2100: but you said you have a freeze pending?
<jaytaoko> sil2100: or is it scheduled for tomorrow?
<sil2100> jaytaoko: no, it's fine - if the branch is well tested you can merge it in
<sil2100> jaytaoko: it's not really scheduled, since it was supposed to happen today or yesterday even
<sil2100> But it didn't due to some problems
<jaytaoko> sil2100: ok, we are ready to merge on our side
<jaytaoko> sil2100: it will happen today. If not I will let you know.
<sil2100> jaytaoko: thanks!
<sil2100> I need to finish up for today sadly
<sil2100> So see you tomorrow!
<jaytaoko> sil2100: yw
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-02
<jokerdino> if i want to get someone to review my unity branch, what should i be doing? (bug #942476)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 937334 in Unity "duplicate for #942476 Unity shortcut overlay needs to include shortcut for video lens" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937334
<sil2100> jokerdino: we'll get some unity upstream guys to review it as soon as possible
<sil2100> jokerdino: usually it's enough to just submit a merge request
<jokerdino> sil2100: thanks for your reply. i guess i already submitted a merge request?
<jokerdino> it's been a while since i submitted the branch and the lack of response is slightly disheartening.
<jokerdino> especially it's sorta one of my first tries to do something with bzr and unity code
<sil2100> jokerdino: sorry about that, we're currently a bit lacking in man-power - if others won't find time, I'll review it today
<jokerdino> sil2100: thanks again. sorry for the rambling.
<carl0> where could I get dev documentation about HUD? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/HUD#Developing_for_the_HUD
<carl0> I need updated documentation
<zcoob> Hi, i have an issue with my ubuntu 12.04 unity top panel. i am missing the logout/calendar buttons etc. basically my bar is empty. any suggestions?
<sil2100> carl0: what kind of documentation do you need exactly? What do you want to do? Since from what I know, there's not much documentation for HUD around
<seb128> zcoob, can you copy your .xsession-errors to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<sil2100> zcoob: hi - does it happen on every login?
<zcoob> yes it happens every login. i have to add something. i installed ubuntu using FAI. so i only installed a few packages, namely ubuntu-desktop, unity, unity-lens-applications, unity-lens-files
<sil2100> zcoob: could you check if unity-panel-service is running on this system? Through ps?
<zcoob> yes its running
<zcoob> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1124894/
<seb128> zcoob, you seem to be using unity-2d, no unity?
<zcoob> well i picked unity in gdm
<zcoob> not unity 2d
<didrocks> gnome-session[6279]: WARNING: Session 'ubuntu' runnable check failed: Exited with code 1
<seb128> ok, so maybe your video card doesn't do 3d
<didrocks> so you are fallbacked :)
<zcoob> well either way my top bar is empty :)
<zcoob> shouldn't be a 3D issue
<zcoob> it's running in a VM, but that shouldnt matter, but that might be the reason for unity 2D
<didrocks> indeed, you should experience a crash or something else, let's wait on upstream to comment
<carl0> sil2100, I want to show exported GMenu model entries in HUD...
<carl0> And I couldn't find any documentation or examples :(
<jokerdino> sil2100, lukasz (and others): thanks. the branch has been approved.
<jokerdino> ooops, just realized it is the same person. *facepalm*
<sil2100> ;)
<jokerdino> thanks much. i will look into adding translation thingie
<sil2100> jokerdino: no problem - it should get merged later today once I fix merging to trunk
<jokerdino> sil2100: if you have a minute, can you clarify on your "We'd need to get this translated though" comment. Does it mean it needs to be "gettext-ed" or people have to translate it?
<sil2100> jokerdino: that people need to translate it ;)
<jokerdino> sil2100: i would see no problem in Tamil at least. I can translate it there. :-)
<jokerdino> and thanks for your time so far. much appreciated.
<zcoob> after i installed indicator-applet i atleast have a mail and sound icon in my top bar, but i am still missing the gear icon for logout/shutdown and such
<zcoob> anyone know what package that is in?
<Zhenech> shoild be indicator-session
<zcoob> Zhenech: you are my hero
<zcoob> thanks
<Zhenech> do not ask me why it wasnt installed in the firrst place
<zcoob> oh i know why :)
<zcoob> i just didn't know what packages i was missing
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: Hello, I have approve this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/nux/missing_file/+merge/117631
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: should I merge it now?
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: yes, please ;) Thank you!
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: done
<sil2100> andyrock: hi!
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: ping
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: pong
<sgringwe_> how can i add menu items to the HUD?
<sgringwe_> is there any documentation?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-03
<root___> hello all
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) The merge here failed due to a conflict - it is now fixed - what has to be done to get this merged ?: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/nux/nux.merge-optimize-performance-and-style/+merge/117351
<MCR1> Trevinho: Hi :) Here jenkins was having troubles I guess: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-optimize-performance-and-style/+merge/117310 - can you help me with getting this merged ?
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) Could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.fix1030473-part1/+merge/117182 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.fix1030473-part2/+merge/117410 ?
<duflu> MCR1: Sorry, no time this week :(
<MCR1> duflu: :(
<MCR1> duflu: But thx anyway...
<duflu> MCR1: Maybe in a few hours. I'm not sure :(
<didrocks> hey MCR1: yeah, upstream trunks are broken right now. sil2100 is fixing that
<MCR1> duflu: Okay thanks, it would be really nice and should be easy and fast to check for you...
<MCR1> didrocks: ah, okay - so waiting will automatically fix it, yes ?
<didrocks> yeah
 * didrocks sees no tests on the compiz MP
<didrocks> oh there are sorry
 * didrocks takes more coffee :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Thx.
<jokerdino> hello
<jokerdino> isn't bug #1014346 and bug #924472 dupes?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1014346 in Unity "give a way to remove 'Show Desktop' from the Alt-Tab items" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014346
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 924472 in unity (Ubuntu) "Add option to hide 'Show Desktop' in switcher" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924472
<MCR1> didrocks: Should this be fixed, or is it just all WIP ? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/1032313
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1032313 in Nux "Compiler warnings lp:nux" [Undecided,New]
<MCR1> jokerdino: Looks like those are duplicates indeed...
<jokerdino> MCR1: thanks. i was following the other bug and this new one has a fix committed.
<jokerdino> i'll mark it as dupe now.
<didrocks> MCR1: wait for everything to be merged in, if they are still there, feel free to propose a MR
<MCR1> didrocks: ok
<thumper> uk morning
<didrocks> hey thumper
<thumper> hi didrocks
<thumper> didrocks: my laptop is busy upgrading to quantal :)
<didrocks> thumper: yeah, finally! You asked me last month if it was safe to upgrade and I told you yes. So I guess now you are taking didrocks'advice + a month of security? :p
<thumper> didrocks: and the benefit of being in the office
<thumper> didrocks: so much, much faster
<didrocks> oh yeah, I can imagine ;)
<didrocks> thumper: do you like it btw?
<thumper> didrocks: the office? yeah, very nice
<didrocks> the office looks really great IMHO and I loved the view on the roof while eating (we didn't get that much rain)
<thumper> :)
<sil2100> True true, we were lucky back then ;)
<sil2100> But it was windy!
<didrocks> sil2100: well, I prefer wind and no rain than the contrary :)
<seb128> thumper, btw did the fix from desrt work? you didn't reply to my email
<thumper> seb128: I don't know, it was an issue with the AP stuff, and the quality engineers have been in lexington all week
<thumper> I've not had any communication with them
<seb128> ok
<seb128> well, no news, good news? ;-)
<thumper> :)
<MCR1> Thanks a lot duflu, even if you're gone ;)
<MCR1> Yeah, first of my Compiz speedups has landed 8-)
<MCR1> Thx again, duflu :)
<didrocks> congrats MCR1 and thanks to you! :)
<MCR1> didrocks: np, happy to help :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Do you know of any efforts for 12.10 to lower boot times - I think we could do a lot in this segment and would like to help...
<didrocks> MCR1: no particularly a target where we have real time to act on. So any contribution you can do in that regard is more than welcomed :)
<MCR1> didrocks: Experts got boot time (especially for embedded devices) down to 1 second already... Ubuntu should be faster, too...
<MCR1> didrocks: With small optimizations I am booting in 17 seconds here, but there is still a lot of room for improvements...
<didrocks> I agree
<sil2100> MCR1: 17 seconds? On what hardware?
<MCR1> sil2100: Intel Core2Quad@3.16GHz Q8300, A-Data 128GB SSD
<MCR1> sil2100: But I think I am still wasting 3 seconds, because the kernel waits 3 seconds for SCSI drives... (sym53c8xx driver)
<MCR1> sil2100: http://free-electrons.com/pub/conferences/2011/genivi/boot-time.pdf
<MCR1> sil2100: http://elinux.org/Boot_Time
<sil2100> Would have to measure how long it takes on my system, but probably longer
<MCR1> sil2100: I think we should invest some effort to speed up 12.10 as boot time is the first important perception a new/old user has from his system - a fast boot is simply cool
<sil2100> True, I remember how happy I was when my system was booting up and shutting down really fast
<sil2100> The shutdown time should be taken into cosideration too
<MCR1> sil2100: yes, but shutdown is currently quite fast here without optimization...
<MCR1> sil2100: Do you know how to best get in touch with the people responsible for this part of Ubuntu (kernel, boot) ?
<sil2100> MCR1: hm, hard to say really - didn't have too much contact with the kernel people to be humble
<sil2100> MCR1: but maybe slangasek would know?
<MCR1> On systems with HDD e4rat is really great as well (much faster than ureadahead in my experience) - Highly recommended if your boot time is long...
<sil2100> Could anyone review https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/add_libunity_rpath/+merge/117941 ?
<sil2100> Since this is essentially breaking unity-team staging
<sil2100> mhr3, Trevinho, andyrock: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Excuse my CMake foo btw.
<MCR1> sil2100: Are you using SSD too ?
<jokerdino> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~barneedhar/unity/lp-937334/+merge/115086 what does it mean?
<andyrock> jokerdino, fixed
<andyrock> sil2100, will test in an moment
<jokerdino> andyrock: thanks. wasn't sure what i should have done earlier.
<sil2100> jokerdino: usually, when submitting a merge request, you should also set the merge commit message
<sil2100> jokerdino: you can either do it when submitting, or after submitting just click 'Set Commit Message'
<jokerdino> sil2100: is it different from bzr commt -m "message"?
<sil2100> MCR1: no, I'm using normal hdd
<andyrock> jokerdino, yep
<andyrock> because a MP can have more commits
<sil2100> jokerdino: yes - since commit messages you use in your branch are not taken into account when merging the branch
<jokerdino> sil2100: ah, i think i get it now. i probably overlooked some fields in that page.
<sil2100> jokerdino: because as andyrock said, you can have more than one commit in a branch that is supposed to be merged
<sil2100> jokerdino: it's in some 'additional' tab or something, so it's actually easy to miss ;)
 * jokerdino saves this chat log for future reference.
<jokerdino> got to love the help i am getting :-)
<sil2100> jokerdino: no problem - thanks for noticing and submitting the fix ;)
<jokerdino> sil2100:  no problem myself. it was much simpler than i was expecting. both the fix and the bzr stuff.
<jokerdino> btw, with talks about adding more default lens, would the shortcut overlay need to be amended?
<jokerdino> or consult with the design team?
<sil2100> jokerdino: first better consult with the design team, they'll know what to do
<jokerdino> i think you guys would take care of it. /me goes back to fixing bitesize bugs.
<MCR1> sil2100: I can really recommend to you trying e4rat in this case: http://e4rat.sourceforge.net/
<jokerdino> sil2100, andyrock: and well, thanks btw. hoping to bug you all more in the future =)
<MCR1> sil2100: The instruction how to use it: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/E4rat
<MCR1> sil2100: You will be impressed ;)
<sil2100> jokerdino: bitesize bugs are the best for learning the game ;) Hope to see more merges from you soon!
<sil2100> MCR1: oh, didn't know about this one - thanks ;) *bookmarking*
<jokerdino> Thanks. :-)
<MCR1> Yeah, Part 2 also landed in lp:compiz :-D
<sil2100> \o/
<MCR1> But my Unity merges are somehow not landing, I would be grateful if someone could help me with those: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-optimize-performance-and-style/+merge/117310 https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix-typos/+merge/116216 https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-reduce-png-filesizes/+merge/110978
<sil2100> MCR1: I'll approve and get merged at least one of them now ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: thx
<sil2100> MCR1: since I wanted to approve it before, but well... we had problems with trunk actually ;p
<jokerdino> ok hold on. Is Unity-merger a bot or just did rocks ?
<sil2100> jokerdino: it's a bot ;)
<sil2100> A bot that we sometimes break by accident ;p
<jokerdino> haha i see. did rocks uses it at times i suppose?
<jokerdino> it seems to make intelligent review comments
<jokerdino> ok actually it doesn't. it almost looked like it was.
<jokerdino> you can now ignore me for a while. i will get myself busy with other stuff
<sil2100> jokerdino: intelligent comments ;)?
<sil2100> jokerdino: I only remember getting a few pre-programmed ones always...
<sil2100> jokerdino: :)
<jokerdino> sil2100: i mean, at first, the jenkins.qa looked like a legit comment. but i see unity merger saying it all over again in other reviews.
<sil2100> True true
<jokerdino> well, i shouldn't be disturbing you guys anymore :P
<jokerdino> this doesn
<jokerdino> this doesn't feel right..*
<MCR1> sil2100: thx
<Trevinho> sil2100: do you still need the review?
<MCR1> sil2100: I had to fix a merge conflict here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/nux/nux.merge-optimize-performance-and-style/+merge/117351 Do I need reapproval now ?
<sil2100> MCR1: re-approved
<MCR1> sil2100: thx
<thumper> hi MCR1
 * thumper is matching nics to LP ids
<MCR1> Hi thumper :)
<MCR1> \o/ I can confirm my Compiz fixes did not break it 8-)
<zcoob> Hi, i am trying to change the default fixed width font used by ubuntu. I can change it via a gui tool but i don't want that. I can also change it using gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface monospace-font-name "Monospace 11" BUT i need to do that while in X and i don't want that either. any suggestions on how to change that without having to be inside a graphical environment?
<Zhenech> you can ship a settings file for that
<Zhenech> do not ask exactly how, though,lemme search
<zcoob> can you explain?
<zcoob> i tried using gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name --type STRING "Monospace 11" but that doesn't seem to do anything
<MCR1> Hmmm, suddenly the Unity-2d-panel is making troubles here - it does not update and hardly reacts to mouse clicks - strange...
<Zhenech> zcoob, there is a debhelper script for packages called dh_installgsettings
<seb128> MCR1, did you get the new dbus 1.6?
<Zhenech> it installs those settings to usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<MCR1> seb128: yes - 1.6.4-1ubuntu1~build1
<zcoob> thanks that might do it
<MCR1> seb128: The clock does not change and indicator-multiload does not update anymore and starting the panel manually throws errors like:
<seb128> MCR1, you need https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/unity/signal-eavedropping-fix/+merge/117931
<MCR1> unity-2d-panel: [WARNING] X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<MCR1>   Major opcode: 18 (X_ChangeProperty)
<MCR1>   Resource id:  0x0
<seb128> MCR1, it's in quantal, not sure what unity version you use
<MCR1> seb128: Unity staging PPA
<seb128> MCR1, that's why
<seb128> the merge didn't make it there yet
<MCR1> seb128: So that means that waiting a bit will probably fix it, yes ?
<seb128> correct, waiting and updating
<MCR1> seb128: Sure, thx 4 the fast help :)
<seb128> yw!
<MCR1> gotta leave now - c ya soon with more merge requests from my side ;)
<zcoob> hmm Zhenech i just looked into dh_installgsettings and i'm not sure that is what i am looking for
<zcoob> thing is, i can't find any "Ubuntu Mono 13" anywhere
<zcoob> neither in my home nor in /usr/share/glib2.0/schemas
<Zhenech> zcoob, its just a helper for you when you create .debs, the actual setting is done by droping a file in that folder
<zcoob> there is a gschemas.compiled file in that folder that probably has the Ubuntu Mono 13 in
<zcoob> but that's a binary file
<zcoob> i can't believe that there is no simple way to change the default font via command line
<sil2100> zcoob: actually, there might be a not-so-easy way of doing that
<sil2100> Just give me one moment
<sil2100> zcoob: you want to change the default size of monospace font?
<zcoob> as i said if i change it via gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name --type string "Monospace 11" it doesn't work
<zcoob> if i change it in X via gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface monospace-font-name "Monospace 11" it works
<zcoob> but i have to be in X which doesn't make sense to me
<zcoob> if i can be in X i can also just do it using a gui
<zcoob> i want to change the fixed width font
<sil2100> zcoob: so wait, without X calling gsettings set ... doesn't work?
<zcoob> it bugs out here
<zcoob> yeah
<zcoob> one sec
<zcoob> ** (process:4519): WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=14aa918c48b2c82031b42f69000000e2 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<sil2100> zcoob: not sure if this will work, but try maybe this:
<popey> grrrrr
<sil2100> dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/interface/monospace-font-name "Ubuntu Mono 10"
<sil2100> Or Monospace 11 as you wish
<zcoob> "doesn't work"
<zcoob> it either resets everytime i relog
<zcoob> or it just doesn't work
<sil2100> zcoob: ok, another try then ;p
<zcoob> this is seriously the most annoying problem i encountered so far
<sil2100> zcoob: dbus-launch gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface monospace-font-name "Monospace 11"
<zcoob> gsettings already runs exactly that
<zcoob> gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface monospace-font-name
<zcoob> always returns "Ubuntu Mono 13"
<zcoob> fuck
<zcoob> that at least didnt put out an error
<zcoob> one sec i'll check if that actually worked
<zcoob> man thanks sil2100
<sil2100> zcoob: it works?
<zcoob> yes
<sil2100> zcoob: phew, good to hear that - glad to be of some help ;)
<zcoob> seriously the weirdest problem i had so far
<sil2100> zcoob: I recently started working with gsettings/dconf/gconf, and usually it's full of problems like this - always something problematic
<zcoob> in my opinion it would be easier to just leave that stuff as transparent as it gets
<zcoob> i wouldn't even mind xml files
<sil2100> I played around with various configuration systems in the past, and usually simple is 'not enough' - since settings can have depenedencies, migrations, deprecations, default values and different schema manipulations
<sil2100> To make a working configuration system, sadly, you _have_ to make it complex ;/
<zcoob> :(
<zcoob> i still don't like it :)
<zcoob> makes my job harder lol
<sil2100> We all suffer because of it ;p
<sil2100> brb, storm
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: pong!
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: seems like staging is still broken...
<jaytaoko1> sil2100:  what is it? failure to build?
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: no, actually it's all fine - just the build didn't publish yet ;)
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: \o/
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: cool
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: so I have a small branch I would like to push in nux. Is there a chance I can to it now?
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: could you point me to it? Is it very important?
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.libgeis-optional-package/+merge/117942
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: since the new geis is not available on precise, this branch allows to compile nux trunk on precise even if geis is not available
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: is this tested? Will it really not complain when built on precise?
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: yes it is
<sil2100> jaytaoko1: then, let's merge it in ;)
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: Quantal has Geis will Precise doesn't. this will only affect precise builds
<jaytaoko1> sil2100: thanks! doing it now
<MCR1> seb128: Probably you already know, but still I confirm the dbus fix. Unity-2d-panel fully functional again :)
<lynchseanm> Revision 639 in the Nux trunk breaks the Unity build for me because it can't find NuxGraphics/GestureEvent.h. I think this is because I have libutouch-geis on my system instead of libgeis and HAVE_GEIS gets set to false in the Nux config.
<lynchseanm> Can I just remove libutouch-geis and install geis from source to fix this?
<bilal> Anyone else having trouble building Unity from trunk, with error: ‘GestureEvent’ in namespace ‘nux’ does not name a type
 * bilal is updating his GCC right now so that might probably fix it
<bilal> alright, fixed. Had to re-build Nux with gesture support enabled
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-04
<alo21> hi all
<alo21> I am making a programm wihich works in background. I would that the .desktop of this programm apperas in to the launcher at a specific point of the program's exsecution
<alo21> Can someone help me?
<twipley> hello unity developers
<twipley> been reading http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/27471
<twipley> any proponents over here of having the launcher auto-hide by default, like in some past ubuntu versions?
<twipley> or, at least, of having the click-and-lock feature discussed over at brainstorm, implemented?
<twipley> hellooo sleeping peoplle
<Klap-in> twipley: in the weekend this channel is often a bit silence..
<twipley> thanks for answering. I have left them a message on their mailing list, instead.
<alo21> hi all
<bipul> only for invite :(
<RoninDev> Hello!
<RoninDev> Can i make that will be used wait cursor immidiately after click on icon (launch program). After click on application icon, i can't see that it starting
<RoninDev> I'm often start more than one instance of application by mistake...
<RoninDev> anybody here? =)
<RoninDev> nobody?
<vb> guys, anyone knows what's the deal with intermittent IP connectivity on Ubuntu 11.10?
<vb> It looses 50% of the ping packets or so even when pinging the local gateway
<vb> the same machine over the same interface is perfectly fine when running Windows...
<vb> ah, I must be on a wrong channel :P
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-05
<alo21> hi
<alo21> can I hide icon during a program's execution on the launcher?
<MCR1> Trevinho: Hi :) Review would be needed here, so I'd be grateful  if you would have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-more-optimizing/+merge/118265
<sbte> hi, are there any python bindings for indicate-gtk?
<Zhenech> python-indicate?
<sbte> Zhenech, no for gtk3, the bindings in gi.repository.Indicate don't have the set_property_icon method available
<sbte> in libindicate, there's libindicate-gtk, which does have that method available, so I was wondering is there was a python equivalent available
<Zhenech> iirc python-indicate is the only one available
<Zhenech> and its compiled against gtk2 only on my debian machine here
<sbte> Zhenech, gi.Indicate works fine with gtk3, but it doesn't have the set_propery_icon method available
<sbte> s/gi.Indicate/gi.repository.Indicate/
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-29
<MacSlow> veebers, mzanetti: my GoogleHangout-plugin keeps telling me I need to update... can't connect atm
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: good morning
<dednick> larsu: morning. you in europe at the moment? seems a bit early for you. :)
<larsu> dednick: yep, I'm in Europe (and will stay here for the time being)
<dednick> larsu: ah ic.
<dednick> larsu: aanyway. what was the consensus about the icons on friday? are we going for a uri for everything from now?
<larsu> dednick: yep, uris. We don't have them for everything yet, though
<larsu> dednick: unitymenumodel has that, except in the action state of the root menu item, which I'm not sure how to solve yet
<larsu> dednick: because I don't know which things in an action might be icons, unless I teach unitymenumodel about indicators
<dednick> larsu: larsu. yeah. not the best option though. i guess.
<dednick> larsu: er, not an option for enforce icon format on server side?
<dednick> would require changing all indicators though...
<larsu> we could just say the indicators may only use icon names in there, without fallbacks
<larsu> but someone will probably need something more complicated at some point...
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! Unity8 published
<larsu> dednick: can you just assume they're icon names for now? Or did you already stumble across a weird one?
<mzanetti> sil2100: Saviq is on IOM
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, thanks, I was just informing anyway
<dednick> larsu: getting a gthemedicon
<dednick> from power
<dednick> larsu: could write something in unity8 which operates on top of the unitymodel which knows indicators.
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<larsu> dednick: yeah that'd work, but then we'd duplicate the icon-unpacking code in unitymenumodel (even though it's only a couple of lines, really)
<larsu> dednick: how about I give you a js function to do it for now? Or do you have a c++ plugin anyway?
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/media_extra_package/+merge/177328 <- can you review? ;)
<dednick> larsu: i dont have anything at the moment. js would be good.
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so we are autoreleasing?
<larsu> dednick: okay, will do that today. (bbiab)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: yes, although we're autoreleasing to the ubuntu-unity/next PPA right now
<tsdgeos> nice :-)
<sil2100> Mirv: you think it's ok?
<dednick> larsu: actually, i think it might be best if I write a root stateAction wrapper for unity8 which knows about its format. I htink i need it anyway to work with the old format of the action.
<dednick> s/stateAction/actionState
<Mirv> sil2100: looks good to allow, even though the package is not yet in archives yet
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, it's a new package, but it's part of an existing source package in the archives
<sil2100> So it's cool
<Mirv> yep, found the address-book-app
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! I'll redeploy and re-run ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: eeek!
<sil2100> One moment
<sil2100> Mirv: eek!
<sil2100> Mirv: I modified the wrong stack, but I fixed it now ;)
 * sil2100 needs coffee
 * mzanetti too
<Mirv> sil2100: ah... I just stared at the diff, too
<sil2100> Not sure why I thought 'media' instead o 'phone' o_O
<mzanetti> larsu: still need me to check out that issue?
<larsu> mzanetti: yeah, that'd be great
<mzanetti> larsu: ok. can you give me short summary how to reproduce it?
<larsu> mzanetti: yep. Grab my qmenumodel branch at lp:~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel
<larsu> mzanetti: are you on saucy?
<mzanetti> larsu: yes
<larsu> mzanetti: awesome, then you can just do the cmake dance to build it
<larsu> mzanetti: I think it only builds in-tree. Complain to renato about that one please :P
<mzanetti> larsu: done with building
<mzanetti> larsu: btw... built out of source
<mzanetti> no complains
<larsu> mzanetti: cool. he fixed it, then
<larsu> mzanetti: just start the included example: qmlscene -I libqmenumodel/ examples/unityqmlmenumodel.qml
<larsu> mzanetti: it's the sound menu, but a bit rough :)
<larsu> mzanetti: click on the first item, and you should see the sound menu itself. Second item is the volume. Changing the volume on your system should change the number in there
<larsu> but it doesn't...
<mzanetti> larsu: I don't see anything in the second entry
<mzanetti> larsu: its just an empty grey rectangle
<mzanetti> larsu: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/29/plasma-desktopaC8715.png
<larsu> mzanetti: that's right: the one right under "Mute"
<larsu> mzanetti: it says 0.75, that's your volume in [0,1]
<mzanetti> larsu: right... got it
<mzanetti> larsu: ok. on it
<larsu> mzanetti: thanks!
<larsu> dednick: fine by me, but there's a small problem: we need to deserialize the icon before doing the gvariant -> qvariant conversion
<larsu> dednick: so once it's in actionState, it's really too late
<larsu> dednick: I'm considering hacking it into unitymenumodel, despite the ugliness: if (key == "icon) deserialize(icon)
<dednick> larsu: i'm reversing the qvariant serialization ;)
<dednick> dont know if that's wise though...
<larsu> dednick: ya... not so wise. These might be bytearrays with raw image data. Converting them all the time is a tad wasteful
<larsu> dednick: should be okay for now though, as everything is themed afaik
<tsdgeos> guys, waiting for the phablet image download to finish, any quick review you awnt me to tackle meanwhile?
<dednick> larsu: is there no way to tell that the GVariant from g_icon_serialise is a gicon type?
<larsu> dednick: no, it doesn't contain a header
<dednick> larsu: actually. why is the icon in the action? why not in the menu?
<larsu> dednick: because it might change
<larsu> menus are immutable
<dednick> larsu: ah. ok
<larsu> dednick: the more I think about it, the more I'm of the opinion that unitymenumodel should just know about indicators
<larsu> dednick: this will make your life much easier
<dednick> larsu: i think it's going to be used for other things though...
<larsu> dednick: and since you're the only consumer right now, it makes a lot of sense
<larsu> dednick: ya, maybe the settings app. That's okay though
<dednick> larsu: problem is that i dont do a key=="icon". i just get the actionState variant.
<larsu> dednick: ya. That's why I'm proposing what I'm proposing right now:
<larsu> UnityIndicator { name: "" }
<larsu> you'll then have indicator.icon, indicator.label, indicator.menu
<larsu> where menu is a qabstractitemlist
<dednick> larsu: i think the notifications are also using gmenumodel.
<larsu> err, model
<larsu> dednick: what? I hope not....
<dednick> larsu: i mean dialogs.
<dednick> or something. MacSlow ^
<larsu> dednick: even so, this would be additional API
<larsu> so no worries there
<dednick> ok
<mzanetti> larsu: found it
<mzanetti> larsu: so what happens is this:
<mzanetti> larsu: the QML file starts up and the model for the listview is model is UnityMenuModel(0xa58980)
<larsu> dednick: okay, I'll crib your indicator-file loading code then and hack it this afternoon. Can you wait that long?
<mzanetti> larsu: then you click the item which calls submenu()
<mzanetti> larsu: in there you do a new MenuModel() and set the listview's model to: UnityMenuModel(0xac0700)
<MacSlow> dednick, larsu: notifications a not yet using gmenumodel... but are meant to do soon to support recently added requirements from Design
<mzanetti> larsu: then I press the volume key and guess which model emits the dataChanged: UnityMenuModel(0xa58980)
<MacSlow> dednick, larsu: what's wrong with that?
<larsu> MacSlow: what requirements are those?
<larsu> mzanetti: FACEPALM!
<larsu> mzanetti: thanks a lot man, I must've been braindead to not think of that
<mzanetti> larsu: :)
<MacSlow> larsu, password-entry... listview (for wifi-spots)
<mzanetti> larsu: no problem
<mzanetti> larsu: btw. a few hints on debugging:
<dednick> larsu: yeah, think afternoon should be ok.
<mzanetti> larsu: you can have for _EVERY_ property a onPropertynameChanged which you can print() stuff
<mzanetti> larsu: you can also print() objects in QML. It'll print the class name and the memory address
<mzanetti> just like qDebug() in c++ would do
<larsu> mzanetti: ah, cool!
<larsu> mzanetti: but onPropertyNameChanged only works if I have a NOTIFY on my property, right?
<larsu> MacSlow: we show a list of wifi spots in the notification?
<MacSlow> larsu, Design requires that yes
<mzanetti> larsu: right... but if your property can change and does not have a NOTIFY signal you should think of that as a bug :)
<MacSlow> larsu, it's not supported right now... but I've to make it happen
<larsu> MacSlow: I don't even know what to to say to that...... :P (in that case you're right: gmenumodel is a good fit)
<larsu> mzanetti: right, that makes sense :)
<MacSlow> larsu, what was the initial issue you/dednick pinged me about?
<MacSlow> larsu, that's still not clear to me
<mzanetti> larsu: if it doesn't change, mark it as CONSTANT in the property definition. that avoids those messages "property foobar does depend on non-notifyable property"
<larsu> MacSlow: we were just trying to find other consumers of qmenumodel
<dednick> MacSlow: just wanted to know what was goint to be using qmenumodel
<dednick> larsu: I dont know if UnityIndicator belongs in qmenumodel.
<dednick> doesnt sound right
<MacSlow> larsu, dednick: ah ok
<larsu> mpt: what is this madness that MacSlow is talking about? (notifications that contain the list of wifi spots)
<MacSlow> larsu, dednick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#wifi-connecting-prompted
<larsu> dednick: we can put it into unity8 as well, I don't care where it lives. It just shouldn't use unitymenumodel for the top-level menu
<mzanetti> larsu: also, without fully studying the whole code, I have a feeling you're leaking the submenu
<mzanetti> I might be wrong tho... but it looks like
<larsu> dednick: which means it shares quite some code with unitymenumodel, which is why I was thinking of putting it there in the first place
<dednick> larsu: are you proposing we dont give it bus info? that it parses it itself?
<dednick> larsu: re you cribbing the file loading.
<larsu> MacSlow: I thought you said in a notification, that looks like a dialog to me...
<larsu> dednick: yep
<larsu> mzanetti: I thought I was parenting it to the parent model. Let me check.
<dednick> larsu: hmmmm.... we need to find the files to know what to load in the first place and fetch priority etc. dont think it's necessary to change that mech.
<MacSlow> larsu, I know... but it has to happen in a notification. It's not my decision
<mpt> nonsense
<larsu> mpt: ya, unping. I misunderstood, sorry.
<larsu> dednick: I don't know enough about your current architecture to make an informed decision here... I'm just trying to keep all the GVariant/GIcon handling in one codebase
<larsu> dednick: alternatively, we can also move unitymenumodel into unity8
<larsu> dednick: which is something I've thought of before, but dismissed it because there might be other consumers soon
<mpt> larsu, when I showed those wireframes to Oren he said, "Oh, snap decisions, ask Mirco if they can contain those controls", so I asked MacSlow, and he said no.
<larsu> mpt: "those controls" being that full dialog?
<mpt> larsu, a scrolling list in the first case, and two labelled text fields in the second.
<mpt> larsu, other examples of that component can be found in <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings#SIM_PIN>.
<MacSlow> mpt, in the meantime I've been asked to make it possible to add the needed controls to a notification via a new extension and gmenumodel ... not sure if you got notified about that yet
<mpt> MacSlow, no I hadn't. It seems like the sort of thing that would make app developers wonder what substances we'd been taking. :-)
<larsu> mpt: these all look like dialogs to me, I don't know why we would drag that information through the notification framework
<mpt> larsu, exactly. The only difference between these and sheets is that these don't take up the full screen.
<mpt> (Because they are simple enough to do that, and showing context of the app behind them helps.)
<MacSlow> mpt, larsu: I'm not too happy to have been tasked with this to be honest... it still doesn't feel right... conceptually... visuals a similar... but that's it
<larsu> mpt: do these have _anything_ in common with notifications? Like, should they be queued like notifications are?
<mpt> larsu, no, they appear immediately modal to the parent surface
<MacSlow> mpt, larsu: as far as I can tell... they should not timeout... they should block any notifications... anything else I might be missing?
<dednick> larsu: how about having an ActionStateParser object property on the model? have a default one which just spits out GVariant -> QVariant straight conversion, but can be overridden by custom impl. submodels will just use the default, or can pass in a QmlComponent to override
<mpt> MacSlow, I don't see why they should block notifications at all. They're unrelated.
<larsu> MacSlow: who made the decision to do these as notifications? Maybe there's a reason we're overlooking
<larsu> dednick: and you'd supply one that calls g_icon_deserialize() from unity8?
<dednick> larsu: yep.
<MacSlow> mpt, larsu: then please talk to Saviq regarding this, but he's busy at the IOM atm though... not sure how much time he has.
<mpt> ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm sitting next to mpt now ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, aoh.. :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, well then
<MacSlow> Saviq, I just shut up then :)
<larsu> perfect :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, we'll try and find some time to chat then
<larsu> MacSlow: thanks for bringing this to our attention :)
<dednick> larsu: UnityMenuModel { ... actionStateParser: RootActionParser {} }
<larsu> dednick: that sounds like the solution with the best tradeoffs (least work and not as ugly as the hacks I thought of in the beginning). I like it :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, mpt, larsu: when you schedule anything (mumble, hangout) please sent me an invite... I'd like to make sure I follow what's going on with this.
<dednick> larsu: only setback is we don't keep the gicon serialisation code in one place.
<dednick> larsu: but it's only a few lines, so should be ok.
<dednick> larsu: should i give it a go. i've got some time and know what i need :)
<larsu> dednick: yeah, but I can live with that. It won't change that much I guess, and we'll probably need that code in unity anyway
<larsu> dednick: there's a function in unitmenumodel that handles most cases already. I'll paste it for you when I have the ActionStatePArser patch
<Saviq> larsu, just to recap - notifications were meant to only be used to trigger the dialog, we can just build a completely separate backend for them, but a big set of it is going to be exactly the same as notifications
<Saviq> larsu, and also, at least the password entry dialogs have been snap decisions in the spec - I haven't seen any "system dialogs" spec to tell me otherwies
<Saviq> larsu, so I thought the app sending an interactive notification with system-dialog-hint would be a good enough solution
<Saviq> larsu, I understand that's abusing the notifications spec, but we're already doing a *lot* of that (as in canonical's notifications are barely compatible with freedesktop ones anyway)
<larsu> Saviq: thanks for clearing up were this is coming from.
<larsu> Saviq: I'm okay with abusing the spec, it's shitty anyway. The problem I see is that we're piping more and more UI through the bus
<larsu> Saviq: the whole menu model stuff is already pretty far out there, now we're adding dialogs
<larsu> Saviq: soon we'll have dbus-toolkit!
<Saviq> larsu, it's there already, isn't it...
<Saviq> larsu, and we can say that we're only supporting password (SIM-PIN, too) and wifi selection - and only support those
<Saviq> larsu, but really whatever else we do is still going to be building another solution to a problem we've already solved for indicators
<larsu> Saviq: yeah, that's the approach we took with the indicators as well.
<larsu> Saviq: so that network list in the dialog is dynamic?
<larsu> Saviq: that'll make piping it through notifications ... interesting
<Saviq> larsu, dynamic in the sense that the backend needs to fill it, yes, and update it periodically, I'd say
<Saviq> larsu, but no
<Saviq> larsu, we want to fire an interactive notification through notifications
<larsu> Saviq: ah right. That's much more sensible and doesn't require gmenumodel at all
<Saviq> larsu, but then *menumodel takes over
<larsu> ah, so this is where I might disagree
<larsu> (not enirely sure yet, just heard about this half an hour ago)
<Saviq> larsu, it just felt that trying to shoe-horn it through the notifications interfaces
<Saviq> larsu, would be more of a hack then using *menumodel
<Saviq> larsu, we agreed with tedg in OAK that would be a sane solution
<Saviq> larsu, the added benefit of using notifications IMO would be that the application sending the dialog request could fall back to its own UI when the interactive notification was triggered, when the frontend didn't support system dialogs
<Saviq> although that might be premature optim, as we're controlling the whole thing anyway
<Saviq> larsu, and sure, we just limit it to the two-three types of dialog that we're meant to support now - exactly same as we do with indicators
<larsu> Saviq: I'm not sure I fully understand yet. If there's a gmenumodel-based interface, where do notifications come into play?
<Saviq> larsu, we need *some* way for the app/service that wants to display a dialog, to tell the shell "hey - I want to display a dialog"
<Saviq> larsu, and then the UI of the dialog itself - which meant sense to me to use the thing that we're using anyway - *menumodel
<larsu> Saviq: why not dbus: com.canonical.untiy.DisplayDialog("my.dbus.name", "/path/to/menumodel")?
<Saviq> larsu, I don't see how that's different from using notifications for it
<Saviq> larsu, except that we need to reimplement a bunch of priority / timeout considerations
<Saviq> larsu, that we already have for notifications
<Saviq> larsu, and then build an interaction between dialogs and notifications
<Saviq> larsu, that one is more important than others
<Saviq> larsu, and then there's the fact that the password entry is still spec'ed as a snap decision
<Saviq> larsu, so that they can queue on screen
<larsu> Saviq: fair enough. The biggest issue I had was with dubs-tk anyway, but you're not doing that, so I'm kind of okay with your approach
<Saviq> larsu, yay :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, ↑
<larsu> Saviq: it's a bit hacky, but very practical :)
<Saviq> larsu, exactly ;)
<larsu> Saviq: sorry to stir up so much confusion, it just sounded really weird when I first read it
 * MacSlow reads
<larsu> MacSlow: tl;dr: keep calm, carry on.
<Saviq> :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, larsu: I'm still trying to make sense of it (how it'll actually work) doing a proof-of-concept thing as I never used qmenumodel before
<Saviq> larsu, btw, you know *menumodel best, how would you structure the model for a dialog like so https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/goPxF-p_6nxA8PM8vdawkie6HVW4ubTJ-hi_ajOHKUs2IQH34uvqIFLofNPP37GUj7enLg_f9kgaT8kegrKvWa3WyISjMmhGs4kRb8Uw_JWFt0v9Af0fC26f ?
<Saviq> larsu, we can make the buttons part of the UI or part of the model, whichever's best
<larsu> MacSlow: use unitymenumodel instead. dednick and I are currently working out some kinks with it, after that you should be able to just use it (as we're using the same thing in the network menu)
<larsu> Saviq: the connect button is redundant in a touch ui
<larsu> Saviq: if you go the notification route, the model should only contain the list of access points
<larsu> Saviq: the "cancel" button would be the standard ui for dismissing a system-modal notification
<Saviq> larsu, that's not the ultimate design
<MacSlow> larsu, that's a branch to look at then lp:~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel ?
<larsu> MacSlow: yes, but I recommend for you to wait a bit if you can until we get its API stable and merged
<larsu> Saviq: I hope so :P
<MacSlow> larsu, ok... I'll keep fixing some ap-tests in the meantime
<Saviq> larsu, problem is, we don't have the ultimate ones
<Saviq> mpt, do we have a spec for system dialogs? I expect three ATM - wifi selection, wifi password (after disconnection) and SIM-PIN entry (when you've exchanged the SIM, for example)
<larsu> Saviq: I thought you were sitting next to mpt right now :P
<Saviq> larsu, I am
<Saviq> larsu, but in a session
<mpt> Yes, but we're in a plenary and talking would be rude
<Saviq> and IRC isn't.... kind of...
<larsu> mpt: isn't that connect button redundant in a touch ui?
<larsu> Saviq: hehe, right :)
<mpt> Saviq, another example at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AccountPrivileges#Phone>, without any fancy controls
<mpt> just buttons
<Saviq> mpt, right
<mpt> Saviq, I don't think they're "system" dialogs, really. I'd expect an unprivileged app to be able to use them.
<sil2100> hmm
<pete-woods1> Saviq, mpt: I'm interested in any developments / decisions regarding the "system dialogs" - I've been asked to help out with the daemon that triggers the "networks available" prompt
<Saviq> pete-woods, right, comm fail *again*
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, ↑
<Saviq> pete-woods, interface with MacSlow for this please
<pete-woods> Saviq: sure :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, pete-woods: ok... noted
<pete-woods> MacSlow: so what is it you're working on with regards to this? basically what I'm looking for is Unity to implement some sort of (dbus?) interface that lets me go "hey! pick a network"
<MacSlow> pete-woods, atm the idea is to introduce a new hint to the notification-system,which will allow passing the UI using unitymenumodel (which isn't in lp:qmenumodel yet) the whole communication of UI and triggering application will happen via DBus
<MacSlow> pete-woods, that's the very rough cut... atm I'm trying to get a proof-of-concept going
<pete-woods> MacSlow: okay, thanks for the run-down!
<MacSlow> pete-woods, so in your case - once it implemented/tested/landed - you'd be triggering one such notification using the new hint (probably named something like "x-canoncial-system-dialog")
<MacSlow> pete-woods, np yw
<pete-woods> MacSlow: but the impression I'm getting there is I should probably park it for a week maybe? 'til you've got something landed?
<MacSlow> pete-woods, certainly... I'm new to it myself and it'll take me some days for sure... so a week is reasonable.
<MacSlow> larsu, dednick: I'm trying out the exportmenu.py/render-menumodel.qml from lp:~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel but get numerous "ReferenceError: linkSubMenu is not defined"-errors... what am I missing?
<larsu> MacSlow: render-menumodel.qml uses the (old) qmenumodel api. Try examples/unitemenumodel.qml instead.
<larsu> MacSlow: it shows you the sound menu from your system (if you
<larsu> 're running saucy)
<MacSlow> larsu, hm... now getting "UnityMenuModel is not a type", I'm probably not correctly exposing the compiled branch
<larsu> MacSlow: `qmlscene -I libqmenudemodel/ examples/unitymenumodel` from the root of the repository
<larsu> MacSlow: unitymenumodel.qml of course
<MacSlow> larsu, hm... still getting this: module "QMenuModel" plugin "qmenumodel-qml" not found
<larsu> MacSlow: does `find . -name libqmenumodel-qml.so` return ./libqmenumodel/QMenuModel/libqmenumodel-qml.so?
<MacSlow> larsu, doh... my bad... I used a build-directory... with the correct path it works
<larsu> MacSlow: ah, right, I always build it in-tree because out-of-tree didn't work a while ago
<dednick> larsu: indicator-network doesn't seem to be exporting a root action.
<dednick> larsu: is that a known?
<larsu> dednick: on the desktop or the device?
<dednick> larsu: at least device.
<larsu> dednick: on the desktop: definitely known (it doesn't use the new indicator stack on the desktop yet)
<larsu> dednick: ah, okay. Probably known, but not to me :)
<larsu> dednick: I'll pester tedg about it
<dednick> larsu: ok. desktop indicator - phone profile
<larsu> dednick: ya, no such thing yet. tedg is working on it afaik
<dednick> larsu: yeah, he added it a little while ago. guess just not finished yet.
<dednick> larsu: how do we update action states? eg mute
<larsu> dednick: you shouldn't need to. Call listview.model.activate(index) like in the example, that will activate the action with the right parameter
<larsu> dednick: in the case of mute, it will toggle it
<dednick> larsu: volume slider?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ping
<larsu> dednick: right, for that you do, because it's a custom item (unitymenumodel doesn't know what to do)
<larsu> dednick|afk: I just realized that there's no way to do that yet, because that's passed as a role, not as a property
<MacSlow> larsu, what can I use to define my own model on the bus... to get closer to my use-case? Just looking at the indicators' sources?!
<larsu> MacSlow: indicators are more complex than what you need. export-menu.py should give you a rough idea
<larsu> MacSlow: basically, you need an action group and a menu model, export both somewhere on the bus and feed their object paths into UnityMenuModel
<larsu> MacSlow: if you've never worked with actions/menus before, you should read https://wiki.gnome.org/HowDoI/GAction
<larsu> MacSlow: but why do you need to do that? I was under the impression your notifications are a consumer of that stuff?
<MacSlow> larsu, sure... but I need to see the whole picture to understand what I'm doing on the renderer-side...
<Cimi> mzanetti, hey dude
<Cimi> mzanetti, how about this for the calendar? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5925202/
<mzanetti> Cimi: hi
<mzanetti> Cimi: I pinged you first so first my questions :P
<mzanetti> Cimi: whats the best way to theme a TextField?
<dednick|afk> larsu: i'm wondering if it would have been better to stick with the QActionState approach to the actions. (ie have the model return an ActionState object for the role, which you activate with).
<mzanetti> Cimi:  I just need to color the background darker
<Cimi> mzanetti, ouch
<Cimi> mzanetti, why we need that?
<Cimi> mzanetti, we have a palette to follow...
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think you'll have to specify a separate delegate for the textfield in case :-\
<larsu> dednick: and something like model.actionState.value to get the current state?
<mzanetti> Cimi: well In that case its probably easier to use a UbuntuShape and a Label... given that I don't need to actually edit the text
<larsu> dednick: or model.action.state
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> Cimi: I need that because design tells me to
<larsu> dednick: and then model.action.changeState('newState')
<dednick> larsu: yeah.
<dednick> larsu: at the moment we need to pass around the model and curent index to each menu item, which isn't the best.
<MacSlow> larsu, how would text-entry fields look like in the unitymenumodel... do they fit at all?
<larsu> dednick: agreed, I'll do it like that
<larsu> MacSlow: in upstream GMenuModel, that doesn't exist. But we have some extensions that allows you to set custom menu items, which can be anything that client and server agree upon (but we don't have a text entry yet)
<MacSlow> larsu, what about normal buttons and listviews?
<MacSlow> larsu, if those are missing also, is work to support them underway?
<larsu> MacSlow: would be possible, but I'm sensing you're going down a wrong path...
<larsu> MacSlow: the menu model stuff should really only be used for list-like things
<larsu> MacSlow: the buttons could come from the notification actions, for example
<MacSlow> larsu, well... I'm glad for any insight on the subject I can gather... but on the other hand there's also the Design-requirement I've to fulfil ... so if text-entries are unsupported (and out-of-concept) then the whole approach (of using qmenumodel) has to be questioned still.
<dednick> larsu: not sure how relevant it is with the changes, but here are the ActionStateParser changes i made. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5925259/
<MacSlow> larsu, I'm just trying to get the whole picture... and see what it takes to get it done.
<dednick> larsu: i override with a custom impl in unity8 and parse out the icon key.
<larsu> dednick: thanks! Will have a look at it in a bit
<larsu> MacSlow: you're asking me something I cannot answer right now. I haven't even properly thought about it. I'm just saying it sounds wrong to me.
<larsu> MacSlow: text entries are not supported right now, but it would be trivial to add them
<MacSlow> larsu, ok
<larsu> MacSlow: I'd be glad to help out, but I'd need to (a) get a list of the requirements and (b) think about it :)
<MacSlow> larsu, well all the "specs" I have are two hand-drawn mockups from mpt :)
<mpt> Hey now. There's at least four.
<mpt> :-)
<larsu> mpt: hehe. Don't worry about them, they're fine (except for that connect button). We're just talking implementation ;)
<dednick> larsu: you think you'll have time to get to that action stuff today?
<larsu> dednick: I'm still on ubiquity because today has turned out to be a massive ping-fest for me. I'll try.
<dednick> larsu: :) ok
<mzanetti> dandrader: is this about each app increasing memory by 4kb every few seconds?
<dandrader> mzanetti, probably
<mzanetti> dandrader: I debugged that one already a bit some time ago. it happens also with an empty Item {} in qmlscene
<dandrader> mzanetti, but the size of the increase is not constant. if you're interacting with complex content it grows faster
<mzanetti> dandrader: => its the qpa
<mzanetti> dandrader: oh. in that case its probably another one
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes. I tried with an empty Item{} as well late last friday
<dednick> larsu: i might just do some prelim work with it after lunch. just get some stubs and such in so I can move on my side. I'll push a diff on you later so you at least have a headstart later.
<dandrader> and it does grow there indeed
<dednick> larsu: but if you'd rather just do it yourself let me know and i'll find something else to do for the next day or so.
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you find where in the qpa? or you didn't go deeper in it?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I do hope it's only one bug :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: I stopped there :/
<larsu> dednick: no, that'd be awesome. I'm swamped today.
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... would be good if its the same one
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmmm actually it's more than one. The constant growth without user interactions happens only on the device (thus blame likely on qpa) whereas increases due to user interaction also happen on x86, although to a lesser extent...
<mzanetti> dandrader: hm... so its two..
<mzanetti> :/
<dednick> larsu: see what happens when you move back to europe?!
<larsu> dednick: lol. I will move back if it stays like this :)
<dednick> first half of your day is going to be dealing with the europeans, then later the US. :)
<mhr3_> we just need to move to new zealand one by one :)
<mzanetti> oh noes... than the ones still in europe need to deal with the new zealand ones during night
<mzanetti> Cimi: the diff reads ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, shall I push?
<Cimi> mzanetti, feels less safe than refreshing the model… but maybe still works
<mzanetti> Cimi: I didn't test it, just read through the diff. It reads sane enough I'd say
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, add tests for it
<Cimi> mzanetti, tests work
<Cimi> mzanetti, but you could possible do pretty creasy stuff
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't think will actually happen
<Cimi> crazy
<mzanetti> Cimi: you mean by doing bad things with the api?
<mzanetti> Cimi: like setting min > max etc?
<Cimi> maybe or just changing model or minimum/maximum date on the fly
<mzanetti> Cimi: the model shouldn't be accessible from the outside I'd say
<mzanetti> Cimi: and changing minimum/maximum on the fly should work fine I think
<Cimi> from the code it should
<mzanetti> Cimi: I guess I'm going to give the theming a shot. Can you help me to get started?
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> Saviq: ho
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just remembered a thing we need to investigate quickly
<mzanetti> Saviq: shoot
<Saviq> mzanetti, which is returning objects/pointers from QAbstractItemModel::data()
<mzanetti> Saviq: don't :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, except there's a related issue - dataChanged() signals
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you use get(int index)
<Saviq> mzanetti, even if you send a "blanked" dataChanged, 'cause the underlying object changed
<mzanetti> Saviq: not following
<Saviq> the thing you got out of get(int index) is going to be outdated
<mzanetti> ah
 * mzanetti thinks
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... is it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: you get a pointer to that object
<mzanetti> Saviq: so the contents of that should update even before you get the dataChanged() from the model
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's only if dataChanged() means that data *inside* the object changed
<mzanetti> Saviq: and ideally the thing you return in get() is QObject with PROPERTIES and NOTIFY signal too
<Saviq> mzanetti, and not that the object itself changed
<mzanetti> right... I see
 * mzanetti thinks more
<Saviq> granted, if it did, a remove() and add() is probably the better thing to do anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... not only the better. its the way to do it
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why I said we need a little investigation ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: its a different object, not the same that changed
<mzanetti> Saviq: you think we have bugs in our code related to this?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and is it written down somewhere that we shouldn't be doing QVariant(QObject*) ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, but we're inconsistent
<Saviq> mzanetti, not that Qt is consistent...
<Saviq> mzanetti, as in there's modelData in some, and get() on some others
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't think that's written down somewhere... Its just me avoiding that because of prior experiences
<Saviq> relying on either can lead to issues
<Saviq> if we're not consistent
<mzanetti> Saviq: get() and modelData are different things
<mzanetti> Saviq: modelData is a role name for QQmlListModel (yes, talking 5.1 already :P)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and this role is a ListElement (or whatever it ends up to be) - probably not a pointer, though?
<Saviq> and a copy instead
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... this role a string
<Saviq> mzanetti, modelData?
<mzanetti> Saviq: QQmlListModel also has get() which indeed returns the ListElement
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, modelData is the roleName for the string data in simple QML string based models
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, we're talking about the get() here
<Saviq> mzanetti, but for a ListModel { ListElement { } } modelData works too, not?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't think so... if it does, I never used it.
<mzanetti> Saviq: in this case you define the role names yourself in the ListElement and afaik modelData doesn't do anything
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, so modelData is just for QStringListModel (or JavaScript lists)
<mzanetti> Saviq: exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, in which case it will return whatever you put in that list
<mzanetti> Saviq: but yes, get() returns the ListElement. and I guess thats just a QVariant
<mzanetti> Saviq: there is no pointer involved there
<mzanetti> Saviq: might be wrong... would need to check the code... could also be that you get a QQmlListElement* or the like
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can have model: [ { }, { } ], which will make modelData a JS object
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, you're not suffering from our QVariant(QObject*) issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: thing is, those JS objects don't have self defined methods that could collide with QVariants methos - which is the real problem for our issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let's say I can live with a QObject* get(int index), then ;)
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there something more to come?
<mzanetti> 'cause I'm still waiting :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I'm still not 100% convinced, but for now, in new code, I'll advocate for get() ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: important thing is, if you do this, make contents of that object Q_PROPERTY + NTOFIYable
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course
<mzanetti> Saviq: the change vs add/remove is a good point too. I for one wouldn't probably do the changed in that case anyways, but I can see how one could fall into that trap when trying to be clever
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, if you want to replace the item in-place, preventing a transition
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, to be precise, if you do not want to a transition its still the same object in which case you should indeed change the contents instead of the pointer to it
<mzanetti> Saviq: so when writing clean code this isn't an issue. just if someone tries to be clever/lazy
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: good ol c++ would have beaten you up if doing such stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, OTOH at the point when you have a get(index) method, what use are roles :/
<Saviq> they're just a burden at that point
<mzanetti> Saviq: implementation of the model is way simpler if you don't need that get() stuff
<mzanetti> Saviq: so the get will only be used if really needed
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... I've seen people that always try to write the longest possible code... so don't assume anything... but in general I think everyone would choose the roleName approach as long as possible
<Saviq> mzanetti, what I mean is: if your model is backed, say, by QList<QObject*>
<Saviq> mzanetti, if those objects have their own NOTIFY
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'd in theory need to "forward" the NOTIFYs to dataChanged
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... I see. well. yeah. its not a real issue except maybe not compliant with the styleguide
<Saviq> mzanetti, what I mean exposing them as properties is a drawback in the case when you don't support them to be changeable
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure... in that case you can make them CONSTANT too. in that case its not even an issue because you don't need to update anyways
<mzanetti> Saviq: its only an issue if you would need to update but only emit dataChanged but not the NOTIFY signal in the object
<Saviq> mzanetti, or actually... the data for roles shouldn't really be available as properties, should it
<mzanetti> or the other way round
<Saviq> mzanetti, the object should only exist in the model after it's set up
<mzanetti> Saviq: in Xbmcremote I have such a use case
<mzanetti> Saviq: I have the list of movies for example which uses the role names
<mzanetti> Saviq: on long-press it expands, pushes a new page for example and then passes the Object* into that to display all the details
<mzanetti> Saviq: which also contain stuff that was in the rolenames too, like title for example
<mzanetti> Saviq: if you're trying to make a guide line out of it, I'd say it should be like this:
<mzanetti> if you either use the roleNames or the properties for the QObject* get(), once you start with any of them, make it complete
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^^ I think this would be most save general way to go
<mzanetti> but not half roleNames, half properties
<mzanetti> duplicating is less of an issue I'd say
<mzanetti> given the model's data() will only return the property anyways
<mzanetti> making sense?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that really sounds to me like "if you have a get(), don't use roles no more"
<Saviq> mzanetti, as supporting both is duplicating work
<mzanetti> Saviq: so usually I'd rather accept more work below/inside and API than above it
<mzanetti> Saviq: and I'd accept having to fill in the data() even if its a bit of more efforts if it makes the usage of the model on QML side easier and less fail-prone
<mzanetti> Saviq: probably its starting to get a matter of taste... but so far I always tried to keep it to this^
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm starting to think, for stuff that's available through data(), unless you expect them to change, of course, they shouldn't be properties unless needed for some reason - and yeah, they should be CONSTANT when you need them, but they don't change
<Saviq> mzanetti, SomethingModel should be friend of Something, and just access protected members directly
<Saviq> mzanetti, where there are no properties on Something, that is
<mzanetti> Saviq: as I said... I see use cases where you would want both
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if you actually do have NOTIFY-able properties, you need to make sure to emit dataChanged() onChanged for all of them, that are exposed as roles
<mzanetti> Saviq: in your case I would need to write the delegates in the Movies list half with role names, half with model.get(index).propertyName
<Saviq> mzanetti, my last point explained that you can have both
<seb128> hum
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we shouldn't make it a general approach to expose everything on Something as props, if you don't need them on Something and/or don't expect them to change
<seb128> can I pass an object/component to a custom component?
<mzanetti> yeah... ok... I wouldn't write the friend stuff into a guideline tho... it really depends on what Something is... it might already have public getters
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, if it does - of course you should use it
<mzanetti> Saviq: I agree... keep it to roleNames as long as possible
<seb128> I've a GSettings {} on my page and I pageStack.push(qml, {...}) ... can I give the GSettings through the push?
<seb128> or do I need to add a new GSettings in my subpage?
<Saviq> seb128, push(qml, { prop: gsettingsId }) should work
<mzanetti> Saviq: so you're saying we will have roleNames for everything and for some stuff you need you can have additionally the property thing, provided you make it clean with dataChanged and everything,, right?
<Saviq> seb128, where prop is the property you want to set on qml
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, keep props to a minimum
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you can, make it CONSTANT
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack.
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure... but that's not only related to this particular case
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah indeed :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think what I'm trying to say is: don't make it into a property if your only use is to expose it in a model
<mzanetti> yeah... don't even make a get() for the model then
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, sometimes we need a get() to call methods on the object
<mzanetti> true...
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we shouldn't put the props on the object
<Saviq> mzanetti, if they're not really needed there
<mzanetti> unless there is a use case like the details page in xbmcremote
<mzanetti> ok.
<mzanetti> we agree 100% I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, you need a use case for each property
<mzanetti> ack
<seb128> Saviq, hum, what type would be prop in my new qml? variant?
<Saviq> seb128, variant is obsolete
<Saviq> seb128, but it can just be GSettings
<Saviq> seb128, "var" is to be used everywhere you used variant until now (but obviously best make it explicit what's it supposed to be)
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please summarize in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gd87Wo_CSB0DpFWLpTKIIXQfdmFncrq0PHSr9H2PTnk/edit
<seb128> Saviq, that works, thanks!
<Saviq> seb128, cheers
<Saviq> o/
<mzanetti> oh boy... I'm writing the guideline now... the only one standing up against it
<mzanetti> what happened to this world
<tsdgeos> :FD
 * tsdgeos has found the problem with gerry's code
<tsdgeos> now i just need to decided how to fix it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, what's the status of input for apps in unity-mit?
<Saviq> *mir
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did we get anywhere?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm
<tsdgeos> so
<tsdgeos> what i found now
<tsdgeos> is a bug in a class called InputArea Gerry uses in its test demo shell to shape which parts of the shell should "eat" the input and which no
<tsdgeos> that bug should be fixable
<tsdgeos> without him
<tsdgeos> now, that class/item InputArea is not used anywhere in unity8-integrate-mir
<tsdgeos> thus it is very well possible that that is making the shell "intercept" the presses to all of the apps
<tsdgeos> but i've been mostly cntered in the InputArea bug that Gerry told me to have a look than in the other thing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so basically apps don't get input at all in unity-mir or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> it may well be the fact that no InputArea is used in the shell
<tsdgeos> since the comment in the mir code says
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just flash from s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-touch-phablet-image-saucy-mir
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and you'll see
<tsdgeos> if no inputarea is given alll the surface takes the input
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll have a look at it tomorrow once i fix the InputArea thing, fried brain atm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, "make all of the QObject*’s properties NOTIFYable and emit the changed signal" ← we only want that for mutable props, we should default to CONSTANT
<mzanetti> Saviq: better now?
<mzanetti> actaully that was supposed to be an n... :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: "if the property is exposed through a role..." didn't the line above say that it must be?
<Saviq> mzanetti, right I don't think we should expose everything through roleNames - not if you don't need it in the model
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, which basically spoils the whole guideline
<mzanetti> Saviq: because its just: Do whatever it requires
<mzanetti> except the naming convention on get()
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but then you need to know what it requires in the first place
<mzanetti> and the hint that you need to pay attention to keep stuff in sync
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... well, I'm fine with flexible guidelines, you know that
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think we were just unnecessarily trigger-happy with Q_PROPERTY everywhere
<Saviq> mzanetti, what it boils down to: limit roleNames to what you actually need in the model
<Saviq> mzanetti, limit properties to what you actually need in the model
<Saviq> s/model/object/
<Saviq> mzanetti, default to CONSTANT unless you know that you can get updated
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds about right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... ok.. I'd say it still depends on the use case... in the xbmcremote it makes sense to have everything in the data() and only something in the properties in addition...
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... defaulting to constant... haven't thought about that
<mzanetti> Saviq: so far it was always pretty clear to me if something will ever change or not
<mzanetti> Saviq: if something might change but someone "defaulted" to constant it's a bit of an issue I think
<Saviq> mzanetti, if something "might change" you'll know, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not like you would not know if something "might change"
<mzanetti> Saviq: it would be safer to default to adding the signal... might be useless code, but safer
<Saviq> mzanetti, useless code, useless memory
<mzanetti> true.
<mzanetti> yay for guidelines
<Saviq> mzanetti, so no, default to CONSTANT
<Saviq> mzanetti, you will know well enough when you need to be mutable
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you imagine a case where you, writing MyObject and a corresponding MyModel, wouldn't know whether it can change or not?
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway you can always change it if needed
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... thats what I said... hence I found the "default to CONSTANT" a bit weird.
<Saviq> mzanetti, still do, or? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: then I thought, ok, this might be a guidline for people who don't know such stuff and thought, defaulting to CONSTANT might be more fail-prone than defaulting to NOTIFY
<mzanetti> but you're right... that wastes resources
<mzanetti> so... It's again me thinking to hell with the guideline.
<Saviq> lol
<mzanetti> if one doesn't know shit we can't prevent him from doing bullshit
<Saviq> mzanetti, remember, it's a *guide*
<Saviq> mzanetti, not a *rulebook*
<mzanetti> right
<Saviq> mzanetti, even our chat above indicates we haven't thought about that before
<Saviq> mzanetti, if we had read it somewhere before, we'd know the answers already ;)
<Saviq> or at least knew where to look for them
<Cimi> mzanetti, I totally missed your ping :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I'd say my opinion is pretty much the same as I figured myself when writing xbmcremote
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, but now it's written down for people that didn't have an opinion yet ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: but you know... I'm the kind of guy that doesn't ready stuff anyways but always tries to figure stuff himself until understood
<Cimi> mzanetti, was chatting with jouni at that time and didn't see it
<mzanetti> s/ready/read/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but imagine you're a new starter
<Saviq> mzanetti, reading through this would save you some brain cycles
<mzanetti> Saviq: then you shouldn't write our dbusmenu model
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways... I see your point
<Saviq> mzanetti, if anything, it would save you time during reviews ;)
<mzanetti> true... that could be
<Saviq> *you* as in mzanetti, not the new starter
<mzanetti> Cimi: so... what would be required to theme a TextField black? more than 10 lines of code?
<Cimi> mzanetti, think so
<Cimi> mzanetti, because afaics you either ship a theme
<Cimi> mzanetti, and override the color
<Cimi> mzanetti, or you write a delegate
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think somewhere in the textfield delegate code there's a colour: Theme.palette....
<Cimi> so you either replace the whole delegate
<Cimi> or pass a different colour through the palette
<mzanetti> Cimi: can't I do something like: style.background.color: Theme { background.color: "black" }
<mzanetti> pseudo-code ^^
<mzanetti> but you get what I mean I hope
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, I wrote a paragraph above yours, can you read through?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. looks good. replaces the other one tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's what it was meant to do :)
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> ok. looks good
<Saviq> mzanetti, just kept your as reference for a bit
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixed the last sentence
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, but actually, doesn't QML unwrap them automagically?
<mzanetti> Saviq: only for stuff that is known to QVariant
<mzanetti> Saviq: for other stuff you'd need variant.value<T>()
<mzanetti> Saviq: and exactly that <T> misses QML
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah but to wrap something in a QVariant, don't you need to register it anyway?
<mzanetti> Saviq: so it somehow forwards stuff which fails in case of name collisions
<mzanetti> Saviq: not for *
<mzanetti> Saviq: as you can always wrap an integer in a QVariant
<Saviq> mzanetti, but couldn't that, then, be our guideline isntead?
<mzanetti> Saviq: good point...
<Saviq> instead of the get()
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm not sure if I have tried it or not
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let's revisit, then
<mzanetti> Saviq: are you hacking together testcode for this already?
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, you are ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know you won't be able to stay away - me? there's Guinness awaiting ;P
<mzanetti> Saviq: heh
<Cimi> mzanetti, you basically don't access the delegate
<mzanetti> Saviq: enjoy. you ok with me putting it on the todo for tomorrow morning?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sorry, I'll grab one for you :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I'll check it out
<Saviq> o/ talk to you tomorrow guys
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey
<dandrader> mzanetti, are you able to run unity8 under valgrind (memcheck tool)? both on my desktop and on my laptop the window shows up only for a split second during startup
<mzanetti> dandrader: need to check
<dandrader> the process keeps running normally but the window is nowhere to be seen
<mzanetti> dandrader: same here
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-30
<mhall119> anybody else missing their message indicator?
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah, not here for me either
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, so there's one more possibility of going about the "I need to call a method on the object" - which is proxying the call through the model - I wonder if that would be cleaner
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. Class::myMethod() would be proxied through ClassModel::myMethod(int index)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then there's proxies
<Saviq> mzanetti, so as soon as you proxy a model, fail unless you expose the object in the model itself
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. that's what I do with the Launcher
<mzanetti> Saviq: that's only an option for a limited amount of methods
<mzanetti> Saviq: and also not an option for the "passing items outside the scope of the model roles" thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, so let's see if Q_DECLARE_TYPE helps, in which case I'm opting for exposing the objects through the model
<mzanetti> Saviq: setting up an example now
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any more thoughts as to why the label changes in your comments on the option selector review?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, If I'd have to guess, it's because the divider is enabled/disabled
<Saviq> nic-doffay, when you expand / collapse
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmpf... can't reproduce the issue :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know of a place where we had it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: here's the example code... lp:~mzanetti/+junk/model-get-test
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... if I use qmlRegisterType on the Item and import the uri for that, everything seems to work. If I don't do that, I get this kind of messages: TypeError: Object QVariant(FooItem*) has no method 'value'
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I can't believe this was the issue. I'm sure we did the qmlRegisterType
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I never saw that issue ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, our issue was that moc didn't know namespaces
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the Launcher API
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you had to make the return type explicit
<mzanetti> hm... that was another issue. Don't think its related to this. but I can try
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't remember having the "QVariant clash" issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: I remember that MacSlow ran into it with the notifications
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: can't recall the solution/workaround atm
<mzanetti> MacSlow: well, we know the solution. We're just not able to reproduce the issue :D
<Saviq> ;)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: it could be worse :)
<mzanetti> one would think so, yes
<mzanetti> not entirely sure about it in this particular case
<mzanetti> MacSlow: where can I find the code for the notifications backend?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, bzr branch lp:unity-notifications
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed some more code to that junk repo. should be able to rest every use case with that. However, I really can't recall any more what exactly was the usecase where returning the pointer wrapped in a QVariant didn't do.
<mzanetti> but I'm 100% positive that there is an issue somewhere
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<larsu> dednick: did you get started on the action stuff yesterday?
<dednick> larsu: yeah, but hit a snag with the ext attributes
<larsu> dednick: hm? Those are on the menu items, not the action...
<dednick> larsu: yeah. kind of tangented onto another problem. let me get you the action shizzle quick.
<dednick> larsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5928350/
<dednick> larsu: it includes the action state parser stuff as well.
<larsu> dednick: I already merged that :)
<larsu> dednick: but don't worry, I'll sort it out
<dednick> larsu: hang on. it's missing a few bits i think
<dednick> forgot to bzr add
<Saviq> mzanetti, so, do we agree get(int index) is unnecessary in the end?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and exposing the object through data() is ok?
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, still trying to find the issue?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... gave up for now. but I can't believe I introduced the get() methods for no reason. There is something fishy in there.
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe it's simply a bug that was fixed since?
<mzanetti> Saviq: that could indeed be
<Saviq> mzanetti, so, since we can't find issues, do we agree we're fine with exposing objects through models?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe you want a deciding vote ↑?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for context read last paragraph in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gd87Wo_CSB0DpFWLpTKIIXQfdmFncrq0PHSr9H2PTnk/edit
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd say yes... in case I just missed it in my tests now and it's still present its most likely anyways one of us 2 that runs into it at first
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the commented entry about wrapping QObject*s in QVariant<QObjects*>
 * tsdgeos reads
<dednick> larsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5928409/
<dednick> larsu: merged with latest.
<dednick> Saviq: do you know if it's possible to get the model back from the modelData in a listview delegate?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, don't see why data() should not work, i mean we do it in several places already
<Saviq> dednick, you need to expose it as a role
<dednick> Saviq: thanks :(
<Saviq> dednick, why :(
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fwiw i have touch in shell and apps in gerry's demo shell
<tsdgeos> now having a look at the real shell :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if we get it for tomorrow, would be awesome (we're doing demos for Jane)
<tsdgeos> demo shell == http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gerboland/+junk/qml-demo-shell/
<dednick> Saviq: meh. that sounds a bit silly.
<Saviq> dednick, a Model doesn't know what it's backed with, there needn't even ba a model back there
<dednick> Saviq: you mean the data does know?
<dednick> doesnt
<Saviq> dednick, I mean that a ListModel doesn't even have to be backed by anything
<Saviq> dednick, it can be built on the fly
<dednick> Saviq: but it has to be backed by something to have items.
<Saviq> dednick, not really, it can be a random number generator ;)
<Saviq> dednick, and building a QMap<QString, QVariant> out of all the roles through data() is a bad thing to do
<Saviq> dednick, we just added the last paragraph to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gd87Wo_CSB0DpFWLpTKIIXQfdmFncrq0PHSr9H2PTnk/edit btw
<Saviq> dednick, that talks some about what you're asking
<larsu> dednick: thanks!
<larsu> dednick: ooh, this is quite signal happy... why are you emitting stateChanged() on rowsInserted/Removed?
<dednick> larsu: yeah, signals everywhere. i guess it's been created that means the row is there.
<dednick> larsu: in which case you can remove.
<larsu> dednick: right
<larsu> dednick: dataChanged() can happen when something other than the state changes, too
<larsu> but I guess that's a premature optimization
<dednick> larsu: yeah, i was going to streamline the roles later.
<dednick> larsu: we have the index and the role we need, so can streamline it fairly well i think.
<larsu> dednick: yep. But this is good enough for now (and I don't really have time to work on it today), so I'll just commit it for now. Thanks for the patch!
<dednick> larsu: it was a bit of a crude impl. just needed it to work for now.
<dednick> larsu: thanks.
<larsu> yep, understood
<dednick> larsu: what is the reasoning for loadExtendedAttributes?
<dednick> larsu: can we not just fill ext with all the data the backend gives?
<larsu> dednick: catching mismatches between what the ui requires and what the service provides early
<dednick> larsu: i c.
<dednick> larsu: its causing me much pain ;)
<dednick> larsu: but no matter. i think i have a solution.
<larsu> dednick: the other reason is that you can specify the type and it qmlifies it for you (only in the case of icons for now)
<larsu> so you already get uris if you specify "icon"
<larsu> dednick: is there anything I can change to make it easier?
<dednick> larsu: ah yeah, i saw that... good stuff
<larsu> dednick: pushed your patch
<dednick> larsu: thanks. note for future. when we do the updateState, can we push a schema with that as well? i think qvariant rounds floats to ints if on an integer boundary. and we need it to convert correctly to gvariant.
<dednick> larsu: at least something does that. not sure what.
<dednick> larsu: it's causing type mismatch somewhere.
<larsu> dednick: oh wow. Yeah, we could simply store the GVariant type information
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but the guy that wnts qt4 won't do much with it, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: don't think qt4 can put anything on screen in the phones since the qpa is not there
<tsdgeos> and the phone doesn't have X
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: oh... did he want to do something on the phone for it?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I just read it as. using Qt5 for phone stuff and need Qt4 for something else
<tsdgeos> well it was the ubuntu-phone ml
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> you're probably right
<Cimi> mzanetti, dammit I pushed on the trunk :-\ https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-settings-components/calendar-newmodel/+merge/172598
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, I've seen that. was wondering a bit...
<mzanetti> thought maybe there is no autolanding set up for the settings-components yet
<Cimi> no
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ping
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: Saviq is busy at the IOM meeting, anything we can help with?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, need to know who is handling design work for the sdk now that Calum's gone.
<mzanetti> if someone has some time for a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-lockscreen-design/+merge/177555
 * tsdgeos hates long lambdas
<tsdgeos> inside long functions
<tsdgeos> my eyes are not trained to see them :D
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928714/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you're asking about the option selector?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, busy chatting about it now.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok
<dednick> larsu: how do i tell if a menu item is "activatable"?
<dednick> larsu: eg the mute control doesnt have a type, but is togglable
<larsu> dednick: if it is sensitive, it is activatable
<dednick> larsu: everything is sensitive. even separators
<larsu> dednick: if is sensitive and not a separator, it is activatable
<larsu> :P
 * larsu wonders if separators should not be sensible
<larsu> in any case, gotta run. bbiab
<dednick> larsu: lol. ok
<sil2100> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> mhr3: about lucrene++, what do we need it for in main?
<mhr3> sil2100, getting it first in universe would be enough for me :)
<sil2100> mhr3: what will use it? ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, but then the music and video scopes will
<mhr3> the phone ones at least
<sil2100> mhr3: ACK, then I'm on it
<sil2100> Since I see the needs-packaging bug is abandoned ;/
<mhr3> jamesh, could you point sil2100 to the latest branches ^?
<mhr3> there were some fixes so it compiles with saucy libs
<sil2100> mhr3, jamesh: isin't it https://github.com/luceneplusplus/LucenePlusPlus ?
<sil2100> Ah
<mhr3> not sure where those are
<sil2100> hm, so we need some upstream changes for it to work with us?
<sil2100> mhr3, jamesh: did you guys try getting those into upstream?
<mhr3> sil2100, but maybe i'm wrong, lucene++ isn't the only component, maybe the fixes are specific to the other bits
<sil2100> I will take care of it with pleasure, as I need karma for becoming a core dev ;p
<sil2100> mhr3, jamesh: keep me informed, I'll start on the packaging now and we'll deal with the additional fixes later
<mhr3> sil2100, thank you
<sil2100> Better doing it ASAP before the FF
<mhr3> indeed
<mhr3> that's why i'm pinging about it :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> hi dandrader, wassup?
<dandrader> hi
<mhr3> sil2100, and having arm builds of it would be awesome
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you know why I didn't hear back from jenkins after my latest update to https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/runningApps_lp1193419/+merge/175955
<dandrader> ?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I have noticed that the Dash tests sometimes hang and get killed only after an hour
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... there isn't a job running tho...
<dandrader> mzanetti, in this merge proposal I'm poking at the tst_Shell qmluitest. it's acting very weird in jenkins. seems like it start calling the test functions *before* the scene is fully loaded
<dandrader> e.g.: some components are not found by findChild()
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/1446/?
<dandrader> when the components are loaded you get a lot of warnings output to the console
<dandrader> so you normally see this output during the initTestCase (or something like that) function
<mzanetti> dandrader: are they loaded with a loader?
<mzanetti> Saviq: what about this?
<Saviq> mzanetti, those seem to be real failures
<dandrader> but in jenkins you get that init output only on the first or second real test function
<dandrader> that + the fact that some findChild() calls are failing point to my theory that jenkins is executing tests before the scene is fully loaded
<dandrader> hence the latest workarounds I put in this MP
<dandrader> mzanetti, let me check....
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes. DashHome -> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/832/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/Shell__initTestCase/
<mzanetti> dandrader: so you might want to add tryCompare(loader, "progress", 1) in initTestcase() ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know which upstream build it was?
<dandrader> mzanetti, good idea.
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah sorry - your "new lockscreen" branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, forgot there's no mention of that in mediumtests runner
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmpf... they pass locally
<mzanetti> oh no... they dont
 * mzanetti fixes
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixed. thanks for letting me know. I would have missed it
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> asac, unity8 is green today
<asac> Saviq: rock on! :)
<asac> lets hope for crash report support
<Saviq> asac, indeed, since manta is showing *a* crash still - it might actually be the same I reported before
 * sil2100 published unity8 in the morning
<sil2100> mhr3: lucene++ sucks in this way that even though the git repo has CMake config files, the release tarballs don't
<sil2100> It's like, a big WTF
<sil2100> No new releases since 3 years ago
<mhr3> sil2100, simple, package git snapshot :)
<mzanetti> mterry: hey
<mzanetti> mterry: did you test the ofono stuff already somehow?
<mzanetti> mterry: I mean manually, not writing automated tests for it
<mzanetti> mterry: my code should work in theory, but I'm having a hard time testing it on the phone
<mterry> mzanetti, no.  I assumed libofono worked, and my plugin was such a thin wrapper, it didn't seem anything could go wrong
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah... not saying your code wouldn't work... the thing is, apparently our ofono does not (yet) notice if you put in a sim card during runtime
<mzanetti> mterry: and to test the startup scenario I need to install my branch into the system
<mzanetti> thats why I ask - if you have some hints for triggering ofono or whatever...
<mzanetti> but I'll figure it out
<mzanetti> mterry: ah btw... you forgot to install the qmldir file. I fixed that in your branch. unfortunately I messed up the history :/
<mzanetti> sorry about that
<mterry> mzanetti, oh right, that's a separate CMake command now
<mterry> mzanetti, it doesn't notice if you put a card in?  hmm...  awe made it sound like that stuff worked...  let me poke him
<mzanetti> mterry: I'll push my stuff... might be buggy at some places because I couldn't fully test yet. but in theory it should support entering the pin at startup and also on the fly
<mzanetti> mterry: pushed.
<mterry> mzanetti, how does it handle on the fly?  Like, does it pop up a dialog?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that looks like a valid failure as well for "new lockscreen" https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/840/?
<seb128> mzanetti, mterry: do you guys have a custom made dialpad in your greeter?
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<seb128> I saw something looking like it in a merge request
<seb128> mterry, do you know if there is any plan to have a proper shared widget for that? we need that in system settings as well
<seb128> I'm pondering copying your meanwhile :p
<mterry> seb128, ah interesting
<mterry> seb128, it's a Qml file sitting on the disk...  Probably could be easily reused...
<mterry> I don't know how hacky it is in the Qml universe to just point QML2_IMPORT_PATH at the unity dir and pull it in
<seb128> Saviq, ^ how hackish is that?
<seb128> mterry, I think I might just cp it, feels safer
<seb128> especially if you guys don't promise stability for the behaviour/properties
 * tsdgeos confused
<tsdgeos>  error: format ‘%p’ expects argument of type ‘void*’, but argument 2 has type ‘mir::input::android::InputTargetEnumerator*’
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> seb128: I guess if we want a shared component we need to do it. the phone one will look slightly different.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ouch
<mzanetti> seb128: the phone one will have a mailbox icon below the 1 and the letters below the other numbers etc. We don't need/want that for the PIN entry for example. but if you have the same requirements as I do, I'm open for reusing code
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i added a nice (void*) cast to my printf :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, seb128, mterry there's ubuntu-system-components that might be a possible place for it
<seb128> mzanetti, is your design somewhere?
<Saviq> mzanetti, seb128, mterry, or maybe it should actually be a theme delegate?
<mzanetti> seb128: lp:amanzi-team/design
<Saviq> (caveat: I don't know what I'm talking about)
<mterry> Saviq, what is a theme delegate?
<seb128> mzanetti, the ones we need are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-call-diversion-number.png and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-bluetooth-pair.png
<mzanetti> he doesn't know
<mterry> Saviq, the theme says "draw a pin here" and the theme engine provides it?
<mzanetti> seb128: this rather looks like a OSK plugin to me
<mzanetti> seb128: a number-only OSK layout
<seb128> mzanetti, is your different?
<mzanetti> seb128: lemme upload a pic
<Saviq> seb128, mterry, mzanetti +1 - it should be OSK
<seb128> hum
<mzanetti> seb128: this is ours: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/07/30/plasma-desktopkO1139.png
<seb128> can the OSK be "embedded" in the app?
<seb128> or do you mean it's like splitting screen in half
<Saviq> seb128, why do you want it embedded?
<seb128> where the bottom part is the osk?
<mzanetti> seb128: I don't think so, but you can pop it up an lock it to open I think
<mzanetti> the user won't see the difference
<Saviq> seb128, see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qml-qt.html#inputMethod-prop btw
<Saviq> seb128, which is exposing the keyboard state and geometry to your app
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> mzanetti, Saviq: right, I'm used to test on my desktop and not fully think "phone/full screen"
<seb128> Saviq, mzanetti: thanks for the advices!
<Saviq> seb128, on desktop nothing should happen, then, you just type it with your keyboard :)
<seb128> well, I was shooting for having an UI with the pad displayed in the dialog and mouse clickable
<seb128> but yeah, keyboard is good enough
<sil2100> mhr3: dude, what the heck is wrong with this lucene package, it's building like 20 minutes already
<sil2100> It's like a kernel god dammit
<mhr3> sil2100, pfff, you'll be happy if it finishes in an hour :P
<sil2100> Daaamn ;p
<sil2100> I suppose this package cleans, does the laundry and walks the dogs for its user?
<mhr3> sil2100, and makes sandwiches!
<mhr3> but you need sudo for that
<sil2100> ;)
 * tsdgeos needs someone from mir
<tsdgeos> is there a #ubuntu-mir ?
<tsdgeos> yes there is
<ritz__> hi, could anyone look up https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/1206231
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206231 in Session Menu "clicking on lock screen does not lock the screen on saucy" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can give you a shell in which you can interact with the app you launched, but you can't go back :D
<tsdgeos> which atm you can't go back anyway
<tsdgeos> so it's a bit of an improvement
<tsdgeos> not sure if enough :D
<tsdgeos> it's basically a hack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't go back meaning? if I open an app, I can't go back to shell any more?
<Saviq> brb, need to reboot
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll wait for a better result ;)
<tsdgeos> ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, have you tried that trick of checking a Loader's progress before? from the documentation it seems it's about downloading the file from the network and not about instantiating components by parsing the file...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure i'll be able to produce that today
<mzanetti> dandrader: i used it before, yes. might have been Loader.status == Loader.Ready
<mzanetti> dandrader: or Loader.item !== undefined
<mzanetti> dandrader: but there is a way to figure when its done
<dandrader> "Note that if the source is a local file, the status will initially be Ready (or Error). While there will be no onStatusChanged signal in that case, the onLoaded will still be invoked."
<dandrader> mzanetti,  "Loader.item !== undefined" sounds solid
<mzanetti> dandrader: a waitForRendering(someItemContainingTheLoader) might do to
<mzanetti> dandrader: if the file is always a local file
<mzanetti> dandrader: but I guess in most cases that's safe to assume
<dandrader> mzanetti,  where this waitForRendering comes from?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I think from TestCase... tsdgeos digged it out at some point
<tsdgeos> yep
<dandrader> hmm
<mzanetti> dandrader: anyways, check the lockscreen tests. there is a Loader which loads either the PIN or Passphrase lockscreen
<mzanetti> dandrader: and the tests seem to work fine when using waitForRendering
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you did the DDA thingie, right?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it depends. is there a problem with it?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: no
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok, then yes, I did it :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i just want to know if they define a width i can use to punch holes when using unity-mir
<tsdgeos> i.e. the DDA of the bottombar for example
<tsdgeos> has a height of a few pixels i can use?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, didn't really get your question...
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but the size of the DirectionDragArea is the area where touch events will be caught
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, that's what i wanted to know
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> dandrader: so basically we are "stealing" the DDA's sizes from the apps at the moment, right?
<tsdgeos> s/sizes/areas
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<dandrader> tsdgeos, although that "stealing" is done by another component
<tsdgeos> by who?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, because the DirectionalDragArea is just another component, like Flickable. It doesn't have those cross-app stealing powers
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> well
 * dandrader checks
<tsdgeos> it does have for me
<tsdgeos> since i'm unity-mir
<tsdgeos> i'm all powerful
<dandrader> tsdgeos, InputFilterArea is the one
<mzanetti> guess who just successfully entered the SIM pin through the UI
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but that "stealing" scheme is going away once we have a proper gesture canceling or accept/reject
<dandrader> by gesture I mean simply a group of touch events from a given touch point)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i'm just trying to get the unity-mir stuff to kind of work
<tsdgeos> i'll let the smart stuff for when gerry is back :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, congrats
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks :)
 * mzanetti needs to clean up the room because that *might* get him into the Kyle Gass project
<dandrader> mzanetti, what's the name of that suspect component again (the memory leak thing)
<dandrader> in the ubuntu toolkit
<dandrader> mzanetti, UbuntuShape?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, UbuntuShape had lots of bugs with leaking memory
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti there's a rewrite in the works, btw
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, still useful to know if its indeed that
<Saviq> dandrader, try loicm to see if he has something you could use to investigate
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok so with lp:~aacid/unity-mir/improve_input_area_handling lp:~aacid/mir/hidden_surface_no_contains and lp:~aacid/unity8/unity8-integrate-mir-input-areas you should have a shell that is kind of usable, can launch apps, use them, switch them back with the left swipe (not sure if right swipe) works
<tsdgeos> i know building 3 branches kind of sucks :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can push to unity-mir directly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and to unity8-integrate-mir
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only the mir one needs to go through MR
<tsdgeos> i know
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I'll trigger builds into https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/mir/
<tsdgeos> the unity-mir change should be ok, but still with gerry we said we would do MRs
<tsdgeos> unity8-integrate-mir is a bit of a hack
<tsdgeos> i mean it works better than now
<tsdgeos> but may want gerry to give an "architecture" overview
<tsdgeos> but if you want i can just push them
<tsdgeos> and then when gerry is back we have a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's probably fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's talk tomorrow, have your afternoon
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, you need to show it tomorrow, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll try and try it out in the mean time
<tsdgeos> what time?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tomorrow afternoon
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 0200UTC
<Saviq> pm
<Saviq> so 1400UTC ;)
<Saviq> sorry
<tsdgeos> you probably don't need lp:~aacid/mir/hidden_surface_no_contains unless you want to use more than 1 app at the same time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, let's see where we get tomorrow
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll try and get the mir guys to review that in the mean time
<tsdgeos> they seem to be on it
<Saviq> ok cool
<tsdgeos> at least alan_g gave a +1
<tsdgeos> not sure if that measn it'll be merged or not :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they'll probably wait for another +1
<alan_g> tsdgeos: If no-one top-approves before my start of day tomorrow. I'll do it. (But other timezones ought to get a say.)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> no hurry :-)
 * tsdgeos logs off for the day
<pete-woods> dednick: hi
<dednick> pete-woods: howdy
<pete-woods> dednick: I'm just looking at unitymenumodel/qmenumodel - should I be able to export a menumodel using Qt with that?
<pete-woods> or is it just for connecting to already exported gmenumodels?
<dednick> pete-woods: it's for the frontend. needs an exported model.
<pete-woods> dednick: so the only way to export a model at the moment is through the gmenumodel API?
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq without UbuntuShape and memory still growing as usual
<dandrader> FYI ^
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<dednick> pete-woods: as far as i know. larsu is gmenumodel qt king.
<dednick> although i'm sure he wont appreciate me causing him more pings :)
<pete-woods> that's fair enough :) thanks for the info!
<dednick> pete-woods: i know there are vala bindings for menus, but i guess that just boils down to gmenumdel anyway. and don;t know if you would be interested in that
<pete-woods> dednick: I was really looking to export a model model from a Qt application - sounds like qmenumodel isn't quite enough to do that
<dednick> pete-woods: no. it's just a data model, doesnt build anything. You'll have to build it build & export gmenumodel.
<dednick> *using gmenumodel
<seb128> mhr3, hey
<seb128> mhr3, did you see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1201526 ? it seems to be a frequent issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1201526 in libunity (Ubuntu) "scope-runner-dbus.py crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_ref()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mhr3> seb128, thx, assigned to our python expert :)
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, man, sleep?
<dednick> Saviq: you?
<Saviq> dednick, or at least go away :)
<Saviq> dednick, don't ask
<Saviq> dednick, at least there's pizza and beer here ;)
<dednick> Saviq: ahha. are you at IOM?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<dednick> Saviq: "i c"
<dednick> Saviq: just wondering if you know if anything reacts to volume changes on the device at the moment.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, it should
<Saviq> dednick, both buttons and sound indicator should work
<dednick> Saviq: hm. interesting. maybe i need to flash my device. probably screwed things up with new indicators
<dednick> Saviq: ok! thanks. have a good night :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-07-31
<TheMuso> What Qt API should I be looking at if I want to get the name for the application using the qml plugin I am writing? i.e the qml bindings I am writing to connect to a service, and an app name needs to be supplied.
<mzanetti> TheMuso: QApplication
<mzanetti> (I guess)
<TheMuso> mzanetti: I was thinking that was the case, but wanted to be sure, given I am writing C++ code to provide qml bindings.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey
<mzanetti> TheMuso: so? what's the problem with QApplication?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you read alan's comments at https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,60535 and maybe answer?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: on it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: if it helps you qquickitemview.cpp has
<tsdgeos> /###Possibly rename these properties, since they are very useful even without a highlight?
<tsdgeos> qreal QQuickItemView::preferredHighlightBegin() const
<tsdgeos> also i am not sure if parts of his comment are against the logic of the qml or the logic of the patch :_/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I don't understand what he means
<tsdgeos> " That test case looks suspicious, because it's not setting a highlightRangeMode yet is setting preferredHighlightRange." ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ? where is that?
<tsdgeos> previous comment
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I mean this one "I just tested it, and if you remove the preferredHighlightBegin/End then it works correctly. Which means that it's a bit of an invalid usecase, but also that the above logic is broken for the NoHighlightRange case."
<tsdgeos> expand the other comment
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you can add highlightRangeMode: ListView.ApplyRange. That's what I do in the launcher. However, as it does not affect the issue in any way I left it away in the as-simple-as-possible example to reproduce it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> tbh i don't understand the rest of his comments either
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: should I describe my use case as a comment here?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it may help
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is it a good idea if I +1 it?
<tsdgeos> not really sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: commented.
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'd leave the +1 for "i do understand the code and like it"
<tsdgeos> otherwise it may seem we are a doing as a "gang push"
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: which kinda is the case for me... but still... the "gang push" is what concerns me
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: he suggested to remove the preferredHighlightBegin/End (aka disable snapping), right?
<tsdgeos> well, he said "the bug" doesn't happen without the preferredHighlightBegin/End
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> problem is preferredHighlightBegin/End is a bad name i find
<tsdgeos> as the comment in the file says
<mzanetti> agreed. should be snapPositionBegin/End
<mzanetti> or something along that
<mzanetti> actually, this use case happens always if you want to have something like a CoverFlow with snapping in the middle
<dednick> tsdgeos, mzanetti, MacSlow, Saviq: anyone available to do a quick device test for me?
<MacSlow> dednick, sorry... in the middle of ap-testing for notifications
<MacSlow> dednick, I can do it afterwards... what do you need to have checked?
<MacSlow> dednick, does the installed image matter?
<dednick> MacSlow: testing if sound indicator updating volume for apps. dont know if image matters.
<tsdgeos> dednick: i have the unity-mir stuff, would take me quite a while to go back
<tsdgeos> better if someone can do
<dednick> MacSlow: after a fresh flash the volume will be affected, but as soon as i restart phone, it stops changing.
<tsdgeos> someone *else* that is :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: no worries.
<larsu> dednick: good morning. I have a first version of indicator-messages that uses an indicator file at lp:~larsu/indicator-messages/phablet-port-indicator-ng
<mzanetti> dednick: can help you I guess
<larsu> dednick: it's not thoroughly tested yet, but you can give it a spin if you're up for it
<dednick> larsu: \o/ . will give it a go today
<larsu> dednick: (I'll be on a train for the rest of the day)
<dednick> larsu: i've made some more updates to qmenumodel. added impl for 'action name' and 'update state'.
<dednick> larsu: although i didnt know how you were handing changes to the gtkmenu area. i realise it's from another project...
<dednick> larsu: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/add-menumenumodel.action-name.update-state
<larsu> dednick: neat! Can you MR them onto my branch? I'll be at guadec, so I probably won't be online a lot.
<dednick> larsu: ok. no prob
<larsu> dednick: cool, talk to you later. Gotta catch a train :)
<dednick> mzanetti: cool. do you have the video scope assets on your device?
<mzanetti> dednick: the demo asses, yes
<dednick> mzanetti: you mind checking if changing the volume in the indicator updates the volume of the video?
<mzanetti> dednick: do I need todays image?
<dednick> mzanetti: nope
<mzanetti> dednick: dammit. just realized I only have the scopes fake data (aka the video covers) but not the video itself. gimme a minute and I'll install
<dednick> mzanetti: ok. thanks.
<mzanetti> dednick: I did another test which tells me it won't work for the videos
<mzanetti> dednick: I logged in and ran "alsamixer". Changing the indicators volume does change the alsamixer's sliders
<mhr3> sil2100, any success on lucene++? pls brief jamesh ^
<dednick> mzanetti: it shouldn't?
<mzanetti> dednick: d'oh! "... does NOT change the alsamixer's sliders"
<mzanetti> dednick: yes, it should I'd say
<dednick> mzanetti: :) haha. ok
<sil2100> mhr3, jamesh: yes, I built the package locally and in my PPA, just need to tweak it a bit
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: does my reply to the snapping patch make sense to you?
 * mzanetti reads
<dednick> mzanetti: presumably you've restarted your device since you last flahed?
<mzanetti> dednick: a 100 times when testing the SIM pin :D
<jamesh> sil2100: there was some packaging in the hollywood-team/staging PPA, if that helps
<dednick> mzanetti: ok thanks. confirms my suspicions.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep. makes sense to me
<tsdgeos> okki
<Saviq> dednick, mzanetti does the video preview work for you at all?
<dednick> Saviq: sometimes
<mhr3> sil2100, cool, jamesh do you think we could get lucene and the scanner built in an arm-enabled ppa so we could check things on the phone?
<mzanetti> Saviq: dunno. still don't have a video. just tested with alsamixer
<dednick> Saviq: it's a bit hit and miss. sometimes get a white page, sometimes black, sometimes works
<mzanetti> is unity8 always running on ~20% cpu on the desktop for you too?
<Saviq> dednick, that's on device?
<dednick> Saviq: ya
<Saviq> dednick, to me it looks like carousel is broken, grid is fine
<dednick> Saviq: oh, you mean the video selection widget?
<Saviq> dednick, in Video apps
<dednick> Saviq: that seems to be ok for me.
<Saviq> s/apps/dash/
<dednick> Saviq: although i might be using mock video
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that's what I mean
<dednick> Saviq: it's fine. I thought you meant the mediaplayer-app.
<Saviq> dednick, mock video scope previews for carousel are broken
<dednick> Saviq: that's how i've been testing my sound issues.
<Saviq> dednick, which version?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that's what I wanted, too ;)
<dednick> Saviq: latest
<Saviq> dednick, but the previews for my carousel are broken ;)
<dednick> Saviq: doh.
<dednick> Saviq: what does it show?
<Saviq> dednick, an empty shape and stars
<Saviq> dednick, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5932127/ is the console output
<Saviq> paulliu, ↑
<Saviq> dednick, found it :/
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5932135/
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑ your fault again ;P
<dednick> lol
<dednick> wonder why mine is working
<dednick> ah. maybe that isnt in image?
<mhr3> Saviq, stop using those mocks! :P
<Saviq> mhr3, supply me with matching backends!
<mhr3> ehm, touche
<dednick> holy crap. my nexus7 spazed out
<dednick> doesnt want to flash :(
<Saviq> dednick, if you didn't flash with --pending, then you're on a 0727 image
<Saviq> 0726
<dednick> Saviq: is that a bad thing?
<Saviq> dednick, we generally should be running --pending
<Saviq> dednick, to be on the edge
<dednick> lol. the 'danger zone'
<Saviq> dednick, mzanetti https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-mock-videopreview/+merge/177777 please
<Saviq> nice merge number ;)
<dednick> heh
<mhr3> Saviq, are we ok with being unable to close apps once we have a "proper" running apps scope?
<mhr3> Saviq, or will you keep a hack in the renderer?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you give the branches i posted yesterday a try?
<dednick> Saviq: we using pulse on device now?
<tsdgeos> dednick: we've always been using pulse as far as i know
<dednick> Saviq, tsdgeos: any idea why there is a phablet-team ppa for pusleaudio?
<tsdgeos> last time i checked there was some small extra patch there
<tsdgeos> don't really remember what it was about
<dednick> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you guys need a copyright header in https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/notification-autopilot-tests-dbus/+merge/177780
<Cimi> seb128, ping :)
<seb128> Cimi, hey
<Cimi> seb128, I'm writing the welcome wizard for the phone, I'm wondering how can I fetch the list of the locales
<seb128> Cimi, look at the language panel in system settings
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> seb128, lp?
<seb128> Cimi: lp:ubuntu-system-settings plugins/language/language-plugin.cpp getLocales()
<Cimi> seb128, thanks
<Cimi> seb128, saw it
<seb128> Cimi, yw
<Cimi> seb128, you think I could import it?
<Cimi> seb128, it sucks to duplicate code
<seb128> Cimi, I'm not sure what are the best practices in qml there...
<seb128> but it would make sense to share the code yes
<Cimi> seb128, if the plugin is locally installed
<seb128> not sure how though
<Cimi> seb128, might import it
<seb128> it's in a private dir, so not sure if you can import it easily (out of hardcoding the path to it)
<seb128> ideally we would have e.g indicator-keyboard-service to publish that list over gmenu or something
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we having the "UnityNext team product review" hangout today with kgunn or shall we just do the usual stand-up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, usual ,we're in with Jane at that time
<tsdgeos> oka
<Cimi> seb128, but I need to set this in the welcome wizard
<Cimi> seb128, we have wifi, location setting, username and language
<Cimi> seb128, would be great to have set them without duplicating code
<seb128> Cimi, that seems quite some common work with system setting/indicators
<Cimi> exactly
<seb128> the idea so far was to have the indicator backends to provide those features
<seb128> through gmenumodel
<Cimi> who knows here?
<Cimi> larsu / dednick ?
<seb128> and use unitymenumodel
<seb128> to do the qt UIs
<seb128> yes
<seb128> larsu is in a train today, travelling to GUADEC
<seb128> so dednick
<dednick> yo
<dednick> oh. that was a statement.
<dednick> Cimi: what is the welcome wizard?
<dednick> Cimi: intial device setup?
<Cimi> dednick, yes
<bregma> soooo, all the ibus-related failures in the Unity 7 daily were expected, in case anyone was wondering....
<dednick> Cimi: right. not really sure how that would work, but i guess it would need to be fed by settings. Not sure we can rely on indicators as i'm not sure it's a 1-1 relationship between indicators and settings.
<Cimi> I can do mock now
<Cimi> waiting for a model...
<seb128> bregma, the fixes are ready waiting to land as well? ;-)
<seb128> dednick, well, the idea was that the indicators would have a settings profil
<seb128> Cimi, dednick: they can also have a wizard profile
<seb128> we already have profiles for desktop, phone, greeter, installer
<bregma> seb128, I'll be checking with brandon when he comes in, but he warned me there would be a slew of ibus failures in todays build -- I am assuming it has to do with dependency change sequencing or something
<dednick> seb128: i c
<dednick> just trying to think of the best way to mock it.
<bregma> seb128, yes, the problem is the new ibus 1.5 went in to the archive but the required Nux patches are still in review
<dednick> Cimi: you could probably get away with forgetting the mock for now and just using the current profiles for testing.
<Cimi> dednick, some code I should have a look at?
<dednick> Cimi: otherwise you're going to essentially need to create a mock indicator and have indicator files for them. which may not be a bad idea for testing purposes to be honest
<dednick> Cimi: if you want to mock, easiest approach may be to use vala to generate the code.
<Cimi> dednick, yep but which code shall I mock?
<Cimi> dednick, unity?
<dednick> Cimi: but if you want to use the current indicator profiles, the ui code to pick them up and process is all in plugins/Unity/Indicators
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> dednick, might need to import this plugin from the external welcomewizard
<Cimi> unless we want the welcome wizard to be part of unity
<dednick> Cimi: the indicator backends are separate projects
<dednick> Cimi: hm. should be able to import the qml library ok...
<dednick> Cimi: you can probably use all the page code as well.
<dednick> Cimi: will need some modifications to be able to load different profiles. at the moment it's hardcoded to load phone.
 * Cimi <--- lunch 
<mzanetti> Saviq: we're not having the hangout today, do we?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<seb128> bregma, do you know if there is a bug/known issue about launcher emblems showing only on one monitor?
<seb128> bregma, e.g the tb badge for new emails
<dandrader> mzanetti, there's a nuisance with your bzr plugin: it runs in any bzr repository, not just unity8
<bregma> seb128, sounds vaguely familiar but I can't seem to be able to find the bug
<mzanetti> dandrader: huh? I throught that should be fixed
<mzanetti> dandrader: it checks if there is a Shell.qml in the repositories root
<dandrader> mzanetti, ahhh... that's because my minimal test case does have a Shell.qml in its root dir :D
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> dandrader: the thing is, bzr repository branches can have any name and any origin. so its not possible to check on those either
<mzanetti> I know that checking for Shell.qml is not really nice
<mzanetti> seb128: ping
<seb128> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> seb128: how far are you with the SIM pin stuff?
<mzanetti> seb128: did you already check out the ofono api?
<sil2100> mhr3_: hi! I pushed the latest version of lucene++ for building and updated the needs-packaging bug with all the required links to branches
<sil2100> mhr3_: so now just for some MOTU guys to review
<seb128> mzanetti, kenvandine has been looking at the SIM stuff so far (he did the SIM services yesterday), I don't think anyone started on the pin
<sil2100> mhr3_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1036812
<seb128> mzanetti, no, I didn't yet
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1036812 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Lucene++" [Wishlist,In progress]
<seb128> mzanetti, why?
<mzanetti> seb128: for some reason it the amount of available pin retries does not work
<sil2100> mhr3_: I'll have some of my guys do a quick packaging review as well before that
<mzanetti> seb128: while I'm sure my SIM card suports it, calling this: qdbus --system --literal org.ofono /ril_0 org.ofono.SimManager.GetProperties
<mzanetti> seb128: just returns an empty list
<kenvandine> i haven't looked at SIM pin stuff at all, mine doesn't use a pin
<kenvandine> but libofono-qt does have an API for unlock/lock
<dandrader> found a leak!
<dandrader> in Dash/Video/VideoInfo.qml
<dandrader> remove it and memory stops growing
<dandrader> now gotta find why
<tsdgeos> XmlListModel ?
<tsdgeos> seems like it probably has lots of C++ code behind :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, it must be this component
<mzanetti> MacSlow: the script is executable?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yes
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that's wrong?!
<mzanetti> no... that would be correct
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm... but there's a hashbang line in it
<MacSlow> mzanetti, maybe that's causing the issue?
<mzanetti> which one is it?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, "#!/usr/bin/env python" is used in create_interactive_notification.py although that's not were the error is reported
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hmm... still weird... try changing it to /usr/bin/python
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but it I don't think this is it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ~macslow/unity8/notification-autopilot-tests/ ?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, no lp:~macslow/unity8/notification-autopilot-tests-dbus
<mzanetti> MacSlow: oh... its the setsid
<mzanetti> MacSlow: is there a reason its required?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yeah... like mentioned in the email... is it a permission-issue on jenkins? Do we need to enable something to make this work?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
 * tsdgeos realizes the "AddressBook" app is trying to do something like the LVPWH
<MacSlow> mzanetti, not really... tests work without it... but they seem to take longer to start
<tsdgeos> and it's obviously failing
<tsdgeos> since we failed at it too in QML :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but I could just imagine this taking more time
<mzanetti> MacSlow: try it without it please. if that doesn't work we can enable stuff in jenkins
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: tell renato
<mzanetti> that was close... I entered "sudo reboot" and only the password not being "phablet" protected me from rebooting my notebook instead of the phone
<tsdgeos> :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, seems to work (locally) without that culprit line... I'll delete it can re-commit/push
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ack
<sil2100> pstolowski: hi!
<pstolowski> sil2100: hey!
<sil2100> pstolowski: you know if mhr3 will still be around today?
<pstolowski> sil2100: he won't, he is attending guadec
<pstolowski> sil2100: he has few days off, but he may show up from time to time on irc
<sil2100> Ah, ok :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: thanks!
<sil2100> jamesh: hi!
<pstolowski> sil2100: yw
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.
<jamesh> I was just about to head off to bed, but if it's something quick, I'm here :)
<sil2100> jamesh: I remember mhr3 saying that you're interested in lucene++ in Ubuntu? ;)
<jamesh> sil2100: I'm interested in getting the Media scanner in Ubuntu, and lucene++ is a dependency
<sil2100> jamesh: are there any specific tests you would like to run to see if the lucene++ that we're proposing to Ubuntu works?
<sil2100> jamesh: since I prepared lucene++ packaging, basing on work of Openismus and kenvandine's, and kenvandine will probably sponsor it today to universe
<pstolowski> sil2100, jamesh: I think it should go to main?
<kenvandine> pstolowski, if something in main will depend on it, then we'll need to get an MIR done
<kenvandine> but first step is universe
<sil2100> pstolowski: we can get it into main later
<jamesh> sil2100: The only testing I've been doing of lucene++ was building and running mediascanner, but that there are a few patches not in trunk before it'll build on Saucy
<sil2100> pstolowski: first universe, then MIR to main if needed
<sil2100> jamesh: ok
<sil2100> jamesh: then we'll get what we have into Ubuntu
<jamesh> I think we'll want this in main eventually, since it'll be going on the phone if everything goes to plan
<pstolowski> kenvandine, sil2100: I see, sounds good, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, since it's your last day, can you post an update on anything you've found about bug #1201116?
<ubot5> bug 1201116 in Unity 8 "[dash] constant increate in memory consumption when navigating through lenses" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201116
<Saviq> dandrader, the CPU issue seems to be more pressing than mem, too
<dandrader> Saviq, sure. I'm just trimming my test case to a bare minimum
<dandrader> Saviq, did you report a separate bug on the CPU issue?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, it's the same bug
<Saviq> dandrader, ah, you wanted to separate it out
<dandrader> Saviq, well, not anymore, I've renamed it :)
<dandrader> Saviq, and you told there you would report one. stand by your word! :)
<Saviq> dandrader, ;P
<dandrader> it's shame we don't have bug dependencies in launchpad...
<Saviq> dandrader, bug #1206991 ;)
<ubot5> bug 1206991 in Unity 8 "Frequent CPU hogging" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206991
<pete-woods> seb128: unfortunately that patch has no effect when applied to the hg files in the ubuntu package - the package build doesn't regenerate the generate files
<pete-woods> *generated
<pete-woods> either we need to make the debuild build generate the .cc files, or we need to patch the .cc files directly
<pete-woods> seb128: I have an updated patch that patches the .cc files if you want it?
<seb128> pete-woods, otp, but yes please
<dandrader> Saviq, bug updated
<pete-woods> seb128: whenever you are ready, I put the patch against this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibmm2.4/+bug/1206997 :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206997 in glibmm2.4 (Ubuntu) "Updated patch for generated .cc files" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks, and talk to you in a month! ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, hmm... no comment in bug #1206991 ?
<ubot5> bug 1206991 in Unity 8 "Frequent CPU hogging" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206991
<Saviq> dednick, hey, can you give me a small update on what do we still need to transition to indicator-network?
<Saviq> dednick, one thing I'm not clear on is will we still have/use the same password page?
<dednick> Saviq: i dont think it's finished yet.
<dednick> Saviq: and i dont think we will need the password page after it is.
<dednick> tedg: ^
<tedg> pete-woods, ^
<tedg> :-)
<dednick> Saviq: : isnt this enter password dialog we need the same as the extended snap descisions MacSlow is working on?
<pete-woods> tedg: I don't know the answer to this
<Saviq> dednick, I think not, we need both an in-indicator way and an out-of-indicator way
<Saviq> dednick, i.e. when you select a network in the indicator, you log in in the indicator
<dednick> Saviq: i thought it was a dialog popup
<Saviq> dednick, you only get the snap decision if you get disconnected or password changes etc.
<Saviq> dednick, do we have design for it?
<pete-woods> the question I care about is should the network-indicator be pinging unity for a password prompt?
<pete-woods> or should unity just be a "secret agent" (as it it currently) that naturally gets asked by the network manager for credentials?
<tedg> Saviq, That's not part of the design now, no in indicator way.
<Saviq> tedg, so no password entry in indicator?
<tedg> Saviq, Yes
<Saviq> dednick, ok ↑
<tedg> So I think Unity shouldn't be a secret agent.
<Saviq> +1
<pete-woods> so should there be a single secret agent? whose only job is to ask unity to pop up snap decisions?
<Saviq> tedg, pete-woods, something (network-indicator I'd say?) will request a password-entry snap decision
<Saviq> I believe nm-applet did it until now?
<dednick> tedg: so how do you connect with password? dialog?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, snap decision
<tedg> Saviq, I thought we wanted to use the system dialog stuff instead of snap decision?
<dednick> ok. thought so
<Saviq> dednick, let's not use "dialog" - we got bitten by it anyway
<Saviq> tedg, it *is* a snap decision
<Saviq> tedg, there is no system dialogs
<Saviq> tedg, there are only snap decisions
<tedg> The problem is that the buttons need to be interactive.  i.e., the button isn't sensitive until the right number of characters is entered.
<dednick> so is pete-woods and MacSlow doing the same thing then?
<Saviq> tedg, that's why we're going for a snap decision with a side-channel through *MenuModel
<tedg> Saviq, AH, I didn't realize.  Where is that?
<pete-woods> dednick: I'm doing nothing to do with the GUI, I'm putting together a daemon that asks unity for a snap decision with a list of the wifi networks
<dednick> in the ether
<Saviq> tedg, in MacSlow's plans ;)
<dednick> pete-woods: ah. ok
<Saviq> tedg, he's investigationg it now
<Saviq> -o
<Saviq> or really starting to implement itnow
<Saviq> pete-woods, same thing should probably ask for the password
<dednick> Saviq: ok, so there's your status. we can display the networks but cannot connect from indicators. So we can't replace for awhile i guess.
<pete-woods> tedg: atm there's indicator-network and indicator-network-prompt, both of which will need to ask unity for a snap decision regarding passwords
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, hopefully this won't take long
<Saviq> gtg o/
<pete-woods> tedg: does it make sense to have a common thing that is the secret agent?
<tedg> pete-woods, ?  What is indicator-network-prompt?
<pete-woods> it's what I'm temporarily calling the new thing you asked me to make
<pete-woods> tedg: it can be called whatever you want really?
<tedg> Let's call it Jennifer!
<tedg> ;-)
<pete-woods> :)
<tedg> Ah, okay.  I didn't realize
<tedg> I guess I figured the prompt thing would be something that indicator-network would call, and also that nm would call.
<pete-woods> tedg: I just don't want to have lots of places that implement the secret agent, really
<tedg> Kinda the hub
<tedg> Why does indicator-network-service need to do a snapdecision?
<pete-woods> well, if unity isn't going to be an agent any more, something needs to do the snap decision for the credentials//
<tedg> Wouldn't that be indicator-network-prompt?
<pete-woods> but what about when then user picks a network?
<pete-woods> I thought the prompt daemon was supposed to be short-lived
<tedg> So indicator-network-service would say "NM Choose this one" and then NM goes all "but I don't have a password, secret agent!" and then that, like, starts the prompt utility.
 * tedg isn't sure if you can do a valley accent in IRC
<pete-woods> :p
<pete-woods> does nm actually start agents? I thought they had to be running and already registered?
<tedg> I'm not sure on that.
<pete-woods> I was kinda expecting there to be a really tiny agent managed by upstart
<tedg> I thought they had to be registered in the system, not at runtime.
<pete-woods> who lived throughout the session
<tedg> If it has to be running throughout the session it probably makes sense to just put it in indicator-network-service.
<tedg> I for some reason thought that you couldn't "just register" as then anything could do it.
<pete-woods> tedg: there's actually a stub of one on there - maybe alberto was working on it before he left?
<pete-woods> tedg: best docs I can find on agents so far: https://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/developers/api/09/ref-migrating.html
<pete-woods> tedg: it looks to me like it's 'just' some dbus calls? but then those docs could be out of date / misleading
<tedg> Yeah, it just seems to easy for someone to create a phantom service if that's the case.  But perhaps it is.
<pete-woods> tedg: yep - I'd agree with you there - evil app X could fill in all my password prompts for me with garbage
<tedg> pete-woods, Hmm, yeah, it seems like that's the case.  A bit scary.
<pete-woods> tedg: yep, anyway - I've gotta go now, but hopefully this will tick over in your brain tonight :)
<tedg> pete-woods, Yup, have a good night.  Could you also ping MacSlow in the morning?
<pete-woods> tedg: sure!
<tedg> pete-woods, See where he is there.  Perhaps there's something we can get started with.
<pete-woods> tedg: hopefully!
<TheMuso> mzanetti: Nothing, I'm still new to Qt, and I thought our platform had something that I should have used.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-01
<kgunn> tsdgeos: hey, do you have a galaxy nexus?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: no, a nexus4
<kgunn> tsdgeos: mm, thanks...i might come back...but i'll try not to :)
<tsdgeos> arggg
<tsdgeos> come on, can someone ban morphis for a while?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, could one of you guys please try and investigate bug #1206991
<ubot5> bug 1206991 in Unity 8 "Frequent CPU hogging" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206991
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, which image, today's one? or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all of 'em, more or less ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it just gets stuck at 30-40% CPU at times (although I have no real way to reproduce)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... happens on desktop all the time for me
<Saviq> mzanetti, good, you're it
<mzanetti> I just run unity8 and my fans start running.
<mzanetti> ok. I'll check it out
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, yours it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, it seems to settle after a minute or so here (on desktop)
<Saviq> mzanetti, "14,08%  unity8  libQt5Quick.so.5.0.2                [.] QSGNodeUpdater::isNodeBlocked(QSGNode*, QSGNode*) const" is the biggest one for me on desktop, per perf
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll check it out in a few. still discussing about LVWPH with tsdgeos right now.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, thanks
<tsdgeos> nooo, dandrer is on holiday already?
<tsdgeos> ah, ignore me :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, and out for the whole month!
<kgunn> who authorized that?
<seb128> pete-woods, hey, just check, is the new glibmm in saucy working for you now?
<dednick> larsu: ping
<seb128> dednick, he's at GUADEC for a week, he might not be around a lot (just mentioning it so you are not surprised if he doesn't pong) ... maybe let some question/context so he can reply when he reads backlog
<seb128> dednick, or use emails
<dednick> seb128: ok. thanks
<pete-woods> seb128: perfect, thanks!
<seb128> pete-woods, excellent, yw ;-)
<seb128> pete-woods, thanks for the updated patch!
<pete-woods> seb128: not a problem!
<tsdgeos> oh may
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> my
<tsdgeos> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-32745#comment-211018
<tsdgeos> "
<tsdgeos> Assignee:
<tsdgeos>     Unassigned "
<tsdgeos> it'll be fixed fast!
<mzanetti> :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: otoh. we're only using it for the fake video data
<mzanetti> Saviq: KWin has a plugin which shows all paint events on the screen. unity8 flickers like crazy. also callgrind shows like 47% cost in ligGL and mesa stuff
<mzanetti> Saviq: seens something is triggering paints all along
<mzanetti> dednick: ping
<dednick> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> dednick: if I run unity with the fake plugins, the indicators have some colored rectangles rotating all the time
<Saviq> Cimi, can you join https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV85ODZnYWZucHJ2cmU5OGRscjgyMm9zYzg2c0Bncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.7i0fmrimvi8oactkg0q3s1e44o please
<Cimi> suew
<mzanetti> dednick: mind changing that to non-rotating rectangles?
<Cimi> sure
<mzanetti> dednick: it makes it hard to profile because that stuff constantly calls paints.
<dednick> mzanetti: can do.
<mzanetti> dednick: and also, seems you should stop painting alltogether when indicators are collapsed. maybe even unload stuff
<dednick> mzanetti: they unload after awhile
<mzanetti> dednick: define "a while"
<dednick> mzanetti: 20 seconds
<dednick> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.remove-fake-animations/+merge/178031
<mzanetti> dednick: thanks. approved.
<mzanetti> dednick: and indeed my CPU is not hogging any more whenever I do ./run -p
<dednick> mzanetti: :)
<mzanetti> dednick: but I have some bad news
<mzanetti> dednick: it didn't stop after 20 mins. so the unloading doesn't seem to work
<sil2100> andyrock: hi!
<mzanetti> err, 20 secs
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. right. i think the fake ones dont actually
<sil2100> andyrock: I'm currently *trying* to dogfood the new unity with compiz 0.9.10, but I think I'm having problems
<dednick> mzanetti: they don't really "unload". they "stop" which is intended to stop the dbus shizzle.
<mzanetti> dednick: you sure that works? :P
<dednick> mzanetti: er. last time i checked it did
<dednick> mzanetti: and as far as i remember there was a test.
<mzanetti> dednick: because I see this all the time: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1183065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183065 in touch-preview-images "Occassional severe battery drain" [High,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> dednick: and reading through the comments it seems to be related to network
<mzanetti> dednick: so unity8 going crazy because of networking can only be related to the network indicator, I'd think
<dednick> mzanetti: i'll have to look into it
<dednick> mzanetti: may have something to do with the network indicator continously crashing...
<mzanetti> dednick: hmm... that sounds indeed interesting
<mzanetti> dednick: this bug is the only really bad issue I'm suffering when dogfooding the device. Whenever I leave home my pocket starts heating up and battery is empty in no time
<dednick> mzanetti: ever notice if the network indicators content is flashing?
<mzanetti> dednick: hm... I think so, yes. But I can't tell if there's a directo connection to the CPU hogging
<dednick> mzanetti: well if the indicator dbus stuff isnt stopping, then the model wiill most likely be reloading itself continuously. i'll have to check if the stop is working.
<mzanetti> dednick: but unless networkmanager or the indicators backend have some issues, that shouldn't cause 80% cpu usage, no?
<sil2100> andyrock: ok, scratch that
<dednick> mzanetti: in which process? unity8?
<mzanetti> dednick: but actually... the fact that strace shows unity8 trying to access a file descriptor which isn't available any more, kind indicates a crash of something unity relies on
<mzanetti> dednick: yeah, unity8 is the one hogging the cpu
<mzanetti> Saviq: now that we fixed the fake plugins, I can't reproduce it any more :/
 * mzanetti keeps on trying
<dednick> :/ i can't really say where the process cycles are going. other than maybe redrawing the indicator.
<dednick> which shouldnt be done if it's not showing
<dednick> mzanetti: can you catch redraws of items in qml?
<mzanetti> dednick: yes
<mzanetti> dednick: well, seems we always paint the full qmlscene
<dednick> mzanetti: how? :)
<mzanetti> dednick: so not single items, but I can see everything flicker if something repaints
<mzanetti> dednick: KDE's KWin has a "desktop effect" called "Show paint". That colorizes every painted frame differently
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  I was looking at your lucene++ packages, and ran into a problem compiling the media scanner with it
<Saviq> mzanetti, but can you confirm that's not the case for simple qmlscene apps?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think we have damage support in QML
<sil2100> jamesh: hi! What was the problem?
<jamesh> sil2100: it looks like it has been compiled with a custom allocator, which trips up the configure checks in the mediascanner
<mzanetti> Saviq: what, the CPU hogging?
<sil2100> jamesh: we're configuring it with -DLPP_USE_ALLOCATOR:BOOL=OFF, so hm
<MacSlow> mpt, ping
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, but you cant see that while your phone is off ;)
<dednick> mzanetti: i meant is there a signal you can connect to for redraw requests on items.
<jamesh> sil2100: changing "-DLPP_USE_ALLOCATOR:BOOL=OFF" to "-DENABLE_STANDARD_ALLOCATOR:BOOL=ON" in debian/rules should do the trick
<mzanetti> dednick: ah... hmm... I guess that would require you to subclass QQuickItem or some part of the Engine
<jamesh> sil2100: I think the lucene++ cmake flags have changed since the packaging you based your work on was written
<dednick> joy
<sil2100> jamesh: ok, might be - but I actually see Ken change it from -DENABLE_STANDARD_ALLOCATOR:BOOL=ON to the current one, so maybe in the past he had a need for a custom allocator?
 * mzanetti needs to turn off the show paint effect before he gets an epileptic stroke
<sil2100> jamesh: I'm prepping a new version now anyway so I'll change that
<jamesh> sil2100: "grep LPP_USE_ALLOCATOR /usr/include/lucene++/Config.h" should show whether it is set correctly
<jamesh> sil2100: we need it to be an #undef, while the current test package has it #define'd
<jamesh> sil2100: I'm not sure if the media scanner was ever built against Ken's updated package: its packaging still refers to the "luceneplusplus" package rather than "lucene++"
<sil2100> jamesh: probably!
<sil2100> jamesh: anyway, it will be fixed in the next version
<jamesh> sil2100: awesome.  Thanks for your help with this.
<larsu> dednick: hey, what's up?
<dednick> larsu: hey. sorry, figured out my issue
<dednick> larsu: wasnt getting dataChages for submodels. but i was looking on the parent.
<larsu> dednick: great :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, the fact that it redraws the whole thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, if it redraws constantly - that's a different issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I don't think we can be redrawing just parts of our UI
<mzanetti> Saviq: I agree... as its one single opengls scene
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways... the issue I've seen was the fake indicators
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, so not applicable to device
<mzanetti> Saviq: now that this is fixed, I'm having a hard time to reproduce Kaleo's bug
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... been swiping the dashes now for 5 minutes... nothing happens in regards of CPU usage
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's random unfortunately
<mzanetti> Saviq: I can however reliably reproduce the other one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1183065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1183065 in touch-preview-images "Occassional severe battery drain" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, as I wrote in the bug - I couldn't reproduce either
<mzanetti> Saviq: so its maybe this one that Kaleo has seen in combination with the mem leaks
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but the battery drain is usually caused by CPU hogging, so...
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I did an strace for that one...
<mzanetti> Saviq: its unity8 stuck in an endless loop trying to read some fd which is "temporarily not available"
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm tempted to reopen that one for unity8 as even if some backend crashes away, we shouldn't hog CPU because of that
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, do you know of a way to get to animations in QML tests?
<mzanetti> they don't seem to be proper childs and are not found by findChild()
<tsdgeos> hmm
<tsdgeos> haven't tried
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so you can't find them by ojbectName?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not right now, no
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> i mean a QQuickAnimation is QObject
<tsdgeos> don't see why it should not get parented as usual
<mzanetti> hmm... I don't know why either
<mzanetti> maybe thats the mem leak dandrader tries to find :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... they are parented... but not where they are written in the QML code
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: In this case, the anim has no parent: http://paste.kde.org/pd5712ba0
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in the Lockscreen, the parent is the next wrapping Loader {}
<tsdgeos> weord
<mzanetti> yeah... totally
<tsdgeos> lunch time
<tsdgeos> bbl
<mzanetti> ok... it gets even weirder: myAnim.parent == myLoader, BUT myLoader.children does NOT contain myAnim
<sil2100> andyrock: running the new compiz, so far so good
<sil2100> andyrock: do you know if there have been any performance improvements?
<mzanetti> Cimi: MacSlow: you guys had some tests where you would have needed to access animations in findChild, right?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, correct... that's in the qmltest for the  notification-frontend (lp:unity8/unity8/tests/qmltests/Notifications/tst_Notifications.qml)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: Cimi: I found the cause for that not working and fixed our findChild(). will land in trunk soon
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: btw ^
<MacSlow> mzanetti, well in the notification-qmltest is works atm... what issue did you fix?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: findChild() now also finds animations (and other non-visible items)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ah... good to know... although I can't jump in an fix/change the test right now (once your stuff is merged)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: iirc you added some workaround like some __properties that refer to animation.running, right?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, waitForRendering(...) is used atm
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ???
<mzanetti> thats not related in any way
<MacSlow> mzanetti, then I don't know
<mzanetti> hah! could reproduce the testRightEdgeDrag hanging as we've seen it on jenkins lately
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos can you or someone https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-fake-disclaimer/+merge/178059 please
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. can do
<Saviq> mzanetti, under autopilot or real?
<mzanetti> Saviq: qmltestrunner
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like a candidate for a test if you can reproduce
<kgunn> Saviq:would you mind documenting your findings in the mp after you test galaxy nexus w/ duflu's switch branch
<Saviq> kgunn, will do
<Saviq> kgunn, unfortunately gn is *slow* for building...
<Saviq> kgunn, your leg is twitching
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<mzanetti> Cimi: I know you did...
<mzanetti> but anyways... just wanted to let you know that as of now it works
<kgunn> Saviq: :)
<kgunn> only way to stay awake
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we want tr() for that text?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: any idea on that one? http://paste.kde.org/p6ab70292
<mzanetti> this is the result of a findChild(shell, "launcherPanel")
<mzanetti> somewhere in responsiveGridViewGridView we have some parent-child loop
<tsdgeos> urg
<tsdgeos> you sure?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the test hangs forever here... admittedly after my change in findChild which does not only search visible children but also invisible ones (e.g. animations)
<tsdgeos> yeah 0x282bbd0 seems to be there too often
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: to reproduce, edit UnityTestCase and change "obj.children" to "obj.data" which also allows finding animations
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I could now just create a second one, findInvisibleChild or the like and get around this issue. but it feels fishy enough to investigate
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tedg> dednick, So it seems that the switch items require a target type to be set?
<tedg> dednick, I'm a bit confused on why that is.  It seems like they should just be using the state of the action.
<dednick> tedg: you mean based on the action state being of type boolean?
<tedg> dednick, Yes, I think that is how it should be
<dednick> tedg: hm. interesting point.
<dednick> tedg: at the moment we dont look into the type until we know what it is.
<tedg> dednick, That is, for instance, how check items work in GTK.
<dednick> tedg: what if we have 2 items with the same format state?
<tedg> dednick, What do you mean by format state?
<dednick> eg an float for progeress/slider.
<tedg> Yes, it should be.  That should be the state of the action.
<dednick> tedg: the gvariant format of the action state
<tedg> Targets are really only used for radio groups.
<dednick> tedg: what i mean is. how do we know to render a slider, or a progress bar?
<tedg> dednick, Won't that be the x-canonical-type ?
<dednick> tedg: what is the target type?
<dednick> tedg: that's what i though you ment of 'type'
<dednick> tedg: mumble?
<tedg> dednick, Sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti any word on the disclaimer? we would like to get it in so we can get into distro asap
<mzanetti> Saviq: didn't test yet... can do now if urgent
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes please
<mzanetti> Saviq: this sucks
<Saviq> mzanetti, that we get in on desktop all the time?
<Saviq> mzanetti, think we should have an env var that would disable it?
<Saviq> like I_KNOW_ITS_ALPHA=1?
<mzanetti> Saviq: probably add something into the ~/.unity8-greeter-demo even if the filename is probably not the right one, but its already there and easy to adjust
<mzanetti> Saviq: and how does this go with planet ubuntu tellig people they should start dogfooding it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, on phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not going to be there on phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, only with the fake Ubuntu.Application
<mzanetti> ah... oh. that's different then
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> lemme try on the phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will be there on desktop and during autopilot runs, that's it
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok... I'm fine with it then...
<mzanetti> Saviq: just wondering. what's the resoning for this?
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that when we land in distro and people see it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's obvious that it is so
<mzanetti> ok..
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. `apt-get install unity8; unity8` AAAH that's crap! let's blog about it
<mzanetti> Saviq: right. makes sense
<mzanetti> Saviq: still compiling for the phone, but I would expect it to throw a warning "no such property applicationManager.fake" if its the real one
<dednick> tedg: having an issue with the current network indicator. it's not giving me a action state for the root menu item.
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep: file:///home/phablet/shell/Components/ApplicationManagerWrapper.qml:32: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm let me "cast" ;)
<mzanetti> lol
<dednick> tedg: never mind. i think it's my fault.
<mzanetti> Cimi: standup?
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed
<mzanetti> Saviq: happroved
<Saviq> mzanetti, o/
<andyrock> sil2100, no idea about that
<andyrock> there are some branches that should improve the performance
<andyrock> *s
<Saviq> mterry, ping
<mterry> Saviq, hello
<Saviq> mterry, hey, would you have time to work on a quick'n'dirty solution for the powerd SysPowerStateChange signal?
<Saviq> mterry, we identified that this would significantly improve battery life
<Saviq> mterry, if we unfocus all the apps when locking, 'cause we'd disable accelerometer then
<Saviq> mterry, I talked to sforshee that there is (some) plan for a common library to talk to powerd, but it's not on the roadmap
<Saviq> mterry, so we need to hack something up :/
<Saviq> doesn't look like you will ;P
<mterry> Saviq, my IRC connection seems awful
<Saviq> mterry, I noticed
<Saviq> <Saviq> mterry, hey, would you have time to work on a quick'n'dirty solution for the powerd SysPowerStateChange signal?
<Saviq>  mterry, we identified that this would significantly improve battery life
<Saviq>  mterry, if we unfocus all the apps when locking, 'cause we'd disable accelerometer then
<Saviq>  mterry, I talked to sforshee that there is (some) plan for a common library to talk to powerd, but it's not on the roadmap
<Saviq>  mterry, so we need to hack something up :/
<pete-woods> does anyone know what the plan is with regards to wiping the root partition on device flash? at the moment this is killing everything in /var/lib? is there somewhere more permanent that I should be putting things?
<Saviq> <-- mterry has quit (Ping timeout: 248 seconds)
<Saviq> <Saviq> doesn't look like you will ;P
<mterry> My internet doesn't appear to be this bad...
<Saviq> pete-woods, with the system-image flashing, it won't anymroe
<Saviq> anymore
<Saviq> pete-woods, or at least you won't need to flash
<pete-woods> Saviq: is there somewhere I can read about that? so as not to ask you a serious of dumb questions
<pete-woods> *series
<Saviq> pete-woods, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades/
<dednick> tedg: ping
<Saviq> pete-woods, lool would be your PoC for that while stgraber is away
<tedg> pete-woods, You should talk to stgrabber there
<tedg> dednick, howdy
<pete-woods> Saviq: basically the question is really, should I be stuffing data in another location than /var/lib, but it sounds like someone else has fixed the issue for me (which is always good)
<Saviq> pete-woods, yeah, I think /var/lib is right
<dednick> tedg: hi. ok, so i think i've found the code in unitymenumodel (at least) which is things up. it looks like the "action type" and "action state type" have to match to be deemed "activatable".
<pete-woods> Saviq: awesome, thanks!
<dednick> *which is screwing things up
<dednick> tedg: at least it's screwing it up for me because the network indicator root item has a action type, but no action state.
<tedg> dednick, Hmm, is that a Unity menu model thing or a handling thing?
<Saviq> mterry, want me to email?
<dednick> tedg: its a gmenumodel handling thing. inbetween backend and unitymenumodel
<dednick> tedg: so the item doesnt have a target type, but has a state type.
<dednick> which unitymenumodel feels is bad.
<dednick> larsu: ^ when you're about.
<didrocks> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/revision/577 and (running the stack)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/146390382/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.unity-mir_0.1-0%2B201308011415~24~saucy1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ;(
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^
<Saviq> didrocks, awesome :)
<dednick> tedg: was your problem that you needed to set a target type? or a state type?
<dednick> tedg: i'm confusing myself again i think
<Saviq> kgunn, olli_, asac, unity8 is getting released into distro right now
<tedg> dednick, I had to set the target type
<olli_> Saviq, coolio
<didrocks> not "now", NOW! :)
<olli_> Saviq, which string did you go with?
<mterry> Saviq, heh, let's try one more time
<olli_> lol
<Saviq> mterry, you've got @
<Saviq> olli_, "EARLY ALPHA\nNOT READY FOR USE"
<Saviq> olli_, JohnLea's recommendation
<olli_> Saviq, neato
<olli_> thx
<kgunn> olli_: Saviq ...i still prefer "hold my beer...watch this"
<mterry> Saviq, I see
<mterry> Saviq, does SysPowerStateChange need implementing on Ubuntu or do we need unity8-side listening for it?  (or both)
<olli_> kgunn, :)
<olli_> kgunn, https://www.facebook.com/HoldMyBeerMemes?ref=stream
<Saviq> mterry, we just need unity8 to listen for it
<Saviq> mterry, it's there in powerd
<PedroGomes> Hey guys. When are you going to introduce a decent multiple screen support? I'm tired of this bugs that come since 12.04
<Saviq> PedroGomes, did you file reports for those bugs?
<PedroGomes> Saviq: AFAIK, one of them is widely known, the one where you take one of the screens and you windows go to random places.
<PedroGomes> Saviq: I know that is better now, but even so there is no logic in the after location
<Saviq> PedroGomes, if there's a bug filed, there's a better chance of getting it fixed
<Saviq> PedroGomes, "widely known" is not really useful
<PedroGomes> Saviq: widely known as the one of the guys here some months back that this was know
<PedroGomes> Saviq: s/that this/ said that this/
<PedroGomes> s/know/known
<Saviq> PedroGomes, did you look for the bug report?
<seb128> mterry, hey
<Saviq> seb128, mterry has huge IRC issues today
<seb128> Saviq, oh, I saw that you tried to talk to you as well
<seb128> Saviq, maybe he just doesn't like you and pretended having IRC issue to avoid having to reply :p
<seb128> mterry, talk to me! :p
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, it's almost a week here already, people start talking to themselves
<seb128> Saviq, thanks ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, nothing to point fingers about!
<PedroGomes> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/763148
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 763148 in Compiz Core "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes open windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Fix committed]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what?
<PedroGomes> Saviq: do you care to translate this to me? I see fix released/commited
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mir broke unity-mir?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/trunk/revision/906
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, want me to have a look?
<Saviq> PedroGomes, this bug is fixed, looks like it got reintroduced, or there's actually a different bug
<bregma> PedroGomes, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Saviq> PedroGomes, if there isn't a newer / open one, file one with `apport-bug` ideally
<PedroGomes> 13.04
<Saviq> didrocks, ugh, we need unity-api to get into distro, too
<Saviq> didrocks, will it get released with the whole stack or?
<didrocks> Saviq: wholeeeeeee stack of course! :)
<didrocks> unity8, unity-notifications and unity-api
<Saviq> didrocks, ok good, didn't know whether the target thing is per-stack or per-source
<didrocks> Saviq: I have still enough coffee in my brain to have thought about it :)
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks ;)
<didrocks> yw!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what'd you have to interrupt for looking into it?
<mterry> seb128, hi
<mterry> seb128, that one was mostly just me grabbing a drink while autopilot ran :)
<olli_> Saviq, when will I be able to apt-get it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well i'm doing some work on the LVWPH to support the expanding shell categories
<olli_> minutes, hours, tomorrow
<Saviq> olli_, hours
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but almost done
<seb128> mterry, hey
<olli_> Saviq, coolio
<seb128> mterry, you are the greeter man right? ;-)
<Saviq> olli_, not even
<olli_> k, thx
<seb128> mterry, greeter/lock screen
<seb128> mterry, I'm trying to figure out if the options listed on that panel are supported, and if they are, through what config/interface:
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityAndPrivacySettings?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-security-privacy.png
<seb128> mterry, e.G the "when locked allow: launcher/camera/notepad", "stats on welcome screen", "messages on welcome screen"
<mterry> seb128, Yup, greeter guy
<seb128> mterry, can you reply to the questions then? ;-)
<Saviq> olli_, indicators-client-autopilot is obsolete - it's built into unity8-autopilot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lp:platform-api/mir seems to be broken too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with the events refactor in mir
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i'll start updating the phone for unity-mir development again
<tsdgeos> and have a look tomorrow morning
<tsdgeos> since it's not going to finish that fast :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the LVWPH sectionHeaders now know to which index they belong with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_sectionHeaderIndex/+merge/178099
<tsdgeos> so i can map sectionHeader -> index without having to depend on the section name to be unique
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<tsdgeos> the best thing is that it's not much code
<larsu> dednick: there's no such thing as an "action type"
<larsu> dednick: an action can have state (which is typed), and when you activate an action, you can pass a parameter (which is also typed)
<larsu> dednick: the two do *not* need to match. In fact, they often don't
<larsu> dednick: the problem you're hitting is probably that the menu item's "target" (which is passed as parameter when activating the action) does not match the actions parameter type
<larsu> dednick: unitymenumodel doesn't know what to do in that case, so it reports the menu item as not activatable
<Saviq> olli_, you can install from ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build already
<Saviq> olli_, it's building for armhf still
<dednick> tedg: ^ so you needed to set the menu items target type to match the action parameter type?
<tedg> larsu, But we're talking about for switch items.  Which seems they shouldn't have a target at all.  Just a state of type b.
<tedg> I think that the switch item is trying to use the target type for the state.
<dednick> tedg: but then shouldnt the action parameter also be empty? and you set the state?
<tedg> (perhaps others, but that one in particular)
<tedg> dednick, Correct, and if I set the target type to null (unset) the UI doesn't seem to lookup the state.
<tedg> If I set the target type to 'b' then it's happy.
<larsu> tedg: right, you have two options:
<larsu> (a) set parameter_type to NULL on the action
<dednick> tedg: probably because the x-canonical-type isnt set
<larsu> (b) set the right target
<tedg> larsu, What do check boxes do, I think that the switches should match check items.
<larsu> for a switch menu item, I'd not set a target
<larsu> cause activating that item should simply toggle the switch
<larsu> which in turn toggles the action state
<larsu> tedg: check boxes work the way I just described (no parameter, activate toggles)
<tedg> larsu, dednick, Also (tangent) I added two proposed props to the root item.  Thoughts?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemComponents
<tedg> larsu, I think that the problem dednick is having is that something is checking that target type, and if it doesn't match the state, is getting confused.
<tedg> Do we have any item types that need a target?
 * tedg thinks no
<tedg> This might make the whole thing clearer if we just said code that used it was wrong (for now) :-)
<dednick> tedg: i think the way unity8 currently gets around the switch is with setting the target=NULL, and it works because the menu is typed with "com.canonical.indicator.switch" which assumes a state.
<larsu> tedg: I like the "icons" property, but it should be av, not ay (g_icon_serialize may return any kind of variant)
<tedg> larsu, Ah, okay, I wasn't sure what the type was there.
<larsu> tedg: I don't understand the pre-label one, isn't that the same semantics as a normal label?
<tedg> larsu, So then icon should be 'v' as well?
<tedg> larsu, No the normal label goes after the icon.
<larsu> tedg: yes
<dednick> tedg: i think the chewie network needed a target
<larsu> tedg: ah! I misread it's for the "other" side. Sounds good to me
<larsu> tedg: thanks for documenting it
<tedg> dednick, Hmm, I wonder why.  We don't anymore :-)
<tedg> dednick, Should we have a new type?
<dednick> tedg: my problem - ACTION ADDED :indicator.network-status  , action_target:(nil), parameter_type:0x269b370
<larsu> sounds like dednick has the right idea :)  /me needs to go, bl
<larsu> bbl
<tedg> dednick, That sounds right, why is that a problem?
<dednick> because it doesnt fetch an action state for that condition.
<dednick> tedg: why is the root item action parameter type set? we're never going to activate it are we?
<dednick> tedg: shouldnt it just have a action state for the connection state info?
<dednick> tedg: re root item proposal - do we need labels on both sides?
<tedg> dednick, It should still get the state even if the target is null.  They're independent.
<tedg> dednick, The type is just so we can extend it later, but sure, on the root item the type isn't that important.
<tedg> dednick, Yes, we need the label on one side for power and the other for network.
<dednick> tedg: target being null isnt the issue, it's that the target does not match the actions parameter type
<tedg> dednick, And that's fine, as they're independent.  The state and the target shouldn't effect each other.
<dednick> tedg: but i guess maybe it should get it anyway
<dednick> larsu: ^ should set state even if not activatable?
<dednick> tedg: but anyway, if we extend, we can change both? i dont think it makes sense that they dont match.
<dednick> tedg: since you cant activate if they're not anyway.
<tedg> dednick, What do you mean by both?
<dednick> target and action parameter type
<tedg> Yes, they could not match.
<Saviq> mzanetti_,
<Saviq> +            print("fpppppppppppppppppppppppp1")
<Saviq>              checkRightEdgeDragWithNoRunningApps();
<Saviq>  
<Saviq> +            print("fpppppppppppppppppppppppp2")
<Saviq>              dragLauncherIntoView();
<Saviq>  
<Saviq> +            print("fpppppppppppppppppppppppp3")
<Saviq>  ;)
<Saviq> +            print("baaaaaaaaaaaar1")
<Saviq> +            print("trying to find child \"launcher\" from shell")
<Saviq>              var launcherPanel = findChild(shell, "launcherPanel");
<Saviq> +            print("baaaaaaaaaaaar2")
<Saviq>              verify(launcherPanel.x = - launcherPanel.width);
<Saviq> +            print("baaaaaaaaaaaar3")
<Saviq>              swipeFromLeftEdge();
<Saviq> +            print("baaaaaaaaaaaar4")
<Saviq>              tryCompare(launcherPanel, "x", 0);
<Saviq> +            print("baaaaaaaaaaaar5")
<mzanetti_> Saviq: already removed
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti_, ;)
<mzanetti_> the art of debugging
<mzanetti_> :D
<mzanetti_> Saviq: I think this commit fixes the few "Job killed after 60 mins" we've seen lately
<mzanetti_> Saviq: it speads up searching Shell.qml to no-time while searching the whole tree took multiple seconds here and with the invisible childs enabled it wouldn't finish any more
<Saviq> mzanetti_, cool
<mzanetti_> Saviq: when you have a minute, please respond on my comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/notification-autopilot-tests-dbus/+merge/177780
<dednick> tedg: ping
<tedg> Howdy dednick
<dednick> tedg: hi again :) just a quick question. the root item uses (sssb) type. will that be updated to a{sv} ? or it is to stay?
<dednick> tedg: talking network indicator
<tedg> dednick, I think many of the indicators have already gone to a{sv}, network will join.
<tedg> Not sure how many are still using sssb
<tedg> I'd consider that deprecated, but not forgotten.
<dednick> tedg: cool. thanks. i think only session and network remain.
<tedg> Hmm, charles, do you have session open?  ^
<tedg> We could perhaps exterminate.
<dednick> tedg: yeah, i have support for it. but the icons are strings instead of serialised data, so need to update
<charles> tedg, session is still using sssb
<charles> imo all of them should be using a{sv}
<dednick> tfb i'll leave in the support.
<tedg> charles, I remembered you had a couple session things on your TODO.  When you have it open, do you want to move it over?
<tedg> That should be a small MR :-)
<charles> tedg, yes, I'll exterminate it
<tedg> Woot!
<charles> tedg: you think you'll get a small MR out of me?! ha ha hahaha
<tedg> No reformatting or dropping returns!
<tedg> ;-)
 * charles looks for a way to bloat the header action type MR to 100s of lines
<charles> tedg: I'll add "return;" everywhere
<tedg> +1
<charles> at the ends of functions
<charles> at the beginnings of functions
<charles> everywhere
<charles> tedg: if I add the to the beginning of both the code /and/ the tests, there won't be any regressions either
<tedg> I need to get a better way to show exits from functions in VIM.  I like the return because there's a big yellow marker there.
<tedg> Perhaps some marker that is universal to no matter how you exit.
<tedg> Wow, need a gtk_box.  I haven't done GTK in so long.
<tedg> Wait, grid.
<tedg> :-)
<bschaefer> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> bschaefer: ping!
<sil2100> bschaefer: hi!
<sil2100> bschaefer: sorry it took so long, but I have a massacre with the new flat
<sil2100> bschaefer: any luck with the new ibus?
<bschaefer> sil2100, yeah, I was hoping to get someone to restart the daily build stuff to test it!
<bschaefer> and now worries!
<bschaefer> no*
<bschaefer> sil2100, as I've pushed in a change to remove the gconf stuff we have in the ap tests, which should get around that error, but I wasn't able to reproduce on my machine
<bschaefer> sil2100, well restart the AP tests for the daily build
<sil2100> Doing!
<sil2100> bschaefer: stack restarted
<bschaefer> sil2100, awesome thanks!
 * bschaefer hates not being able to reproduce errors on his machine
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-02
<ggabriel96> hey guys
<ggabriel96> i got a problem here
<ggabriel96> after running steam on big picture mode, now there are 2 steams on the launcher
<ggabriel96> as if i was running 2 steam clients
<ggabriel96> but im actually running only 1, ofc, and there is only the main window open
<ggabriel96> i went to #ubuntu-steam and they said it was a unity bug
<ggabriel96> look: http://oi43.tinypic.com/2wpulj6.jpg
<ggabriel96> do u guys know how i can fix this?
<ggabriel96> well, i gotta go. later on i come back to ask for help
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! unity8 FTBFS on armhf, it seems it had problems finding libunity-core, but I see all is ok
<sil2100> Saviq: so re-running the build
<veebers> MacSlow: ping
<didrocks> sil2100: arch mistmatch I guess
<sil2100> didrocks: yep, it's builtind now so I re-run the stack
<didrocks> greatness!
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  I filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lucene++/+bug/1207584 about the lucene++ bug I mentioned last night
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1207584 in lucene++ (Ubuntu) "lucene++ is built using the custom allocator configuration" [Undecided,New]
<jamesh> sil2100: since then, I built some test packages with that change and was able to successfully build the media scanner
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the fidnChild landing failed :-/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ;(
<tsdgeos> want to have a look at why? or reapprove?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... the CI job passed and its exactly the same issue I've seen yesterday with trunk
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its not this MR's fault, but I actually hoped it would improve things
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> let's reapprove then
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what happens is that the MIR vm is so disk IO intensive that swapping in the other VM's basically stalls
<tsdgeos> :/
<mzanetti> (which is still unclear to me how that huge server cannot handle 6 vm's)
<olli__> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> olli__, pong
<mzanetti> MacSlow: howdy
<mzanetti> MacSlow: for what reason do you want to keep all the scenarios?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, size/position (per form-factor) checks would really be nice imo
<mzanetti> MacSlow: whats the difference of the notifications on different form factors?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: afaics they always appear at the same position, with the same size
<MacSlow> mzanetti, position for the most part... and size.. hm... well that's for later to be honest (when snap-decisions can stack up and collapse/expand)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: and that will look different on a phone than on a desktop?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: in any way, then we should only run the snap decision tests on different form factors
<MacSlow> mzanetti, not right now
<mzanetti> MacSlow: we're not in the position to waste jenkins time, really
<MacSlow> mzanetti, to trim down the ap-tests there we can ignore it for the time being
<MacSlow> mzanetti, but at some point that should be tested too
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... right now its always the same. so right now tests should be adjusted for that
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so just the phone case then... updating branch
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok... senario-selection added
<mzanetti> MacSlow: cheers. will re-review in a few
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'm using a string instead of a enum... hope that's the Python-way to do it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I've no clue... did you google for "python enums"?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it's a Python 3.4 feature... and I don't think we can/should make our tests depend on that just for proper enums
<mzanetti> probably not...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, all examples I've seen do some odd function-calls
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I like the simple and straight-forward way with the strings
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no, we don't want some hacks just for this...
<mzanetti> dednick: hey... I've been able to reproduce that battery draining bug
<mzanetti> dednick: indeed, once the network indicator flickers because of a backend crash (which happens most of the times when you add a new network) and then unity starts spinning the CPU
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. that's not good
<mzanetti> indeed :D
<mzanetti> dednick: unfortunately its not reproducable by killing chewie-network-menu-server
<mzanetti> dednick: it only happens when it crashes on its own
<mzanetti> dednick: but that happens quite often, at least here
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, i think it crashes when you connect/disconnect a bit.
<mzanetti> yep
<dednick> mzanetti: i'll take a look at it today
<mzanetti> dednick: awesome. You would make me very happy with fixing this
<Cimi> dednick, could you give me a hand importing the plugin in my app?
<dednick> Cimi: sure. which part do you need to import?
<Cimi> dednick, well, you wrote it so you probably know better :)
<Cimi> dednick, I need wifi, location, username, language
<Cimi> dednick, I believe you only have wifi and maybe location?
<Cimi> actually only wifi more likely
<dednick> Cimi: yeah, only network
<Cimi> but does it really still make sense to do it?
<dednick> Cimi: you're going to need to import the IndicatorManager.
<Cimi> sounds better to use just use system settings
<dednick> Cimi: actually, probably just the IndicatorsModel.
<dednick> Cimi: what system settings?
<davmor2> Hey guys on Saucy the photos scope says There are no photos currently available on this computer, there are about 600-800 in Pictures, is there anything that should trigger this, is it a known issue, is there anything I can do to debug it?
<Cimi> dednick, the app
<dednick> Cimi: you need to import everything that has a welcome profile right?
<Cimi> dednick, yes
<Cimi> dednick, the wizard needs to set those things
<Cimi> dednick, I can write my own plugins
<Cimi> dednick, or set through another plugin
<dednick> Cimi: set what things?
<Cimi> dednick, location
<Cimi> dednick, username
<Cimi> dednick, wireless
<Cimi> dednick, language
<dednick> Cimi: i'm not sure indicators is what you want. it's probably more related to the system settings.
<Cimi> dednick, totally
<dednick> Cimi: in which case you dont want to import my plugin.
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> dednick, but I don't understand what seb128 told me
<dednick> Cimi: which channel and when?
<seb128> what did I say?
<seb128> dednick, I probably said that we want to re-use the indicator backends through unitymenumodel for e.g the list of wifi
<seb128> dednick, export a wizard profile from the indicator and load it through unitymenumodel
<seb128> dednick, does that make sense?
<Cimi> seb128, but how about the language etc?
<dednick> seb128: yeah, that's what you're doing for the settings right? (default-plugin)
<seb128> dednick, yes
<Cimi> seb128, to me makes more sense that code will be shared between the two
<Cimi> seb128, a settings library
<seb128> Cimi, well, those need to be refactored/put in a shared location (or just import the SystemSettings plugin)
<Cimi> seb128, 3 actually
<Cimi> we should have a settings library
<dednick> seb128:i think the system settings should be inbetween the welcom and indicators.
<Cimi> used by indicators, setting app
<Cimi> and maybe others
<seb128> yeah, that would made sense, at least for settings/wizard
<seb128> indicators just go through their own backend and unitymenumodel
<seb128> I don't think they need to import anything from us
<dednick> seb128, Cimi: we need to discus the common components between indicators and settings at some point. At the moment we have multiple implementations of the menu items.
<dednick> seb128, Cimi: and i think we should be using the same to keep the look-and-feel.
<seb128> dednick, do we have several ones?
<seb128> dednick, where are the different versions?
<dednick> seb128: there are some in unity8/indicators, and others in ubuntu-settings-components and i believe there are others in the system settings as well ?
<seb128> dednick, we don't have the system settings one done yet, mardy is looking at it
<seb128> dednick, but yeah, we should only have a one implementation
<dednick> seb128: right. and i dont think ubuntu-settings-componentsw is in play yet either.
<seb128> dednick, I though that the stuff you are working on was going to give us a "turn that menumodel in a qml UI" that we can reuse
<dednick> seb128: "turn that menumodel in a qml UI" can you re-phrase?
<dednick> seb128: but yeah, the menumodel sourced ui should be re-usable. it's all just in unity/indicators for the time being.
<seb128> dednick, hum, my understanding was that we have "indicator-service builds a gmenumodel description of the menu layout -> dbus -> unitymenumodel -> qt representation of the menu"
<dednick> seb128: correct
<seb128> dednick, e.g "unitymenumodel is turning a gmenumodel description into a qt UI" right?
<seb128> which seems exactly what we need in the wizard and settings for some of the stuff as well
<dednick> seb128: no, unitymenumodel is still just a model, but it represents the layout for the qt ui
<dednick> the indicator page in unity8 takes the unitymenumodel and constructs the appropriate UI
<seb128> ok
<seb128> is there anything specific to the indicators in that "indicator page in unity8" ?
<seb128> or can we just make that a shared "turn a model into an UI" component
<seb128> and re-use it as it is for e.g settings?
<tsdgeos> oh lol
<dednick> seb128: it's separate.
<tsdgeos> we have a
<tsdgeos> ryCompare(gridLoader, "status", Loader.Ready, "Loader couldn't load " + data.component);
<tsdgeos> 4th parameter is "timeout"
<tsdgeos> :D
<seb128> dednick, well anyway I think we all agree, having a shared implementation used by indicators/settings/wizard would be nice, so we have consistent UIs (and less custom code/copies)
<dednick> seb128: ie, it can be shared for settings.
<seb128> great, let's do that then ;-)
<seb128> mardy, ^ are you following?
<tsdgeos> javascript is nice :D
<tsdgeos> you can do
<tsdgeos> "Loader couldn't load Video/VideosFilterGrid.qml" < 0
<tsdgeos> and it's false
<dednick> seb128, Cimi, mardy: it should maybe be moved to ubuntu-settings-components
<mardy> seb128: yep
<mzanetti> mardy: unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call fails here
<mzanetti> mardy: sorry... was for MacSlow ^^
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hm...
<Cimi> Saviq, a name for the welcome wizard in lp
<Cimi> Saviq, choose between ubuntu-welcome-wizard or meet-ubuntu
<mzanetti> MacSlow: seems the notification is click-through. it opens the phone app when clicking on reject
<MacSlow> mzanetti, doh... I need the notify-plugin in xhcat when running the ap-tests...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, got to re-run it again...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, only one of the 10 notification tests failed, because the phone-shell didn't start
<MacSlow> mzanetti, running each individually they all pass
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I see 2 issues here: the click on "decline" launches the phone app which is behind the button
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no... I've been wrong
<mzanetti> MacSlow: that works, but the click on the second button is too fast (the notification is not fully expanded yet)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: that's what launches the phone app and also makes the test fail because the second button is not clicked any more
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that's working fine here ... passing every time
<mzanetti> MacSlow: so the removal of the sleep makes it fail here. you need to adjust the assert to wait for the button to be shown
<mzanetti> MacSlow: buy a faster PC and it'll start failing :D
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'm using an Eventually() there already
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I can add a time.sleep(1) there again
<mzanetti> MacSlow: no sleeps
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I wonder if it fails on jenkins
<mzanetti> MacSlow: they will fail at some point for sure
<MacSlow> mzanetti, speaking off... *sigh³*
 * MacSlow goes and looks for something to kill 
<MacSlow> mzanetti, could you pull again and see if test_sd_incoming_call() still fails for you?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: nope. still failing
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I'd rather go for opacity = 1 instead of visible true
<mzanetti> MacSlow: as when opacity is 0.0000000001, visible is already true, but you want to wait until its fully opaque
<MacSlow> mzanetti, the buttons don't fade but slide in... actually the are just revealed by animating the height of the notification (using clipping)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: even if clipped visible is still true
<MacSlow> mzanetti, sure... I'm looking for another condition to assert instead
<tsdgeos> guys, easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixTryCompareCall/+merge/178260
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: how come this test succeeded so far?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm guessing it just doesn't need the tryCompare
<tsdgeos> i.e. it's basically doing  compare
<mzanetti> probably
<mzanetti> approved
<tsdgeos> since "string" in timeout basically gets converted to 0
<tsdgeos> well it doesn't get converted
<tsdgeos> but acts like if it was a 0
<mzanetti> yay for mixing a typeless engine with a typed language :D
<MacSlow> ich hab der "Behavior on implicitHeight" einen objectName gebeben...
<MacSlow>     Behavior on implicitHeight {
<MacSlow>         id: heightBehavior
<MacSlow>         objectName: "heightBehavior"
<MacSlow>         enabled: false
<MacSlow>         UbuntuNumberAnimation {
<MacSlow>             duration: UbuntuAnimation.SnapDuration
<MacSlow>         }
<MacSlow>     }
<MacSlow> und im Test dann folgedes hinzugefugt...
<MacSlow>         self.assertThat(
<MacSlow>             notification.select_single(objectName="heightBehavior").animation.running,
<MacSlow>             Eventually(Equals(False))
<MacSlow>         )
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well, it's typed, just loosely typed :D
<MacSlow> Aber für "notification.select_single(objectName="heightBehavior").animation.running" bekomme ich den Fehler "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'animation'"
<MacSlow> sorry... never mind.. that wsa meant for mzanetti :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah... same issue as I fixed for qmltests yesterday
<mzanetti> MacSlow: animations are non-visible items which are threated differently in the object hierarchy
<mzanetti> lemme check if I can patch autopilot-qt to support it too
<sil2100> jamesh: thanks! I'll look at it, assign me and fix - I already have all the package bits, but last test build I did failed because of other changes I wanted in
<sil2100> jamesh: at least now we won't have to be afraid we won't make it in time for FF
<sil2100> ;)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, this one fails like every third run: ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection.testCreationDeletion
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is this another one that will get more stable with qt5?
<mzanetti> 5.1 that is
<tsdgeos> don't remember about it when i tried on the jenkins machines tbh
 * tsdgeos reads the code
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> lol that does nothing :D
<tsdgeos> just the initial setup
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> every single test goes through that code
<tsdgeos> it's weird this is the only one failing
<tsdgeos> but yes we need to move asap
<tsdgeos> and convince those that want to stick with 5.0
<tsdgeos> noOoOoOoOo
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: why would anyone want to stick with 5.0?
<didrocks> mterry: hey!
<mterry> didrocks, hi!
<didrocks> mterry: small question, is there any way for testing purpose to tell to the greeter "please don't show up"
<didrocks> (on touch, of course)
<mterry> didrocks, yeah, let me get back to you after testing my proposal
<didrocks> mterry: thanks, keep me posted please ;)
<mterry> didrocks, edit /usr/share/unity8/Shell.qml
<mterry> didrocks, find the "Greeter {" section
<didrocks> mterry: I'm starting to be disappointed :p
<mterry> didrocks, edit shown: true to shown: false
<didrocks> mterry: would that be stable?
<didrocks> I think we'll try to implement that as a gsettings key?
<mterry> didrocks, no...  long term probably just using the autologin key of lightdm
<didrocks> mterry: I can help implementing it if you wish
<didrocks> (we'll use the hack for now for daily release testing)
<mterry> didrocks, why, what's wrong with the greeter?
<didrocks> just want to ensure that it's ported once we get the greeter being separated
<didrocks> mterry: oh, just if we want to run the app autopilot tests
<didrocks> we need to have access to the session
<didrocks> so better to not having any greeter blocking us :)
<mterry> didrocks, you can't just swipe the greeter to remove it?
<didrocks> mterry: jibel did a script for that
<didrocks> but it seems the inputs are not always plugged in, and so, it's racy
<didrocks> would be better to be able to start the phone in a developper mode without greeter
<jibel> mterry, that's what I do, but it doesn't always work, like if the greeter is not receiving the drag event
<didrocks> like what we do for desktop daily release, with autologin
<didrocks> mterry: thanks a lot man ;)
<jibel> mterry, works like a charm, thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, your call
<sil2100> Saviq: back home already?
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, no, in LPL, waiting for the flight back
<xkiz> is it possible to move Unity's Launcher Bar, or Dock to the bottom of the screen, on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<tsdgeos> no
<jbicha> hi, could https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity/adjust-to-ubiquity-desktop-rename/+merge/178152 be reviewed?
<jbicha> I don't know if you want to do another Unity upload today for that but at least we know Unity is buildable :)
<bregma> jbicha, we'll get to the review eventually, most of the Unity team is not around right now
<mzanetti> mterry: ping
<mterry> mzanetti, hello
<mzanetti> mterry: I've approved this one https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/lockscreen-autopilot/+merge/177225
<mzanetti> mterry: however, autolanding failed 3 times because of a hud test
<mterry> mzanetti, I just updated that
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mterry> mzanetti, I actually made a code change to fix that hud test though, so you may want to just quickly re-review
<mzanetti> I will
<mterry> mzanetti, not sure why that test suddenly decided to blow up because of it.  The code change should have blown up things before...
<mzanetti> mterry: and another one: Saviq said I could/should help you running the camera in the greeter somehow
<mterry> I mean, the reason for the code change
<mzanetti> mterry: is that still valid?
<mterry> mzanetti, OK.  I hadn't started worrying too much about camera yet, but that's still needed, yeah
<mzanetti> mterry: whats the plan there? embed it into the greeter process?
<mterry> mzanetti, currently, yeah
<mzanetti> mterry: interesting... ok. I'll give it a quick shot to check if there's trouble upcoming or not
<mterry> mzanetti, there is a slight chance we will merge u-s-c and the greeter
<mterry> mzanetti, but if not, we will run the camera app as a qml plugin
<mzanetti> u-s-c?
<mterry> mzanetti, unity-system-compositor
<mzanetti> ah
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-software-center !
<mzanetti> haha
<tsdgeos> stop creating names with the same letters :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry phone is prio
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry camera is good to have
<mzanetti> right
<Saviq> but not something that should push other tasks
<mzanetti> well, I guess finding the way to embedding is the job... which app it is shouldn't matter too
<mzanetti> much
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure... but launcher is a bit stalled and PIN entry is mostly done
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, why I'm saying it's fine to work on putting phone in greeter and leave camera for later
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: err... just thinking about this... how would that work? Do we want to allow people to make phone calls even though the device is locked?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the main usecase is incoming call
<Saviq> mzanetti, and emergency
<mzanetti> ok... yeah. boiko just told me... was a bit worried :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, it needs to "know" and limit itself
<sil2100> jamesh: hi!
<sil2100> jamesh: you still around?
<sil2100> jamesh: I think I'm getting an error during build I think in lucene++
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmmmm
<tsdgeos> reading https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/888/consoleFull i wonder if the
<tsdgeos> QWARN  : ListViewWithPageHeaderTestSection::testCreationDeletion() QXcbConnection: XCB error: 148 (Unknown), sequence: 148, resource id: 0, major code: 140 (Unknown), minor code: 20
<tsdgeos> has anything to do with the subsequent error
<mzanetti> o_O
<mzanetti> this is the bad one, yes
<tsdgeos> and where those come from
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... the workaround seems to fail :/ You should see this error when the job starts qmlscene in the beginning... but its not showing up there, instead blocking the test later on
<tsdgeos> :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok. I increased the time the qmlscene app runs and added some openGL instructions in the hope it will always trigger the bug
<tsdgeos> x-finders
<tsdgeos> x-fingers
<mzanetti> ?
 * tsdgeos crosses his fingers
<tsdgeos> good luck
<tsdgeos> and sfutt
<tsdgeos> stuff
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> I thought you mean something related to X11
<tsdgeos> :D
<mzanetti> some tool that would trigger this for sure or the like
<tsdgeos> ped x-ing
<tsdgeos> this one has always made me laugh
 * mzanetti has no clue what tsdgeos is talking about
<tsdgeos> it's a sign you find a lot in the USA
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> really?
<tsdgeos> took me a while to understand what it meant
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mzanetti> shorted like this?
<tsdgeos> yep
<mzanetti> this is so crazy... I bet less than half of the population understands it
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> it was funny since english is a pretty "compact" language
<NikTh> Eventually, what will (in GOD) happens with unity version in 14.04 LTS ? Will you ship 14.04 with Full Mir and Unity 8, or full mir and unity 7 ? Of course I refer to Desktop.
<sil2100> jamesh:
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> jamesh: are you here?
<bregma> NikTh, 14.04 is a long way off; there is opportunity for community discussion on this at several vUDS between now and feature freeze for 14.04
<mzanetti> dednick: I've assigned you the CPU spinning bug
<jamesh> sil2100: hi
<jamesh> what's the problem?
<NikTh> bregma:  According to Olli → http://www.olli-ries.com/i-have-to-try-this/ , will not gonna make it. I've heard ( read ) lot of times that 14.04 will be released with Unity 8 and Mir.. but now.. hmm..
<bregma> NikTh, it's the community that ultimately decides, and the time for that decision has not yet come...  Unity 8 and Mir will be available for 14.04 but it's still early days for committing to what the default desktop will be
<sil2100> jamesh: hi! It seems that when building with -DENABLE_STANDARD_ALLOCATOR:BOOL=ON I get some unresolved symbols
<sil2100> I mean, like a lot
<jamesh> sil2100: oh?  It built without issue for me.
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> jamesh: you only added this one flag to configure?
<jamesh> sil2100: I replaced the two occurences of -DLPP_USE_ALLOCATOR:BOOL=OFF in debian/rules with -DENABLE_STANDARD_ALLOCATOR:BOOL=ON
<sil2100> hmmmm
<jamesh> sil2100: do you have a build log?  I can't guarantee I'll be able to understand the error, but it might help
<sil2100> jamesh: sadly I think I overwrote it with a build without that flag
<dednick> hm. valgrinding unity8 is a bit slow :(
<sil2100> jamesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940571/
<sil2100> jamesh: here's the log from the error
<dednick> mzanetti: i have been unable to find out where network indicator is going wrong as of yet. although issue seems to occur in the indicators-client as well.
<jamesh> sil2100: I'm not really sure what the problem is then.  It sounds like it got all the way through to building the tests though, so perhaps the error is in how it links one of the libraries
<jamesh> sil2100: it's a bit late here, so I don't really have time to investigate it tonight
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-03
<Twenty-three> hi guys, a recent kernel update left me with a black screen upon booting, i tried to fix this through many appraoches but what worked was selecting a different kernel in GRUB. Now resolution is good and all but I don't get to see unity, only the desktop icons, i'm not sure how to reset unity, any clues?
<fajung> is there any way to prevent the Unity's Dash to display the last search that I did? http://s21.postimg.org/a3a45kilj/unity_Search.png
<fajung> I'm on Ubuntu 12.04
<gotwig> hello
<gotwig> is here the home of unity8 =) ?
<gotwig> any idea about tthe progress on running apps inside unity 8?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-04
<Twenty-three> hi guys, a recent kernel update left me with a black screen upon booting, i tried to fix this through many appraoches but what worked was selecting a different kernel in GRUB. Now resolution is good and all but I don't get to see unity, only the desktop icons, i'm not sure how to reset unity, any clues?
<antithesis> Hello
<antithesis> Is Unity-2D still maintained?
<yggdrasil_> Is Unity-2D still maintained?
<yggdrasil_> cimi desrt eeanm ubuntulog Wellark zequence yggdrasil_
<yggdrasil_> owait, that last one is me
<yggdrasil_> Please answer q
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-28
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so what qt version will have that garbage collector fix? 5.3.2?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yep
<tsdgeos> dandrader: note that we already have a less good but working behaviour
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hey, do you know if there's an eta on the scoeps overview? we'll need to deploy changes to the server, so need at least some sync there
<dandrader> tsdgeos, your patch, I know
<tsdgeos> mhr3: eta as in when it will be ready or when it has to be ready?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, eta on when will it appear in an image
<tsdgeos> mhr3: someone needs to review it
<tsdgeos> at least in my side noone has looked at the code
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> mhr3: the merging of scopes-v3 is out of question?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, still didn't get a silo
<tsdgeos> seems we are traincon'ed or something
<mhr3> probably cause of some other u8 branches
<mhr3> or that
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1349297 in case you're interested
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349297 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Better fix for crash due to wrong objects being garbage collected" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> anyone knows where's Mirv?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑ ?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I've just pushed a fix to the attribute UI to fix the Reference Error on "Art, Summary". make xvfbtestCard successed now.
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! So, many people noticed that on the latest images the power dialog appears a bit too frequently, sometimes not respecting the 3-second hold time
<sil2100> Saviq: davmor2 is filling in a bug for that, and he marked it as a promotion blocker
<sil2100> Saviq: the menu seems to appear sometimes after just unlocking the screen
<sil2100> Saviq: could you have someone looking at that maybe? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, we just talked about this, it's tricky to reproduce though
<Saviq> sil2100, a bug would be nice
<davmor2> Saviq: it'll come I have a few issues to file though I'll ping you with the bug number
<Saviq> davmor2, thanks, we have an idea fortunately
<tsdgeos> paulliu: ok
<mzanetti> anyone up for a simple review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-new-count-emblem/+merge/226998
<mzanetti> elopio: hey, I've prepared everything, please let me know when you're up/ready for the dash-as-app stuff
<tsdgeos> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tsdgeos> tests/qmltests/CMakeFiles/xvfbtestDashContent.dir/build.make:52: recipe for target 'tests/qmltests/CMakeFiles/xvfbtestDashContent' failed
<tsdgeos> not cool
 * tsdgeos does the magic gdb while call to try to get a backtrace
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you think all this stuff is still valid with current qt? www.kdab.com/qml-engine-internals-part-3-binding-types/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: not sure tbh
<tsdgeos> seems on the verge of "is it written with the future v4 code in mind or still using old code"
<tsdgeos> dandrader: thomas irc's frequently we can always ask him
<tsdgeos> not very useful :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7883410/
<tsdgeos> let's see valgrind
<facundobatista> Hola!
<Saviq> o/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what's your opinion on my comment here? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/showSearchOnSearchQueryChange/+merge/228454
<mzanetti> not sure if we even should change it... just noticed it as being a little weird
<mzanetti> maybe changing it would be even worse
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah, back is not really back but hide search
<tsdgeos> agreed it is kind of a bit confusing
<mzanetti> I mean, if you trigger search manually, the back button hiding it seems just fine
<mzanetti> but if the search is triggered automatically, its a bit... huh?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you have mike around can you ask him about it? it = "Search in apps scope, click on store card, end up in the store scope with the saerch already typed in (doesn't work now, i fixed that), problem now is that first back will hide serach and only next back goes back to original scope"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since we discussed "search is a separate scope page"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that'd solve that
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> but it all depends on when you do what
<tsdgeos> i've already a branch to fix the "you end up in a scope with search but you can't see the search"
<tsdgeos> while the other is a bit more of work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, so just ignore the oddity for now
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw added a task for you, pstolowski's favourite: "scope (scope:///) links should activate directly and not allow previews other than in dash overview All category [ui]"
<tsdgeos> not sure i understand whta it means :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whenever we encounter a result with scope:/// uri
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we activagte it on tap and ignore long press (except for All in overview)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> do we have an example of where that is happening and should not?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, one example, although for preview case only is 'Ubuntu store' result in Apps
<mhr3> tsdgeos, remove the if (scope.id == "clickscope") hack and it will be everywhere :)
<pstolowski> :D
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah yeah, not so simple ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did we ever try longpress for preview in the overview anyway?
<mhr3> i did
<tsdgeos> it work-ish
<tsdgeos> shows things
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3> doesn't work in favourites
<mhr3> but that's by design iirc
<tsdgeos> yeah i think i have code to ignore it
<tsdgeos> paulliu: remove this "// TODO: we should get num of attributes from components" ?
<cimi> http://www.moosoinc.com/Cimi-X8-Quad-Core-15GHz-Android-Tablet-Pad-PC-WIFI-16GB-_p_61.html
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok
<Saviq> paulliu, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-keyevent.html#isAutoRepeat-prop
<Saviq> paulliu, bug #1349416
<ubot5> bug 1349416 in QtMir "event.isAutoRepeat is always false" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349416
<Saviq> greyback, dandrader ↑
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1349362
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349362 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Powerdown Dialog appear on waking the phone" [High,Confirmed]
<kgunn> davmor2: ^ just to confirm, i heard from others, you can simply press cancel to continue, e.g. it doesn't freeze or become unusable ?
<davmor2> kgunn: yes you can hit cancel, but it is ugly if you are trying to answer a call stop and alarm etc and it pops up which makes it a regression over the last image and user facing :)
<davmor2> kgunn: Saviq asked me to test silo 006 and with that in place I can't reproduce the issue anyway but it could be related if there is an issue in spurious power button signals too
<davmor2> kgunn: also I was told that blockers had to be high or critical, Only reason I marked it high is because you could hit cancel to get out of it, it just isn't pretty
<kgunn> davmor2: ack...i think we should just change policy on blocker/critical...e.g. if its blocking how is it _not_ critical :-P
<davmor2> kgunn: true I guess
<Saviq> paulliu, bug #1349362
<ubot5> bug 1349362 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Powerdown Dialog appear on waking the phone" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349362
<elopio> mzanetti: ping. I'm here. Is there a PPA to get it installed?
<Saviq> elopio, silo 6 probably
<Saviq> elopio, oh no, you mean dash as app?
<Saviq> elopio, https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/phone-right-edge then
<elopio> Saviq: yes, that.
<elopio> thanks.
<mzanetti> elopio: yes, that's the one
<mzanetti> cimi: what emblems were you talking about in the standup?
<cimi> mzanetti, card emblems
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so for forcing the art shape size you want 'if ( scope.id == "clickscope" && categoryId != "store" ) {' or 'if ( scope.id == "clickscope" && categoryId == "bla" || categoryId  == 'lolo' ) {' ?
<mzanetti> cimi: ah, great. Speaking of emblems, mind doing this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-new-count-emblem/+merge/226998
<mzanetti> cimi:  you might even copy code if design matches
<cimi> mzanetti, approfittatore
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the latter
<Saviq> tsdgeos, explicit
<mzanetti> cimi: :P
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> need to find out the two names then .D
<tsdgeos> "predefined" and "local"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds about right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/clickScopeForceArtShapeSize/+merge/228505 for the fixed art shape size
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesomes
 * tsdgeos gets on the scopes preview activate thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, shouldn't the store icons be like that too?
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<Saviq> mhr3, they're full-width
<mhr3> hmm, weird
<Saviq> mhr3, and aspect ratio as defined by the scope
<mhr3> but ok
<Saviq> mhr3, per-design, too
<Saviq> ↑
<Saviq> look, he ran away
<mhr3> typical
<mhr3> :P
<cimi> pete-woods, hey pete, what is the status of the infographics?
<pete-woods> cimi: hi! basically I've done nothing to the libusermetrics codebase in maybe a month or two
<pete-woods> not since I reworked the output API for you
<cimi> pete-woods, did you test the unity branch?
<pete-woods> it could do with a code review (I have a reviewer organised)
<pete-woods> cimi: I did last time you asked, and it worked back then
<pete-woods> cimi: the remaining item seems to be what to do when there's no data
<pete-woods> and who should handle that
<cimi> can you get your branch reviewed soon?
<pete-woods> whichever of us does the "programming", I'd say a designer should make us a pretty svg
<pete-woods> cimi: that's going to happen tomorrow morning
<cimi> cool
<mzanetti> elopio: hey
<elopio> mzanetti: hello
<mzanetti> elopio: I've change the location of the branch to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/228534
<mzanetti> elopio: just to make sure other people can write to it when I'm on vacation
<elopio> mzanetti: ok, thanks. I haven't finished my morning meetings, so I haven't touched it yet.
<elopio> but I'll start soon.
<mzanetti> elopio: cool. I'll be here tomorrow whole day still if you have questions
<elopio> mzanetti: I'll send you an email before EOD.
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> elopio: you can try pinging me in irc too
<mzanetti> whatever is easier for you
<elopio> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw instead of disapprove / reject you could have just resubmitted
<mzanetti> Saviq: does that work for a different source branch too?
 * mzanetti thought that only works different target branches
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, you can change the whole thing
<mzanetti> ok. thanks for the hint. next time
<Saviq> mterry, http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/touch-meta.tar
<Saviq> mterry, ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-29
<elopio> ping mzanetti: if the dash is an app, why can't I launch it with ubuntu-launch-app ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here
<Saviq> elopio, you should be able to
<tsdgeos> Saviq: was wondering if base the scopes activation thing on dash overview or on plain trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, overview
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since it has exceptions for it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: "on top of" or "inside" overview?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on top of please
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please have a think and list any cases where you think just url handling for scope:/// won't cut it?
<Saviq> (in the MP that is)
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: what about line 261 in the diff? is that still wanted? I wasn't unsure
<mzanetti> err. I was unsure :D
 * Saviq looks
<Saviq> mzanetti, 261 is a newline ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ugh, wrong mp
<Saviq> no, still newline :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: 621, sorry
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, nothing like that
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's more
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7893171/
<Saviq> mzanetti, but not necessarily in your MP
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, basically we'll only be changing focus inside the dash if you press BFB or left-swipe
<mzanetti> Saviq: atm we're using different animations when pressing the home button
<mzanetti> Saviq: depending on whether the greeter is locked or not, we animate to home or not
<Saviq> mzanetti, when dash isn't visible, there will be no animation inside it now
<mzanetti> Saviq: ans also, on left edge swipe we reset it to the top, while we don't do on home button press
<mzanetti> so well, I don't really care... can drop the whole communicator thing
<mzanetti> but I'm afraid the url hadler is not in place yet, is it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure it's not
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not saying you should drop it now
<Saviq> mzanetti, as we can't really drop it, we need to replace it with the handler
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I just wanted to have a list of doubts to shoot down ;)
<mzanetti> ok. so I'll find a place to write this down as a list
<Saviq> thanks
<mzanetti> not the MP, that'll vanish once merged
<mzanetti> some doc or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: didn't we patch Qt to read the QT_TESTABILTIY env var?
<Saviq> mzanetti, QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1
<mzanetti> or do I still need to read that manually in main.cc?
<mzanetti> elopio complains it wouldn't work
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scopeActivatePreview/+merge/228624 this should be the activate/preview thing, no?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, the clickscope hack is still needed for applications; also, preview should be called for scope:// uris in scopes scope
<tsdgeos> scopes scope does not exist anymore
<tsdgeos> it's called dash overview
<tsdgeos> and does not go thorugh this route
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so do it for scope:// and application:// ?
<tsdgeos> or both store and click scope return application:// ?
 * tsdgeos checks
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, how do I get this new overview page? I flashed today but it's not there
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's not merged yet
<tsdgeos> but this branch depends on that one
<tsdgeos> so for this branch purposes it is
<tsdgeos> anyway i've brought back the clickscope hack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, clickscope doesn't return urls yet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it does for me :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for all apps?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> not sure
<tsdgeos> for a few i clicked
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically click vs. not click is the important part
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, if (clickscope || scope://) is good
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, lgtm. can we have a silo with this and any dependencies?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: someone needs to review dash_overview :/
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'll try and get a silo with overview and firends
<tsdgeos> but sure it can be silo'ed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does preview in overview work? (and not work for non-scope:/// urls?)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, could you pls updated the commit message, it's entirely correct?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: updated
<tsdgeos> Saviq: autopilot borked again
<tsdgeos> any idea what ahppend?
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2766/console
<Saviq> tsdgeos, humpf!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it didn't return the PID
<Saviq> "unity8 start/running" should have ", process 2467"
<Saviq> or so
<Saviq> (it does here)\
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> seems a pretty constant failure
<Saviq> maybe it was too quick
<tsdgeos> maybe it's a change somehwere?
<Saviq> weeeeirds
<Saviq> like even "start unity8" returns a PID
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll have a look soon
<tsdgeos> oki
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> Cimi: peng!
<Cimi> mzanetti, :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, I had a look at the count emblem
<Cimi> want a reassurance on width: Math.min(root.itemWidth, Math.max(units.gu(2), countLabel.implicitWidth + units.gu(1)))
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> what exactly?
<mzanetti> want a test for it or what?
<Cimi> itemWidth is always more than 2?
<mzanetti> is it? this code wouldn't suggest that
<Cimi> I am wondering if we could have a portrait like ubuntushape
<cwayne> finally got a chance to checkout phone-right-edge ppa -- looks awesome! cant wait to see it in image
<Cimi> in case itemWidth is less than 2gu
<mzanetti> oh..
<mzanetti> now I see your thought
<mzanetti> let me check
<Cimi> this piece of code changed and I was wondering why
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, it didn't change much, I just decreased values from 2 gu's to 1 gu.
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... just checked the code
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes, itemWidth is the size of the whole launcher icon
<mzanetti> Cimi: so yes, that's always larger than 2 gus
<Cimi> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: and if it isn't the launcher is so tiny that we need to shrink those emblems too
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you give me a pointer on how the dash was loading fake scopes for AP tests so far?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it exported QML2_IMPORT_PATH correctly
<mzanetti> Saviq: so that should work just the same with the standalone dash app, right?
<Cimi> mzanetti, label is not centered vertically but that is qml fault
<Cimi> mzanetti, we could use an offset
<Cimi> 1 pixel maybe
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, just need to make sure you launch the standalone dash with the right import path set
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack, thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: http://i.imgur.com/YFYv6De.png
<mzanetti> I think it looks fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, tests/autopilot/unity8/__init__.py
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<mzanetti> the 1 might be a bit off, but for instance the 5 works quite fine, no?
<Cimi> mzanetti, it is at least 1px down
<Saviq> mzanetti, they're all off
<mzanetti> oh, vertically
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> hmm
<Cimi> mzanetti, also I'd remove the border of the ubuntushape
<Cimi> there is like an inset here
<Cimi> doesn't look nice
<Cimi> mzanetti, OK?
<mzanetti> Cimi: http://i.imgur.com/3VZMgXZ.png <- better?
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok for me
<mzanetti> (thats a verticalCenterOffset of -units.dp(.5)
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that ok? ^
<mzanetti> units.dp(1) is too much
<mzanetti> the theory would disagree :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, also now that I see
<Cimi> mzanetti, is there a separator between ubuntu dash button and the rest of launcher?
<Cimi> mzanetti, we can remove it with this orange design
<mzanetti> Cimi: dunno. need to talk to Vesa/Esti
<mzanetti> Cimi: there is a separator, yes
<Cimi> looks unneeded
<Cimi> we can remove it in another branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, in practice it should be a static fraction of font.pixelSize
<mzanetti> Cimi: pushed the above
<Saviq> (static assuming the font won't change that is) ;)
<mzanetti> hmm...
<Saviq> but really we should file a QTBUG
<Saviq> that QML doesn't know about font centerLine or whatnot
<Cimi> mzanetti, // FIXME too
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok with having the units.dp(.5) offset workaround?
<Cimi> with link of qt bug :D
<Cimi> I can open it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, nothing better we can do really
<mzanetti> Cimi: is there a bug already?
<Cimi> writing it
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah ok, cool
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, when you have it, let me know and I'll add the fixme
<Cimi> Saviq, mzanetti https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-40479
<mzanetti> Cimi: thanks. I've pushed the FIXME
<paulliu> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/reboot_140728/+merge/228485
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1NmiM4UCnJgf6IEawmfyTOHRNAA5ZGrqpyrPqPOibwc8/edit?disco=AAAAAKGrPoI
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looks ok to me
<tsdgeos> actually
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wouldn't it just be simpler to have threshold as a number not as a widget
<tsdgeos> so i don't have to go over the list and find it
<tsdgeos> what does it add being part of the list?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
 * Saviq fixes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> don't like the name :D
<mhr3> pete-woods, you probably want to be at least aware of this ^^ ;)
<tsdgeos> what is collapsed-widgets ?
<tsdgeos> i mean doesn't feel very descriptive
<Saviq> tsdgeos, better name welcome, but it's the number of widgets that are visible in a collapsed state
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> (from the top, of course)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need to remerge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/unfocusSearchEntryOnHistoryPick with the prerequisite
<tsdgeos> so 0 means it's jst collapsed totally
<tsdgeos> which is probably an invalid value
<tsdgeos> no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it is, has to be > 1
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> >= 1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we could say 0 default, but wanted to be more invalid ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, don't get anything on unfocusSearch
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7893898/
<tsdgeos> seems as it's already merged
<Saviq> hmm
<tsdgeos> what do you get?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here's the order it was merging in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/197/console
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe we just need to reorder?
<tsdgeos> let me see
<Saviq> it does complain about criss-cross though
<tsdgeos> i guess scopeSearchHintText makes it weird too
<tsdgeos> since it also has pageheaderqml
<tsdgeos> give me a sec
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's see, I kicked it with explicit order, maybe that'll help
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you might want to confirm bug #1313697 ;)
<ubot5> bug 1313697 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Train should try --weave if criss-cross merge is detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313697
 * Saviq must've been annoyed by the issue when I wrote that description :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/catch-no-search-hint/+merge/228288 part of the silo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-005
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it merged fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with forced order
<Saviq> ugh
<Saviq> but then
<Saviq> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/198/console
<Saviq> overview
<tsdgeos> arg
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you're conflicting with yourself so much ;D
<tsdgeos> i know
<tsdgeos> stupid thing
<Saviq> inception
<tsdgeos> i didn't expect us to merge overview with the rest of things at the same time tbh
<tsdgeos> want me to merge all the other branches to dash_overview?
<tsdgeos> and make it be the last one that depends on the rest?
<jgdx> larsu, hey, could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/gsettings-qt/+bug/1349787 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349787 in gsettings-qt "application crashes when using gsettings binding for schema with a{ss} type key" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: merge or not?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think so yeah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but then it'll be quite difficult to review in launchpad
<Saviq> tsdgeos, why, set the prereq?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't set more than one, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but the other ones are depending on one another already?
<tsdgeos> probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you just need to prereq on the last one, no?
<tsdgeos> ok, let's see
<tsdgeos> there's also lp:~aacid/unity8/compile-scopes-v3
<Saviq> unless it actually conflicts with two, then you need to chain them...
<tsdgeos> which you don't really need in the silo if you have dash overview
<tsdgeos> it was supposed to land them before
<Saviq> k, can drop
<tsdgeos> but no worries
<tsdgeos> i'll just merge it too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it's a conflict I'll drop it from the silo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no problem for me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: leave it, i'll merge it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you try again?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you resubmit?
<tsdgeos> push?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> ah not with the prereq
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, please change the prereq
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and you probably want to merge it into scopeActivate (no need to resubmit there)
<tsdgeos> done
<tsdgeos> both
<tsdgeos> let's see if it works
<Saviq> got it
<tsdgeos> gah
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> ah no still on it
<tsdgeos> pfff
<tsdgeos> all fails
<tsdgeos> Saviq: failed at the previous error :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah crap
<Saviq> forgot to force ordering
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll chain scopeSearchHintText  after lp:~aacid/unity8/showSearchOnSearchQueryChange even if it's not really needed
<tsdgeos> and then we have a single chain of things
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be fine now
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos no touchy
<Cimi> hello, my name is Andrea Cimitan and I text conflict
<tsdgeos> Saviq: honestly i feel that all the other small fixes should go in before the dash_overview, makes it for a smaller and easier to control landing
<tsdgeos> but if you prefer all together, all together it is :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might still split it out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Text conflict in qml/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml :|
<tsdgeos> garg
<tsdgeos> i think it's scopeSearchHintText
<Saviq> it is
<tsdgeos> so i'll make scopeSearchHintText depend on showSearchOnSearchQueryChange
<tsdgeos> and then dash_overview on scopeSearchHintText
<tsdgeos> and it's all nice and chained
<Saviq> tsdgeos, easier → just make hint depend on the end no
<Saviq> w
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this way you only need to change one MP
<tsdgeos> got lost
<tsdgeos> make scopeSearchHintText depend on waht?
<tsdgeos>  scopeActivatePreview  ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ok that too
<tsdgeos> but then it's chained after dash_overview forever
<tsdgeos> oh well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, all pushed and resubmited
<tsdgeos> "Silo ready to build packages" :)
<tsdgeos> and gcc default is 4.9 now
<mterry> mzanetti, does the infographic have any logic to change once the day/month changes?
<mzanetti> mterry: I don't think so... I think I reported a bug for that a while back
<mzanetti> mterry: not sure what happened in the meantime though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, merged, building
<Saviq> lunch
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pete-woods|lunch: Saviq: what do you think of "threshold-index" instead of     "collapsed-widgets": 2 ?
<facundobatista> Hola!
<mzanetti> o/
<larsu> jgdx: yeah sure
<seb128> jgdx, hey, I saw you took over bug #1219793
<ubot5> bug 1219793 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[reset] reset launcher configuration" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219793
<seb128> jgdx, did you notice that there are some merge requests up for reset which are waiting for review?
<seb128> jgdx, e.g https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/reset-api/+merge/208661
<seb128> jgdx, you might want to review that/base your work on it
<jgdx> seb128, hey, looking
<seb128> jgdx, it might be slightly orthogonal to the launcher specific case, but would still be nice to get reviewed
<jgdx> seb128, right. Looks nice. It's of course very relevant to the second reset button. Do you know if there's a bug for that?
<jgdx> seb128, cause that would be completely dependant on ^ that branch, as well as implementing the reset function in all plugins?
<seb128> jgdx, bug for what?
<jgdx> seb128, "Reset all system settings"
<seb128> right
<seb128> jgdx, no bug afaik
<seb128> there is the bug you pointed and bug #1292932
<ubot5> bug 1292932 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Add "factory-reset" option" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292932
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we have a big problem with qmluitests not picking up all tests that fail
<tsdgeos> we really need someone to have a  look at that
<tsdgeos> otherwise we may as well not have or run the tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, I'll talk to fginther today
<tsdgeos> Saviq: like trunk has 2 tests failing
<tsdgeos> and we don't see them
<tsdgeos> actually 3 i think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's weird 'cause I run them locally and have no fails...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well xvfbtestListViewWithPageHeaderSection fails for sure
<tsdgeos> at least i can reproduce and makes sense since it has leftovers from old headearless code
<tsdgeos> proposing a MR for that one soon
<Saviq> tsdgeos, think it only affects non-qml tests?
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> it's this and the cardcreator
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does it write out an .xml file?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> -o /home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/unity8/builddir/ListViewWithPageHeaderSectionTest.xml,xunitxml
<Saviq> well, is it there? does it have the fail reported?
<tsdgeos> there == where?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/unity8/builddir/ListViewWithPageHeaderSectionTest.xml
<Saviq> whoa it takes a long time on xvfb...
<tsdgeos> well 5 secs for each test
<tsdgeos> it's doing tryCompare on something bad
<tsdgeos> so fixing it will also make our CI faster :D
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixListViewWithPageHeaderSectionTest/+merge/228679
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you think of "threshold-index" instead of "collapsed-widgets": 2 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not that much better... mhr3 ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fwiw testListViewWithPageHeaderSection just hangs here...
<tsdgeos> well beter than using collapsed which is consfusing since everything is actaully collapsed
<mhr3> yea, not really more meaningful
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what are you running?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what are you running?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, /home/michal/dev/canonical/unity8/repo/builddir/tests/plugins/Dash/ListViewWithPageHeaderSectionTestExec
<tsdgeos> don't do that
<tsdgeos> we have make targets for a reason
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I started with a target first :P
<tsdgeos> not sure if in this specific case it makes a difference or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hanged just the same
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are you sure it's not just the tryCompares being slow?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing happens for a minute...
<tsdgeos> worksforme
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> give me one hour so the run of test works
<tsdgeos> and i can tell you if the file is there or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, the qmluitests job doesn't even run that test
<tsdgeos> they do
<tsdgeos> what you mean they don¡t
<Saviq> ah n o
<Saviq> it does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh ok, so it takes so long because it fails all the time, and takes 5s or so to do the tryCompare, right?
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> times 180
<Saviq> 15 mins, cool beanz ;P
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> approve the fix ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: pete-woods: when triggering a preview widget inside a collapsible widget, what do i do?
<mhr3> the ids still need to be unique, so nothing special really
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, the id of the inner widget needs to be passed
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well seems pretty special to me, until now there was just a widget what could be activated
<tsdgeos> now you want the inner? the outer? both?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, why would i care about the collapsible?
<tsdgeos> i do not know
<mhr3> it's just a container
<tsdgeos> you care about things i don't always understand ;)
<mhr3> :)
<tsdgeos> ok, so inner widget out
<mhr3> yea
<mhr3> out as in, that's the one passed to the scope
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the file is created and yes it contains the errors
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I saw that, so for some reason it's not picked up as a failure by jenkins
<elopio> Saviq: you said I should be able to launch the dash-app with ubuntu-app-launch. But ubuntu-app-launch unity8-dash doesn't work.
<elopio> am I doing it wrong?
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you help elopio ↑?
<mzanetti> sure
<mzanetti> err, actually no... should work :P
<mzanetti> tbh I've never used ubuntu-app-launch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we are removeing expand/collapse habilities from PreviewTextSummary?
<mzanetti> elopio: but why aren't you using upstart?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i.e. if you need expand/collapse you need to use PreviewTextSummary + PreviewExpandable
<tsdgeos> ok
<elopio> mzanetti: we launch all the apps with ubuntu-app-launch. So that way we could reuse some of the helpers from autopilot.
<Saviq> mzanetti, u-a-l is upstart ;)
<elopio> I can do initctl start unity8-dash, but that will be a little more code.
<mzanetti> well... it does *something* different
<Saviq> elopio, but yeah, it's a custom upstart job
<mzanetti> elopio: that's what happens in reality
<mzanetti> but I don't see why it shouldn't be possible to use ual. Maybe there's some flag in the .desktop file?
<mzanetti> maybe the NoDisplay=true prevents it or something
<mzanetti> we also don't show it in the clickscope etc...
<elopio> mzanetti: well, but don't worry about that now. I can launch it with testability now and you probably have other things to solve.
<elopio> it seems that it will be really easy for the 20 tests in test_emulators.py.
<elopio> the rest may be a bit of a problem.
<mzanetti> elopio: well, I'm really just here any more to get as much as possible fixed in that dash-as-app branch so it can hopefully land while I'm away
<mzanetti> well, with a bit luck QtComp won't have landed by then anyways, so...
<mzanetti> greyback: ^:P
<greyback> mzanetti: don't, just don't :P
<mzanetti> :D
<elopio> greyback: did you agree with thomi in a solution for the autopilot globalRect ?
<mzanetti> greyback: trying it the other way round... turns out me being optimistic doesn't work
<mzanetti> maybe its faster if I think it'll never land
<greyback> elopio: I implemented a workaround for now, a discussion was opened in the Mir mailing list, from which I don't think a solution was agreed.
<greyback> mzanetti: reverse psychology, that'll never work!
<mzanetti> greyback: maybe you should just stop searching for more issues
<elopio> ok, so no need to update tests for now. That's good, for me at least :)
<greyback> mzanetti: oh like it's my fault now, is it?!
<mzanetti> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have any visuals for the +/- of the expandable?
<elopio> mzanetti: the unity geometry args are not going to work, right?
<mzanetti> elopio: no, they aren't.
<mzanetti> elopio: do you require that?
<elopio> mzanetti: I have a way to resize a window, but is not as nice.
<elopio> so, I don't require it to make the tests pass
<elopio> I will probably require at some point a way to tell the size of the window for all apps.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mikenagle: i understand https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/store/3-previews/01_App_preview_04.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7cqnE02Er8KSSP_7r8w1JGFcnzXJzKqoqi1h5M_pQ7ASKbu2QUyHCiS1-PQPWoUNO1tTMXtUmUk--3nN7r1v1nqUimVSUr8-uxgUwtKH6R1UuHn7MP7A0S1gtQdeqvvjpd_5XYWrMaLlrrtmuqvIvnQ7Vt8fw-iEMR8KwJl_KRyAENCSjL31UtbgbKIVDiMk4M7dKMH7RyK73HdgMYDEGBW8IVQ8iexnz81U4W1KeFUfgwSTZT7gXO4KW5uiS2-3EZCXzlGh&attredirects=0 is old
<tsdgeos> since it shows see more and not the expand?
<mzanetti> elopio: fair point, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<mzanetti> elopio: well, let me know if I should add it.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/14-previews/Scope%20Toolkit%20-%20Preview%20Widgets%20v1.jpg
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's the only recent visual I think
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea what i should use for the +/- icons
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll get you assets
<tsdgeos> plz
<elopio> mzanetti: not now. After RTM I'll ask around a way to do it and ideally it should not be specific to unity or mir.
<mzanetti> elopio: ack. +1 on that.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, found out why the tests don't report errors, the .xml files get overwritten
<Saviq> -o /home/michal/dev/canonical/unity8/repo/builddir/Test.xml,xunitxml
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, add_binary_qml_test broken
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you push http://paste.ubuntu.com/7896166/ to your fix test branch please
<tsdgeos> then i'll have to fix more things :d
<tsdgeos> doing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, at least we'll know which
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<Cimi> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1349921
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349921 in Ubuntu Translations ""Empty!" message needs to be marked for translation" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> tbh there simply should not be any Empty!
<elopio> Saviq: looking at the updates I had to do to get the Dash tests working, they don't conflict with my three branches with autopilot helpers.
<elopio> can we get them landed?
<elopio> oh well, they will conflict. Nevermind, I'll finish this first.
<elopio> it's just a little overlapping.
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, we have a lot of that I'm afraid...
<elopio> yes, I just got scared for this to land after next week.
<elopio> that will mean a lot more manual testing that what we should do. But well, I'll just hurry with this so autopilot tests are not a blocker.
<elopio> mzanetti: what kind of tests do you have for the integration between unity and the dash?
<mzanetti> elopio: I don't think there is one...
<mzanetti> elopio: there was one qmltest which I obviously had to split and mock out the communication part
<mzanetti> elopio: I guess it would make sense to have an AP test for that
<elopio> mzanetti: so currently the only thing that test the integration are the application lifecycle test
<elopio> we discussed about moving them out of the unity project, but for now I'll try to make them run at least on the phone.
<mzanetti> elopio: I don't think they test that
<elopio> mzanetti: well, at least a little. They test that you can launch an app and that it gets the focus
<elopio> an that when you swipe it out, the focus goes back to the dash.
<mzanetti> elopio: right, but actually thats all what's happening in terms of communication between those two
<elopio> mzanetti: so do you agree to keep them?
<mzanetti> elopio: yeah, those make sense to stay around
<mzanetti> elopio: at least as long dash and shell are in the same repo
<mzanetti> I could imagine in the future we'd even split the repos. but that's far away in the future if happening at all
<elopio> right. I'd like that.
<Saviq> mzanetti, dude, go have your holidays and stop throwing bugs at unity8 that have little to do with it ;P
<mzanetti> Saviq: I flashed my working phone for Heike to dogfood over the week
<mzanetti> Saviq: there's a looot of work to do still :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, why throwing everything at unity8 though :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: which one in particular?
<mzanetti> atm I'm reporting to online accounts
<Saviq> mzanetti, no you're not
<Saviq> mzanetti, the three you reported went to unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, remember, you press "report a bug" on the unity8 page, it reports it for unity8
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... but the first three are related to unity8, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the accounts ones? not at all
<mzanetti> well, they're probably also related to online accounts
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity8 has no idea about accounts
<mzanetti> Saviq: but the error messages are displayed within unity
<mzanetti> so maybe OA doesn't give you all related informations, but in the end we show the wrong thing
<Saviq> mzanetti, if a 404 error message is displayed in your browser, does it mean there's a bug in it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: that's the thing, its not a 404 error
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's the click scope that tells us what to display
<mzanetti> ah... hmm, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, dash is oblivious
<mzanetti> its the click scope
<mzanetti> will reassign
<Saviq> mzanetti, already did
<Saviq> bug #1350090 bug #1350093 bug #1350096
<ubot5> bug 1349950 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1350090 Preview text widget isn't automatically wrapped" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349950
<ubot5> bug 1350093 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Opening Accounts settings from the scope should directly take you to Ubuntu One" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350093
<ubot5> bug 1350096 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Creating a new account directly on the phone leads to an unconfirmed account without informing the user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350096
<Saviq> the last one was unity8 as well, which totally has nothing to do with it
<mzanetti> Saviq: depends... might be click scope or download manager as well
<mzanetti> Saviq: because OA setup isn't launched in that case
<Saviq> how else is the account created?
<Saviq> nothing else knows how to talk to U1
<mzanetti> Saviq: it is created there, but when you then close it and try to install something with the already set up account
<mzanetti> then you're in the scope, the scope thinks everything is fine and fails with a Network error
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, so multiple bugs, really
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> well
<Saviq> same bug, multiple projects
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> nothing in unity8 still ;)
<mzanetti> yeah... you're right... sorry
<mzanetti> Saviq: this one is tricky too:
<mzanetti> creating an account with a german phone leads to a english confirmation mail which heike did barely understand
<mzanetti> (I wasn't going to throw this at unity :D )
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> but not sure if OA is the one here
<Saviq> yeah it is
<Saviq> it needs to tell U1 what language the account was created with
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-30
<mzanetti> Saviq: hah. now I have one for unity for real, I think...
<mzanetti> well, not sure, might be click-scope again...
<kgunn> how are you guys awake
<Saviq> kgunn, coffee ;)
<Darth-Apple> Coding stimulates insomnia
<Saviq> that, too
<Saviq> on that note
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, have a good time, see you in a week
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks. see you in a week
<jgdx> larsu, thanks for looking at it. I have clarified it with a comment.
<tsdgeos> why is https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_overview/+merge/226449 marked as superseded?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑ any idea?
<tsdgeos> ah right
 * tsdgeos stupid
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_overview/+merge/228649 is the correct one
<tsdgeos> didn't we have links from old to new?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you mean "1.png: no bottom edge hint" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you resubmitted there is a link
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/hint-expanded.png
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see the little tab at the bottom
<tsdgeos> what
<tsdgeos> that's new
<tsdgeos> that wasn't there at all
<tsdgeos> are we going to show that thing 100% of the time?
<tsdgeos> is going to be a bit annoying no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have a look at dialer or messaging, they show it on startup and then slide down a bit, I'll ask if that's what we should do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually no, it's supposed to go in/out with the page header...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's fine to be binary shown/hidden, but should be on screen whenever header is on screen and vice versa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and yeah, it was there for a long time ;)
 * Saviq goes to ask how will that behave with the see less footer...
<tsdgeos> given taht google docs is a mess and it doesn't have proper history i can't prove it
<tsdgeos> but i sincerely doubt so
<tsdgeos> and honestly i can't fiigure out a nice interaction for it based on what you said
<tsdgeos> are we going to do no animation show/hide depending if the header is somewhat visiible or not?
<tsdgeos> that's going to be crap
<tsdgeos> anyway, let's do it, where's the image for it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's wait for them to complete the visual review
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so do nothing for now then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview/hint-expanded.png?attachauth=ANoY7coBsuHCr4FUnVZy-scE64bZHg8M6LG4PrLmgwzW5DG4AZS_h06hfaJC_5N6ouvEyGrLGjS8BtGL6oY-l0LO6XMOmjNx2ebflFHytgEme2KYjq1L-nWy65RO3BMbIdaYalbGVXnhxaAtaTxAAr0MLGDr3MAUHYX-LA43dZIJAOPvYXlmu_X6Tb0QsbcLmq4feBztKf61TxmdehwbQfxXykOCAlGgPOFYAyIPUKkPAHwPFOULfXvRPwybcpajZ4bPkuMNwNrI&attredirects=0 doesn't have the gradient at the
<tsdgeos> beginning/end of categories
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I know
<Saviq> tsdgeos, gradient's supposed to go away anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, I'll find out why there isn't the divider at all
<tsdgeos> Saviq: besides, docu says "The hint is always visible - never hidden or smaller (unlike hints used in apps)"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, old, of course...
<tsdgeos> which kind of disagrees with the shown when the header is shown
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the "hide on scroll" was a req from above
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll ask Mike to clarify on the page
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also i don't think we should change ratio of cards at all in Favorites
<tsdgeos> now they have exactly the ratio the dash has
<tsdgeos> so it's the more natural and correct ratio you can expect there
<tsdgeos> but i'm not a designer
<Saviq> tsdgeos, TBH it doesn't feel like they do, they're too wide
<tsdgeos> well the fact that i can put stuff from the dash inside them without any stretch or crop disagrees with your feeling
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<tsdgeos> that may just be in tryDash
<tsdgeos> real thing uses images that may have the wrong sizes and break stuff
<tsdgeos> i'll wait for silo 5 to build
<larsu> jgdx: no problem. Patch coming in a bit
<jgdx> larsu, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've installed silo5
<tsdgeos> and used a ruler to calculate the ratios
<tsdgeos> well it's the only possible way to make the thing fade in properly
<tsdgeos> no idea how am i supposed to fade in two things that have different sizes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, somewhat simple - preserveaspectcrop or stretch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I understand it's not that simple when you make it happen
<Saviq> no Mike, gotta wait
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's something weird with qtcomp (i think) Ctrl+c no longer shutdowns unity8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I saw that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you get console output at all?
<tsdgeos> neither
<tsdgeos> start doesn't finish
<tsdgeos> so the tail does not kick in
<tsdgeos> that is pretty annoying
<tsdgeos> can't debug anything anymore with printf
<Saviq> tsdgeos, copy a unity8.conf in your .config/upstart without "expect stop"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or pkill -SIGSTOP unity8
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> is that a workaround or a fix?
<mhr3> Saviq, here's the interesting stuff http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/scopes-v4/revision/159
<Cimi> pete-woods, all good with infographics?
<pete-woods> Cimi: still not got the thing reviewed :(
<greyback> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/fix-run.sh-script/+merge/228817 - fancy giving it a whirl?
<tsdgeos> greyback: sure
<greyback> thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fyi, we're going for aspect ratio to match reality and assets that can cope with that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so no change in my side?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not in Favourites
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but we need to force the aspect ratio in All and when searching
<tsdgeos> why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because otherwise they look different in Fav than in All
<tsdgeos> they do in non search too, no?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or you mean when non searching?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's why I said "All *and* when searching"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, basically wherever there's a category with scopes, we need to force aspect ratio to reality
<tsdgeos> i am confused now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wanna mumble?
<tsdgeos> sure
<facundobatista> Hola
<tsdgeos> greyback: there's two qmluitests failing in trunk, can you fix them too?
<tsdgeos> greyback: testRunningApplicationsGrid and testShell
<greyback> tsdgeos: testRunningApplicationsGrid is being removed soon (MR approved)
<greyback> that testShell test, I recall mzanetti telling me it'll be fixed by dash-as-an-app
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> i.e. there's no point fixing it as the code will change soon
<tsdgeos> well there's the "let's make sure tests pass so if one fails i know it's my fault and not something that was there already"
<tsdgeos> but yeah
<tsdgeos> i understand what you mean
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wow, much difference
<tsdgeos> when using the ShaderEffectSource :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll commit it so you can rebuild the ppa
<tsdgeos> commited
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any luck on my assets for +/- for the Expandable PReview Widget?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I feel they should come from the theme
<tsdgeos> i feel the same
<tsdgeos> but there's nothing i could find
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me ping Mathieu
<tsdgeos> cwayne: i just dropped that text in our test and still works :/
<tsdgeos> do you have a scope we can use?
<cwayne> tsdgeos: just attached a click to the bug
<tsdgeos> cwayne: i should probably know this, but cna i do something with that in the desktop? is it phone only? and how do i install it
 * tsdgeos hides
<cwayne> tsdgeos: heh, hm, not sure actually, its compiled for armhf
<tsdgeos> oh right
<tsdgeos> silly me
<cwayne> i could get an i386 one to use with the emulator if that's helpful?
<tsdgeos> nah i'll just use the phone
<tsdgeos> how do i install it?
<cwayne> adb push it, then sudo -iu phablet, then pkcon install-local path-to.click
<tsdgeos> sudo click install
<tsdgeos> seems that did the trick
<mhr3> Saviq, does this look reasonable? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/split-schema-pkg/+merge/228845
<tsdgeos> cwayne: you're thing does not show up in the overview
<tsdgeos> can't reach it
<cwayne> tsdgeos: is there something different we need to do to get it in the overview?
<cwayne> i see it in the scopes scope still
<tsdgeos> nope :/
<tsdgeos> maybe it's just not running
<cwayne> hm, i even just installed/launched it from the overview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, + / - will be added to theme
<cwayne> tsdgeos: try a reboot maybe? :/
<tsdgeos> cwayne: didn' help
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, name?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you should also be able to export UNITY_SCOPES to force it to show up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, TBD
<cwayne> tsdgeos: what does 'sudo -iu phablet click list' show
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tiheum's just finding out
<popey> i always use pkcon-install, never click install....
<cwayne> oh tsdgeos did you just do click install?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> maybe was installed somewhere else
<cwayne> well click install doesn't do the full bits
<cwayne> youd need to do a click register as well
<popey> adb push foo.click /tmp ; phablet-shell ; pkcon install-local /tmp/foo.click
<popey> ^ do that
<cwayne> but pkcon install-local does all of it
<popey> phablet-shell > adb shell
<tsdgeos> cwayne: ok, now
<cwayne> popey++
<tsdgeos> cwayne: ok, can reproduce there
<cwayne> whew, im not crazy!
<cwayne> well, for this particular reason at least
<tsdgeos> :D
<cwayne> tsdgeos: let me know if you need any more debug info or the source or anything
<cwayne> it is written in go, I hope that's not what's causing it :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "view-expand", "view-collapse"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> cwayne, are you maybe passing us rich text (meaning there's html tags and stuff)?
<Saviq> hmm I wonder if \r\n causes it...
<cwayne> Saviq: yea
<cwayne> i don't think there's any tags, but there's definitely \r\n all over the damn place
<tsdgeos> cwayne: all your fault
<cwayne> usually is
<tsdgeos> go is evil
<cwayne> lol
<tsdgeos> cwayne: don't use a header to show text
<tsdgeos> use text
<tsdgeos> which is the thing you should use to use text
<tsdgeos> showing all the text in the "subtitle" propety of a header
<tsdgeos> is kind of evil
<cwayne> holy crap i do not remember doing that, mustve been whatever scope i copied it from
 * cwayne feels like an idiot
<tsdgeos> it's actually kind of funny
<tsdgeos> since you're using text for what technically would be the header
<tsdgeos> and header for what is the text
<cwayne> that was a workaround because the title kept getting truncated tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> since title doesn't support wrapping
<tsdgeos> :D
<cwayne> a victor-suggested-workaround
<cwayne> hah
<tsdgeos> you could have thought the same here ;)
<cwayne> well, i owe you at least 6 beers for putting up with my stupidity then :)
<tsdgeos> it's ok, we all make mistakes
<tsdgeos> team work fixes that!
<cwayne> :P
<Saviq> mhr3, v
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/clickScopeForceArtShapeSize/+merge/228505
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did expandable, going to do table now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, coolz
<cwayne> tsdgeos: a table preview widget?
<tsdgeos> cwayne: yes
<cwayne> that's perfect, a scope I'mw riting right now is in desperate need of that
<cwayne> Saviq: hey, I've noticed on a latest updated image, when I search in a scope that has a Pageheader color or image, it overruns the header and spills down into the body, known issue?
<tsdgeos> cwayne: do you have a screenshot?
<cwayne> tsdgeos: http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/overflow.png
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> yeah that' a bug
<tsdgeos> cwayne: can you file a bug?
<cwayne> sure thing
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, bug
<cwayne> Saviq: tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1350398
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350398 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Pageheader.Background overflows" [Undecided,New]
<MacSlow> Saviq, the hangout was very laggy today on my side
<MacSlow> Saviq, it unmuting without my action was a bit odd
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/suru-icons/+merge/226325
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I stole the background bug from you, if you wanna fix before I get to it - please
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i fixed it already
<tsdgeos> er what happened
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> you stole me the bug
<tsdgeos> and i linked it to the wrong bug
<tsdgeos> being "first bug in my list is the bug i want to fix"
<tsdgeos> and now i was totally confused
<Saviq> :)
<tsdgeos> so i'll steal it again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see if you can get from Mike the numbers of lines a collapsed text/table should show
<Saviq> tsdgeos, he's in a mtg, but let's go for 3 for now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I'll try and get an answer from him when he's out
<tsdgeos> yeah i was using thati
<tsdgeos> it's what wireframes use
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, go with that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the pacakges from https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/suru-icons/+merge/226325 are lost?
<tsdgeos> i'd like to use them
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should rebuild soon
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still i don't know where to get them from the jobs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah no it won't, 'cause it's top-acked already
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll kick a build, mo
<tsdgeos> just wait for this to land then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-themes-ci/76/console
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, we'
<Saviq> ll land this with your branch
<tsdgeos> sure i just want to be able to see them
<tsdgeos> and seems building my own package takes a good while more than i expected
<tsdgeos> something even crashed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, because it optipngs them... total waste of builders time
<tsdgeos> +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can stop it by exporting NO_PNG_PKG_MANGLE=1
<tsdgeos> ultra tired today, sharp eod
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I've that in .profile
<Saviq> tsdgeos, o./
<Saviq> mterry, bug #1350348 btw
<ubot5> bug 1350348 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "Spinner not shown on shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350348
<greyback> dandrader: time for a quick review? https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-unfocus-notification/+merge/228901
 * dandrader checks
<greyback> kgunn: ^^
<kgunn> sweet
<greyback> dandrader: is for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1346367
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1346367 in unity-mir "Window stack reports app in focus even when lockscreen is up." [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> elopio, can I help with unlocking for dash-as-app?
<Saviq> it shouldn't be any different than now, though
<elopio> Saviq: yes. I'm not sure yet what's going on, so if you can dig at the same time that will be useful
<elopio> my branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/228534
<elopio> when I run any test that starts unity, it gets stuck. The dash tests are working now because I made them only start the dash.
<elopio> Saviq: for example: autopilot3 run unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_pin_screen -> stuck
<elopio> I'm debuging to find out where it stops.
<elopio> subprocess.check_output(['/sbin/initctl', 'start', 'unity8']) never returns
<elopio> Saviq: yes, this seems to be different. initctl start unity8 doesn't return.
<Saviq> elopio, on desktop you mean?
<elopio> Saviq: yes.
<Saviq> elopio, that will be https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/fix-run.sh-script/+merge/228817
<Saviq> elopio, 'fraid with qtcomp we managed to break unity8 upstart integration under x11
<elopio> Saviq: let me try adding that branch as a prerequisite of mine.
<elopio> Saviq: now this opens two unity windows
<elopio> initctl start unity8 BINARY=/home/elopio/workspace/canonical/unity/unity8/experimental/dash-as-app-autopilot/builddir/install/bin/unity8
<elopio> initctl start unity8 wokrs fine.
<Saviq> elopio, I think it's just wrong state, stop / kill them all and try again
<elopio> Saviq: no. I have no unity8 process running and it still happens.
<Saviq> elopio, hmm, let me try
<Saviq> elopio, did you make install?
<elopio> Saviq: yes I did.
<elopio> without make install I would have been using the old one that doesn't return.
<Saviq> elopio, correct, but that could've caused weirdness
<Saviq> elopio, building now
<elopio> all screen lock tests passing now.
<Saviq> elopio, so you're good?
<Saviq> elopio, I just confirmed the branch fixes stuff
<elopio> Saviq: no, the two windows are not blocking me.
<elopio> Saviq: but I just understood it a little better. One window is unity8 and the other is the dash app
<elopio> can I launch unity8 without opening the dash?
<Saviq> elopio, right, that makes sense ;D
<Saviq> elopio, the upstart job makes it start on unity8 started
<Saviq> elopio, so right now there's no way to do that, no
<Saviq> elopio, and if we don't need to, it should stay that way :)
<elopio> Saviq: the dash window is opened after the unity window, so it might get in the way.
<elopio> I think I can stop the dash
<Saviq> elopio, sure, you can
<elopio> Saviq: one thing. I see that you have an assertUnityReady, that checks that the home scope is loaded.
<elopio> is there another way to check that unity is ready?
<Saviq> elopio, there has to be now, yeah
<Saviq> elopio, the home scope loaded would be a check for the dash now
<Saviq> elopio, let me find someplace
<elopio> I might be able to just remove it. But it has a comment saying: big timeout for when running on VMs, I might break that.
<Saviq> elopio, can we wait for a signal on an object?
<Saviq> elopio, wait_select_single(objectName="greeterContentLoader")
<Saviq> and either wait for the "loaded" signal
<Saviq> or for .status == Loader.Ready
<Saviq> or last resort .item != None
<Saviq> elopio, or actually .progress == 1 could work, too
<elopio> Saviq: we can listen to signals, but that's undocumented code that they have wanted to remove from autopilot for a long time
<elopio> so it's not too safe.
<elopio> Loader.Ready can work.
<elopio> or .progress. Let me try.
<Saviq> elopio, progress probably easier, as not sure how you'd know the enum value
<elopio> all notifications tests passing.
<elopio> Saviq: the way you launch unity on test_upstart is not working anymore. Are you still around to take a look?
<jgdx> elopio, hey, got a minute
<jgdx> ?
<elopio> jgdx: yes.
<jgdx> elopio, ref the discussion above, I am trying to click an qml object in a component loaded by a Loader
<jgdx> elopio, even using wait select single gives me "Object not found"
<elopio> jgdx: that's on system settings, right?
<jgdx> elopio, yes
<elopio> jgdx: many things can be happening. What I do is to put a break point before the select single
<elopio> and open autopilot vis to inspec the status of the QML tree.
<elopio> my most common mistakes are to use something like Loader instead of QQuickLoader, or not waiting enough, or that the component is lazily created so I have to swipe first.
<elopio> jgdx: the tree is pretty big, so if you can't find anything useful, you can push the branch and I'll take a look.
<jgdx> elopio, thanks! What do you mean when you have to swipe first+
<elopio> jgdx: like on qquicklists, not all the items are created at first.
<elopio> as you swipe, some items are added to the tree and some are removed.
<elopio> so if you want to click the last item of a big list, you first need to swipe.
<elopio> we have helpers for that on the toolkit.
<jgdx> elopio, ah right
<jgdx> elopio, thanks, you've been very helpful.:)
<elopio> np.
<jgdx> elopio, I got the tree wrong. Fixed! :)
<elopio> great
<elopio> jgdx: let me know when the branch is ready and I'll review it.
<jgdx> elopio, sure thing
<elopio> Saviq: kgunn: the only remaining test on the desktop is the upstart one. I'm not sure what's going on there.
<elopio> on the phone everything should just work :D I'll wait for jenkins to give me a package and confirm that.
<Saviq> elopio, what's the failure?
<elopio> Saviq: no failure, it just gets stuck trying to get the autopilot proxy object from the pid of the launched unity.
<elopio> sometimes I see the window opening, sometime it doesn't open.
<Saviq> elopio, sounds like it's stopped
<Saviq> elopio, when it shouldn't
<Saviq> elopio, which test?
<elopio> Saviq: autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_modal_sd_with_greeter unity8.shell.tests.test_upstart.UpstartIntegrationTests
<Saviq> elopio, where's your branch fixing it? not proposed yet?
<elopio> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/dash-as-app-autopilot/+merge/228928
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> moving it out are ya
<Saviq> ah no /me can't read
<Saviq> elopio, so yeah, that's actually a bug
<Saviq> elopio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7908200/ is a better version of the test
<Saviq> elopio, rework to match your py/ap knowledge
<Saviq> elopio, and I'll fix unity in the mean time
<elopio> Saviq: thanks! I'm going to a meeting right now, and then I'll copy your code.
<Saviq> elopio, ok, so, it's not really a bug, but a change in behaviour, the code now checks whether the variable is set at all, not whether it's non-empty (which is more correct FWIW), but the test sets it to "", as patch_environment has no way to unset an env var...
<Saviq> elopio, not sure how to tackle that properly
<Saviq> elopio, like http://paste.ubuntu.com/7908261/ makes it pass, but not reliably if that var would ever be set for whatever reason
<elopio> Saviq: we have a fixture to unset a variable, I think
<Saviq> k, I'm off, elopio you should hopefully be set
<elopio> Saviq: yes. Thanks and have a good night.
<jgdx> elopio, here's the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1219793-reset/+merge/228954 (note that running tests will nuke your desktop launcher)
<Wellark> hmm.. what am I missing? I'm trying to run unity8 trunk autopilot tests on the desktop (under unity7) and it just gets stuck
<Wellark> inside File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity8/process_helpers.py", line 152, in restart_unity
<Wellark> ok. getting unity8-autopilot from archive works just fine
#ubuntu-unity 2014-07-31
<Saviq> bug #1350584
<ubot5> bug 1350584 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "keyboard not displayed after returning to app from shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350584
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1350584
<ubot5> bug 1350584 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "keyboard not displayed after returning to app from shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350584
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seen the table JSON i added to the JSON descriptions file?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lookin'
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one thing you might notice on https://f966f709-a-c881af26-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/14-previews/Scope%20Toolkit%20-%20Preview%20Widgets%20v1.jpg
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is they drawn it aligned between tables
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you have a good idea how to make this happen, please do, but if not, don't worry
<Saviq> (oh and btw, title optional)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, title optional
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, tables of same expandable aligned
<tsdgeos> it's something for the future i'd say
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, they have it across expandables even
<tsdgeos> can do but not sure if it's worth investing much atm
<tsdgeos> you sure?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they'll hate us for it, but that's fine ;)
<tsdgeos> it seems to me they are not really really aligned the ones that don't belong to the same expandable
 * tsdgeos gets the ruler out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, Information and Shipping&Postage are aligned
<tsdgeos> well there's the easy way
<tsdgeos> which is forcing column1 width
<tsdgeos> but we don't want that
<Saviq> yeah, I think what we'll need is a preview-global var that will grow as we lay the table out
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/dash-as-app-autopilot/+merge/228928
<Saviq> dednick, https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/dash-overview
<Wellark> dednick: please take a look at
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/default-indicator-page-loader-visible-fix/+merge/228943
<jgdx> larsu, hey, thanks for the patch. It works well.
<Wellark> dednick: that's a oneliner
<Wellark> dednick: then there is this:
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159
<dednick> Wellark: you have a silo for it?
<Wellark> dednick: the MP just needs to get top approved first before I can request a silo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, conflict in Shell.qml on dash_overview https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/206/console
<tsdgeos> darg darg
<tsdgeos> what did we land?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but actually I'll pull it out from that silo and actually use it for landing now...
<Wellark> dednick: so, if you could take a look of the code alone
<Wellark> final testing comes when we have the silo
<Saviq> we're low on silos :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok :/ i'll remerge the whole chain
<Saviq> tsdgeos, most of it's gonna land
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm just pulling out overview
<larsu> jgdx: cool, let's land it :) seb128?
<tsdgeos> oh ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i'll just remerge overview and up
<seb128> larsu, enocontext
<larsu> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/gsettings-qt/lp1349787/+merge/228841
<tsdgeos> i'd be amazing if the LP "1 branch dependent on this one. " link worked
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah meh, stuff's based on overview is it :|
<seb128> larsu, k, can do that after lunch
<tsdgeos> dude i'd even pay for it
<seb128> we are about to go for exercice with didrocks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not everything, just 2 more i think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scopeActivatePreview/+merge/228624
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/scopeSearchHintText/+merge/228655
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/implementOverlayColor/+merge/228162
<larsu> seb128: thanks! Watch out for the prereq, it seems to have fallen under the table
<Saviq> tsdgeos, those three I have listed after
<tsdgeos> ok, actually 3
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually that last one has no prereq
<Saviq> tsdgeos, think it worth it to bring the other two closer to trunk?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: correct
<tsdgeos> you can land the last one
<Saviq> and land them now? or shall it wait for overview?
<seb128> larsu, k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: they were, then you told me to put them over overview :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd prefer not to bring them "back" again
<tsdgeos> i'm going to mess up something after too many merges and they'll stop to work
<tsdgeos> just land the rest and let's have these later
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know they were, I was hoping to land overview sooner, but we've accrued so many MPs I want to land stuff *now*
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok then, next time
<jgdx> elopio, that's a good article. Thanks.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not me that merge fails, no? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-1-build/207/console
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually i can just merge trunk to dash_overview fine i'd say
<Wellark> dednick: were you aware that the loader visible property could cause delegate misalignment?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, different
<Wellark> dednick: I spent quite some time debugging the thing as it seems so weird
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7913089/
<tsdgeos> but ok, i'll still merge it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they go away from the silo for now
<Wellark> dednick: the details are in the bug report if somebody wants to figure out what really goes on
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, TBH wait for me to land, merge trunk then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it's gotten unbearable now
<Wellark> dednick: I applied the that check height !== item.height and noticed there were values off for some existing indicator items as well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: :D
<Wellark> dednick: so applying the status == Loader.Ready will fix those also
<dednick> Wellark: yeah. it's a really strange issue. not sure what was happening.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you tell me, i have 14 branches at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid :D
<Wellark> although the mismatch for other items was somewhat close to couple of pixels
<Wellark> dednick: it must be the Loader dimension calculations
<tsdgeos> and haven't still pushed the tablepreviewwidget one yet :D
<Wellark> dednick: if you check the qml docs it states there that the loader applies some "complicated" logic when it tries to determine correct size for it self
<dednick> Wellark: yes, it was. they are supposed to be bound to the item if not explicitlyu set, but something was going heywire somewhere.
<Wellark> dednick: anyway, there is the example.qml which reproduces the issue if somebody wants to take a look later on
<dednick> Wellark: maybe should post that to Qt bugs.
<Wellark> Estilanda: could you comment on the design side of this as you were the one to provide the design: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159
<Wellark> dednick: that would require further investigation as the example is still quite hairy
<Wellark> trying to reduce it even further
<Wellark> and only to use standard Quick components
<Wellark> if we post something that includes our components they will just ignore it
<Wellark> based on the probability that something goes wrong in our side
<Wellark> Has something changed in the trunk regarding autopilot testing as I'm trying to run unity8 autopilot tests using packages built from local trunk checkout and the whole thing gets stuck at "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity8/process_helpers.py", line 152, in restart_unity
<Wellark> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, we're broken a bit
<Saviq> Wellark, fix on the way
<Wellark> that's when trying to run "autopilot run unity8" on 14.10 unity7 desktop
<Wellark> Saviq: ok.
<Wellark> Saviq: is there any branch I could merge in already?
<Saviq> Wellark, there will be in a moment
<Wellark> Saviq: ok. thanks
<Wellark> Saviq: could you point me to it when it's available?
<dednick> Wellark: code approved. doesnt require top approval for silo. only for landing.
<tsdgeos> mhall119: do i have to replace unity-scopes-impl-2 with unity-scopes-impl-3 or just add it?
<tsdgeos> just add?
<Wellark> dednick: you have different standards than thostr_ ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, it's gonna be https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/fix-run.sh-script/+merge/228817 in a moment
<tsdgeos> mhall119: sorry i meant mhr3
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do i have to replace unity-scopes-impl-2 with unity-scopes-impl-3 or just add it? just add?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, replace
<dednick> Wellark: ?
<mhr3> Saviq, ^^
<mhr3> tsdgeos, eh
<mhr3> ^
<tsdgeos> ok
<Wellark> dednick: never mind :)
<Wellark> dednick: thanks!
<dednick> Wellark: in that case, i've changed my mind. inline comments attached!
<dednick> muhahah!
<greyback> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/fix-run.sh-script/+merge/228817 updated
<Saviq> greyback, tx
<Saviq> Wellark, ↑
<dednick> Wellark: and a couple more
<Wellark> dednick: :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/695/consoleFull has CardCreator failing but still not picked up :/
<jgdx> docs for resetting launcher via dbus, are there any?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, argh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think that might've fixed local xmls, the remote ones were named properly
<Saviq> I mean xvfb vs. not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you merge attributes into overlay colour please
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: curious why?
<laze1989> Does anyone know where I can find information for the ongoing development of Unity 8 for the desktop? I am especially searching if the behavior of the indicators will be hopefully changed (due their currently limitation to only show drop downs on click)?
<laze1989> I almost find old resources about the topics.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah it conflicts
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, is why
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no need to resubmit
<tsdgeos> ok
<facundobatista> Holas
<tsdgeos> Saviq: pushed
<jgdx> seb128, you wrote the reset launcher binding in september 13, is that current?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
 * Saviq crosses fingers. WILL IT BLEND? (aka merge)
<Saviq> IT DID \o/
<Saviq> 12 branches
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are "Preview - add info table under info area [ui]" and "Preview - implement styling of product information in table [ui]" the same?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> ok, me marks himself as doing both
<JasonoftheB> Hi
<JasonoftheB> I've got a problem with my icon pack. If I have it in /usr/share/icons it works with unity-tweak-tool. But if I have it in .local/share/icons it doesn't show up
<JasonoftheB> Is this intended?
<Saviq> Trevinho, there's someone at the door for you ↑ ;)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> pong
<tsdgeos> mhr3: altnav stuff?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you should be able to start
<mhr3> tsdgeos, there's branches
<tsdgeos> urls?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, lp:~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/sort-order
<mhr3> plus the v4 of unity-api
<tsdgeos> oki
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but yea, we need a way to hide the root for real now
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks for silo
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure, ideas?
<mhr3> Saviq, it will prob fail to build :P
<Saviq> mhr3, bah
<Saviq> why
<Saviq> ?
<mhr3> Saviq, something broke my tests
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, working to get that fixed
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<JasonoftheB> In addition to my Problem: Once it is selected. I can change/add things in .local and they overwrite the stuff in /usr/...
<Saviq> JasonoftheB, did you see if there's a bug against unity in launchpad yet?
<JasonoftheB> Not directly in launchpad
<JasonoftheB> I( searched google and nothing showed up
<Saviq> JasonoftheB, please file one then
<JasonoftheB> I'll go over there look and investigate then
<JasonoftheB> I think with themes it is something similar
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what's the difference?
<tsdgeos> Q_INVOKABLE virtual bool favorite(QString const& query) const = 0;
<tsdgeos> Q_INVOKABLE virtual void addFavorite(QString const& query) = 0;
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the former is really isFavourite()
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but Saviq thought this name is better
<mhr3> :P
<tsdgeos> mhr3: saviq is wrong, and your docu is wrong too, can you fix it?
<tsdgeos> not the name
<tsdgeos> the docu
<mhr3> whoops
<tsdgeos> "No location data available"?
<tsdgeos> i have no idea what that may mean :d
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh btw i have a branch that does the department -> navigation rename
<mhr3> tsdgeos, lp:~unity-team/unity8/scopes-v4
<mhr3> didn't fix the mocks though
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you sneaky adding things like query and parentQuery
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well, you needed it :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you're fired! ;P
 * Saviq is never wrong ;)
<tsdgeos> \o/ free time \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so basically we miscommunicated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I wanted a Q_PROPERTY favorite on Scope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not a Q_INVOKABLE favorite(QString)
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑
<mhr3> yea, changing
<Saviq> \o/
<Saviq> Q_PROPERTY favorite it is
<seb128> jgdx, could be yes, why?
<seb128> jgdx, I don't note the exact day I write commit/code
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so parentQuery is something i need to use when going back, or just when pressing the "All" button?
<seb128> jgdx, that's a weird question ;-)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, both
<mhr3> tsdgeos, should probably look at the u8 branch ;)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: because your branch only does it for "all" not for back, since we never did that
<tsdgeos> i have
<mhr3> oh?
<tsdgeos> that's why i am asking you
<mhr3> maybe i missed it
<tsdgeos> oh no
<tsdgeos> you do
<tsdgeos> sorries
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if we have navigation and altnavigation which goes to left?
<jgdx> seb128, sorry, ;P what I meant is, does that dbus binding still work? I can't get it to work, you see.
<jgdx> seb128, and if it has changed, where can I read about it/what can I change the binding to
<seb128> jgdx, I don't remember the details, can have a look in a bit
<jgdx> seb128, awesome, thanks.
<seb128> jgdx, yw
<Trevinho> JasonoftheB: system wide or only in unity?
<JasonoftheB> I only tested with unity so far
<Trevinho> JasonoftheB: yeah, but I mean also other gtk apps are affected (ie..e nautilus?)
<JasonoftheB> I'm currently having lunch. After that I will narrow the problem down
<Trevinho> or o9nly the shell?
<JasonoftheB> After I selected it with unity-tweak-tool it effects everything as far as I can see
<JasonoftheB> But to be able to select it. I need the folder with the index.theme in /usr/share/icons
<JasonoftheB> so it could be that it's only a problem with unity-tweaker
<Saviq> tsdgeos, alt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1350741 you had a fix for, right?
<ubot5> bug 1350741 in Unity 8 "The text under scope result items is misaligned" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350741
<Saviq> can you link the branch?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's on there commented
<tsdgeos> Saviq: either attributes or dash_overview fix it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you plan to land attributes first link it there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk
<tsdgeos> want me to?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did
<tsdgeos> koki
<Wellark> dednick: I don't understand your last comments about the tests
<Wellark> in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159
<Wellark> those values must be stored inside menuData.ext
<Wellark> oh
<Wellark> now I got it
<Saviq> Wellark, IRC debugging works for you donn'it ;)
<Wellark> dednick: fixed them all.
<Wellark> Saviq: how did I run just a single qmltest file under unity8 source tree?
<Saviq> Wellark, make testBlah
<Saviq> Wellark, test<tab> will help
<Wellark> Saviq: using ninja
<Wellark> but got it :)
<Wellark> thanks!
<Saviq> Wellark, same thing
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, ninja here as well, but "make" is the Westron word for it ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, could've said cmake --build --target testBlah :P
<Saviq> but <tab> probably wouldn't work
<Cimi> Saviq, pls https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_touchdown_2/+merge/229030 :)))))
<mhr3> tsdgeos, fyi pushed some more changes to the -api v4 branch after talking with Saviq
<tsdgeos> oki
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so ideas what do we do about the parent appearing in the altnav?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it could be super-special, cause altnav is currently guaranteed to be single level
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i still think the idea of the parent and one child being the same is the "easiest"
<tsdgeos> other than that
<tsdgeos> not sure
<mhr3> tsdgeos, we could just add a prop/role
<tsdgeos> but then we still have to solve the same problem for the general case, no?
<mhr3> yea, or we could say that for now only altnav would use that prop, and i can easily enforce that, cause the prop wouldn't be coming from the scope
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ping
<tsdgeos> dednick: fixed your comments in dash_overview (i think/hope)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sorry got me in the standup
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so you want to use a property to say "this list is flat and thus never show nor allow selecting the parent"?
<dednick> tsdgeos: thanks
<tsdgeos> mhr3: also i don't understand what favorite means
<tsdgeos> i thought we only had favorite scopes in Scopes
<tsdgeos> ah but i can get a scope in a different way
<tsdgeos> silly me
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i thought a simple bool prop on the NavigationInterface, which is giving you a specific node, so that node would just say hidden = true
<tsdgeos> and what would i do with that?
<tsdgeos> what if the hidden node is a child of the parent?
<tsdgeos> what am i supposed to do? remove it from the model?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, that can't happen really
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well then your varible is not good
<tsdgeos> because who protects me from it happening?
<tsdgeos> i mean if you have a variable that says "don't show this node"
<tsdgeos> but then this node can only be root
<tsdgeos> why not make it "don't show the root noe" ?
<tsdgeos> noe -> node
<tsdgeos> and make everyone lifes simpler?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, because i don't even know what is a root node
<mhr3> how could you?
<tsdgeos> well
<dednick> tsdgeos: +1
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i kind of know it, is the first navigationId you ever give me :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea... not really
<mhr3> but that's the bug i mentioned
<mhr3> tsdgeos, anyway, it will be used only for the root atm
<mhr3> tsdgeos, really all i need is to hide the parent button when a child is active (not the back one though)
<mhr3> although the back one probably won't even be there
<mhr3> cause it's single level
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, we can do that, can't we find a solution that also works for us in the multilevel without root case?
<mhr3> well, it would be the same... kinda
<mhr3> but we'll need to add api for it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> if you think it'll work
<tsdgeos> let's do that
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so a simple "hidden" prop?
<mhr3> or "visible"?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: whatever you think works better
<mhr3> visible is kinda reserved in qml, going for hidden
<elopio> Saviq: dandrader: do you have a phone with the dash app?
<elopio> I think this is a bug. If I try to show the dash while an app is not fully loaded and the black screen is still visible, it gets stuck.
<Saviq> dandrader, can you assign yourself to bug #1350862
<ubot5> bug 1350862 in Unity 8 "SigKilled webapps (mostly) when pulled to the front open under the top panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350862
<Saviq> assuming you're working on it?
<Saviq> elopio, I don't right now
<Saviq> elopio, and I'm afraid we had to pull it from the silo for now
<Saviq> elopio, something like this should probably be reproducible without dash as app I'd say
<elopio> Saviq: I have two problems. That, and I can't launch application from the dash.
<elopio> but I have installed many things here. I'll reflash and retry.
<Saviq> elopio, wait!
<Saviq> elopio, you won
<Saviq> 't be able to get dash as app from silo any more
<Saviq> at least for an hour or so, assuming I can get a silo again
<elopio> for a second I thought I had won.
<elopio> Saviq: my branch is not yet on the silo, so I got it working yesterday by building the deb myself.
<Saviq> elopio, oh ok
<elopio> Saviq: is greyback's branch landing soon?
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, in silo already
<dandrader> elopio, no
<Saviq> elopio, I'm just testing it now
<Saviq> dandrader, was that for me?
<dandrader> "<elopio> Saviq: dandrader: do you have a phone with the dash app?"
 * Saviq didn't see the "dandrader" part there at all :P
<elopio> I wonder why jenkins hasn't run my branch a single time
<elopio> that will help
<elopio> Saviq: is there a way now to tell when the black loading screen is no longer visible?
<dandrader> Saviq, done. (assigning bug #1350862). Not working on it atm, no. But can move to it once I done with my current task. They're both related to app lifecycle it seems
<ubot5> bug 1350862 in Unity 8 "SigKilled webapps (mostly) when pulled to the front open under the top panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350862
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think i may have found a bug in your see all code, can you ping me if you have 30 secs?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/sort-order this is the one for v4, right?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> tx
<jgdx> elopio, hey, wanna take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1219793-reset ?
<elopio> jgdx: yes, I was just about to ping you
<elopio> jgdx: I can't build your branch, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915420/
<tsdgeos> mhr3: no build?
<elopio> do you have any idea of what am I doing wrong?
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915424/
<jgdx> elopio, how are you building it?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh probably didn't push, a sec
<elopio> jgdx: mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..; make -j 8
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, pushed
<elopio> jgdx: let's talk in #ubuntu-autopilot or #ubuntu-app-devel so we don't crash this channel.
<mhr3> tsdgeos, don't expect it to fully work though :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i merged the unity8 scopes branch
<tsdgeos> mhr3: and will make it compile now (the mock)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, feel free to take it over, i just wanted a quick test to ensure i didn't break anything majorly :)
<Saviq> Cimi, https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/8-settings
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-api/scope-settings-shell/+merge/225287
<mhr3> Saviq, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/
<mhr3> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/sdk-14.10/index/#scopesettings
<Saviq> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/cplusplus/unity-scopes/#scopesettings
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑
<mterry> cwayne, thinking
<mterry> cwayne, your dbus-send line is correct...  I just double-confirmed myself
<mterry> cwayne, can I see latest script?
<cwayne> mterry: so I'd tried to just send it twice (to see if that'd work), would you have expected that to work or does it need to try and Get it instead?
<mterry> cwayne, I would have expected that to workaround the AS bug
<cwayne> mterry: this is what I tried: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915707/
<mterry> cwayne, killing accounts-daemon and running a dbus-send line myself in the console fails, but calling it a second time works, as I'd expect
<mterry> cwayne, ...  add a sleep 1?  /.\
 * mterry wonders if a bug already exists for AS for this oddity
<cwayne> mterry: no dice
<mterry> cwayne, yup, in console doesn't matter how quickly the two send commands follow, second always works
<cwayne> mterry: so i added || true to the first call
<cwayne> and it actually made the second one now
<cwayne> but
<cwayne> still set to english.
<mterry> cwayne, oh!  are upstart script fragments run with set -e?
<mterry> I bet they re
<cwayne> must be
<cwayne> but so still no worky even with the dbus-send line working
<mterry> cwayne, OK...
 * mterry looks at code one more time
<mterry> cwayne, OK.  Curiously enough, USS reads both Language and FormatsLocale, but actually prefers the value of FormatsLocale, as long as it's valid
<mterry> cwayne, so also add a SetFormatsLocale call with the same value
<mterry> cwayne, does not need to be duplicated, just put it after the SetLanguage call
<cwayne> mterry: i'd just tried that
<cwayne> and i get a Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: No such interface 'org.freedesktop.Accounts.User' on object at path /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 again
<mterry> cwayne, you sure you spelled it right?  The spelling of SetFormatsLocale always gets me
<cwayne> 	dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetFormatsLocale string:es_ES.UTF-8
<cwayne> let me try another reboot
<mhall119> thostr_: where can I find some docs on netcpp to help me get started?
<thostr_> mhall119: I guess running doxygen over the source
<thostr_> mhall119: it has some basic class/function documentation
<Saviq> elopio, looks like jibel just reported your dash as app bug #1350917
<ubot5> bug 1350917 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "UI freezes when switching to an app which is opening." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350917
<elopio> Saviq: weird. I've just flashed and wasn't able to reproduce it.
<thostr_> mhall119: so, maybe you can also directly export it to duc?
<cwayne> mterry: the call itself seems right, i just did it manually then rebooted and got spanish
<Saviq> elopio, sounds like a race, so makes sense
<mhall119> thostr_: I'll see what doxygen produces, where can I find the source?
<elopio> Saviq: yes, I've just confirmed jibel's bug.
<elopio> it's not the same, because I was revealing the dash, not the launcher.
<elopio> but there's something wrong clearly.
<mhall119> thostr_: I'm not even sure what the binary package name is for netcpp
<thostr_> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/net-cpp/trunk
<mhall119> thostr_: is that available on trusty?
<thostr_> I don't think so... but that shouldn't be relevant as we recommend utopic/chroot anyway...
<thostr_> mhall119: tvoss knows all details
<mhall119> true, but it means I can't just play with it locally to learn it before using it in a scope
<cwayne> mterry: i've got no idea why SetFormatsLocale breaks but SetLanguage works :/
<mterry> cwayne, :(
<mterry> cwayne, we're actually hitting the call to SetFormatsLocale in the upstart job, right?
<cwayne> yea
<cwayne> mterry: i tried just this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7915965/
<mterry> cwayne, for what it's worth, you probably also want to call SetLanguage
<mterry> cwayne, but that wouldn't cause a problem lik eyou're seeing
<mterry> cwayne, and I feel bad for asking, but I assume you are deleting /home/phablet/.cache/.first-lang-set each boot and all that
<cwayne> yeah
<cwayne> its not even getting set because the second call is failing so the job's bailing out
<mterry> cwayne, well...  we know SetLanguage worked.  Try two calls to that and one to SetFormatsLocale...
<mterry> cwayne, which is cargo culting the concept of cargo culting at this point
<cwayne> no dice
<mterry> cwayne, sorry, missed your message
<mterry> cwayne, so...  SetLanguage fails; SetLanguage works; SetFormatsLocale fails?
<cwayne> mterry: now even SetLanguage fails twice
<cwayne> i dont even
<mterry> cwayne, OK...  this gives me hope that SetFormatsLocale *would* work, if your device wasn't possessed
<mhall119> thostr_: are there any examples of scopes using netcpp I can look at?
<kgunn> elopio: you all good ? i saw the scrollback from last night about the locking...
<elopio> kgunn: yes, one test remaining, which seems like a bug.
<elopio> I couldn't reproduce it with image 162, so I'm getting the dash as app again to give it another try.
<kgunn> elopio: ok, lemme know if i can help
<elopio> kgunn: well, I could use somebody with the dash-as-app in the phone, but it won't be easy until it's in a silo.
<elopio> it would be good if somebody could reproduce what I'm seeing.
<kgunn> elopio: what do you need me to do ? i'll be your mule
<kgunn> flash devel-proposed, put on right-edge ppa ?
<kgunn> i can probably get a silo...
<kgunn> if you wanna throw yours in there as well
<elopio> kgunn: the ppa is not enough, as we also need the branch that's a prerequisite for mine
<elopio> kgunn: it would be nice to get a silo, but I think Saviq was waiting for the current one to be released.
<Saviq> elopio, yeah, almost there..
<Saviq> kgunn, feel free to prep a silo with dash as app, I'll be freeing 5 within minutes
<cwayne> Saviq: ah man, was dash-overview removed from silo 5?
<kgunn> elopio: you still around? trying to get you a silo, curious, could you target unity8 rather than zanetti's branch ?
<kgunn> gotta target 1 branch per proj in the silo...2 others targeting trunk
<elopio> kgunn: I guess I can. If I put michael's branch as a prerequisite launchpad will still show the same diff.
<kgunn> elopio: awesome, if you retarget, i gotta silo...
<kgunn> 10x easier to fart with
<elopio> kgunn: I have some conflicts now with trunk. Fixing.
<kgunn> elopio: you're the best! thanks!
<elopio> kgunn: here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/dash-as-app-autopilot/+merge/229123
<kgunn> cool..elopio so you'll have a nice shiny silo package set in the mornin' hopefully
<elopio> kgunn: thanks.
<elopio> I've just confirmed that from my branch, I can't launch apps from the dash and if I show the dash when an app is loading it freezes.
<elopio> that doesn't happen on the version released with the image.
<elopio> I guess the silo will make it easier for you to fix it.
<elopio> Saviq, kgunn ^
<cwayne> is there an example of a scope that uses attributes?
<Saviq> cwayne, don't think so
<Saviq> elopio, is that on phone?
<elopio> Saviq: yes.
<elopio> now that I merged with trunk I can't satisfy the dependencies, so I couldn't try it again.
<Saviq> elopio, ok, can you please comment on the dash-as-app branch, it was definitely working
<Saviq> elopio, why couldn't satisfy deps? everything's in distro?
<elopio> Saviq: Unmet build dependencies: libunity-api-dev (>= 7.87)
<elopio> I only have available 7.86+14.10.20140718.1-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> elopio, oh indeed, that's real interesting
 * Saviq wonders how'd it even build!?
<Mathuin> When I start emacs from an xterm, it has all my environment variables -- specifically my PATH.  When I start emacs from Unity, it does not.  How can I make starting emacs from Unity work just like starting emacs from an xterm ?
<Saviq> elopio, 7.87 is in distro https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-api
<Saviq> elopio, must be didn't propagate properly yet (got pushed last)
<Saviq> s/pushed/migrated/
<Saviq> elopio, on another note, you might wanna use http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py on your local and remote branches, we got tags back...
<Saviq> Mathuin, just put it in ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc
<Mathuin> It's in .bashrc.
<Mathuin> And it's not being read.
<Saviq> Mathuin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Saviq> Mathuin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Persistent_environment_variables to be specific
<Mathuin> So .profile is the place to put something like path settings, because it will be executed both by Unity and by something like a console login?
<Mathuin> How do I find out which shells respect .profile ?
<elopio> Saviq: right, I saw 300 on the last merge. Thanks for the reminder.
<Saviq> Mathuin, all of them should
<Mathuin> Okay.
<elopio> Saviq: I've just updated apt and now I see the new version.
<Mathuin> Saviq: okay, I don't have .bash_profile or .bash_login so it looks like bash will read .profile
<Saviq> Mathuin, it will
<Mathuin> Saviq: thank you for the pointer to .profile.  Just finished testing, and it does what I need it to do.
<kgunn> elopio: hey when you get on, i'm seeing a merge conflict with your branch in the silo
<kgunn> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-1-build/107/console
<elopio> kgunn: I'm not touching Shell at all. I merged with the prerequisite branch, and it shows no conflicts.
<elopio> I pushed that anyway.
<kgunn> elopio: its conflicting with trunk...
<elopio> kgunn: I already merged with trunk earlier. Now it says: Nothing to do.
<elopio> could it be michael's branch the one with the conflict?
<kgunn> maybe
<elopio> no, that one merges cleanly too.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-01
<kgunn> elopio: its these three
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/228534
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/drop-running-apps-from-dash/+merge/227707
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/dash-as-app-autopilot/+merge/229123
<elopio> kgunn: the first one is already merged, so I guess it shouldn't be part of the silo.
<elopio> it shouldn't affect either.
<elopio> I have merged trunk with the other two and it has no conflicts.
<elopio> maybe the latest merge I did improved things? Can you try again??
<kgunn> elopio: hmmm, musta been merged with saviqs
<elopio> kgunn: sorry, it's the second one the already merged.
<kgunn> elopio: can you merge back trunk once more ? i bet you probably did it right before all the unity8 stuff migrated...
<kgunn> we caught it on the edge
<elopio> kgunn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7919046/
<elopio> also http://paste.ubuntu.com/7919049/
<elopio> this one I did it when I got your ping. It added some changes but was a clean merge.
<Saviq> elopio, apps not launching make sense because of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-shell/drop-appid-workaround/+merge/228427
<Saviq> elopio, we need a corresponding branch from the click scope
<Saviq> that will send us proper appid:///, applications:/// urls
<tsdgeos> holy merge batman
<tsdgeos> too many branches take a while to merge :D
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> it's been 13 MPs...
<Saviq> mhr3, FYI: bcmwl builds again
<mhr3> yey, so i can reboot again :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, upgrade first ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: who do we get to merge https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1349705 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349705 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Flickable gets confused when there's other flickables on top" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> otherwise merging in the overview is going to be a mess
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dandrader: are we fine with top approving https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/228534 that has every single autopilot test not passing?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, leo has a branch for it that fixes the AP tests
<tsdgeos> ah cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's the branch after it that fixes all those
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me find out
<Saviq> (re: qt)
<tsdgeos> still 1 test broken
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/dash-as-app-autopilot/+merge/229123
<tsdgeos> but much more acceptable
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, Leo reported that's a bug, shell locks up when you try to swipe dash in when app is still loading
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for bug #1349705 I'll just prepare a package and put it in there
<ubot5> bug 1349705 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Flickable gets confused when there's other flickables on top" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349705
<Saviq> same silo with overview, only problem is we'll need to smoke-test it
<tsdgeos> dandrader: if there's https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/dash-as-app-autopilot/+merge/229123 i guess you can top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/dash-as-app/+merge/228534 again and put https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity8/dash-as-app-autopilot/+merge/229123 as requisite in the description?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cool
<tsdgeos> and not cool at the same time :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah now that you're here
<tsdgeos> shouldn't
<tsdgeos>                         if (!rendererLoader.expanded && !seeAllLabel.visible && target.collapsedItemCount > 0) {
<tsdgeos> be
<tsdgeos>                         if (!rendererLoader.expanded && seeAllLabel.visible && target.collapsedItemCount > 0) {
<tsdgeos> in qml/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml '
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lookin'
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it's only meant to filter the results if see all isn't there
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because you can't see all the results in the grid (because of collapsed-rows: 2 for example)
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<Saviq> and you can't expand it because you have no see all (because you have a header link, which "invalidates" see all)
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what's our next target for landing stuff? dash_overview + friends?
<tsdgeos> do we have a silo
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're doing dash as app first
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then overview
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you have dash overview handy btw?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on the desktop yes, phone not up to date
<Saviq> tsdgeos, desktop's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll forward you images for the favorites, could you please do a few screenshots at different aspect ratios?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what you mean different aspect ratios?
<tsdgeos> change the "screen" size?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, landscape, portrait etc.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try out three or four sizes please
<tsdgeos> Saviq: favorites and all or just favorites?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just favourites, in All we're not forcing aspect ratio yet (are we?)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no we're not
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you happen to know the paths of the files i have to overwrite?
<tsdgeos> because they are not unity8's
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think i may need some extra packages
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> mhr3: which files do i need to overwrite to show my own dash overview images
<tsdgeos> for applications, music, video
<mhr3> tsdgeos, $ scopes-client musicaggregator "" | head
<mhr3> icon field
<tsdgeos> oki, tx
<mhr3> tsdgeos, alt nav should be fully working now
<mhr3> ...ish :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: :D
<tsdgeos> ish?
<mhr3> might be a bug here and there :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: tests don't pass
<tsdgeos> can't dpkg pacakge it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, did you pull?
<tsdgeos> ah you just changed it
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> still failing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I was thinking... when you look at a dash page, meaning you focused the dash and you are on a certain page... maybe we should just create all the delegates on that page, maybe delaying just the image fetching until they're on screen (to potentially save data)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, creating/destroying delegates (and whole categories, for that matter) will always kick us in the a$$
<mhr3> tsdgeos, can you pastebin LastTest.log?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and well, if you're looking at a dash page, we should not refrain from committing memory to it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7922784/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as we unfocus, we should destroy all offscreen delegates (at least those vertically off-screen, not sure if we should destroy all that are not visible in the dash right now), but maybe not the categories
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's have a think/sleep & chat about it next week
<tsdgeos> :(
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> i mean
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, does that make any sense to you http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7922748/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, weird, it's failing in location test... i didn't even touch that :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what I got out of a local build with your patch
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i need to more somewhere else :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: beats me
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you have python-tornado installed?
<tsdgeos> i do
<mhr3> pete-woods, why would that fail ^?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, or you know... DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nocheck" bzr bd
<tsdgeos> taht too
<pete-woods> mhr3: well the location tests only require tornado, and don't do anything clever outside
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3 is right, it built with 4.9
<Saviq> (at least probably)
<Saviq> we might need to force it to 4.8 for now and do a whole-set transition to 4.9 separately
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what built with 4.9?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qtdeclarative, the symbol changes
<tsdgeos> ahhhh
<tsdgeos> ok, thought you were talking about unity-scopes-shell and the test issues :D
<Saviq> sry
<dpm> hi pete-woods, so thostr_ told me you're the man for adding a snippet for basic networking to the Qt Creator scopes template :)
<pete-woods> dpm: yep, I'm happy to take on that task when I have a minute
<pete-woods> I'd basically be gutting the one of the video scopes
<pete-woods> I'll probably keep a basic test case, too
<dpm> pete-woods, awesome, yes, that sounds like a plan. So if that helps, this is essentially the code we've got now http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/+junk/scopetemplate/files - you might want to use it as a basis or as you say, start from one of the video scopes
<dpm> pete-woods, in addition to networking, it'd be good to have some basic code to process what the remote service returns (e.g. perhaps json, if that's the most common format?)
<pete-woods> dpm: yep, will do it with json
<dpm> sounds good
<pete-woods> dpm: I'll put a basic python based http server in the test case to test it all
<dpm> oh, that'd be a huge improvement from what we've got now, yes
<pete-woods> dpm: well I have that already in the video scope tests, so it should be very little effort to copy it over
<dpm> great
<facundobatista> Hola
<dpm> pete-woods, do you have a rough idea of when you could have this template ready?
<pete-woods> dpm: it's a matter of priorities, if thostr_ says to do it right away, then pretty quick really
<dandrader> Saviq, so dash-as-an app is not getting merged any time soon because of that AP test failure, right (which pointed to a regression)
<pete-woods> I'm currently managing a release of unity-scopes-api with ABI breaks, though, so after that
<Saviq> dandrader, "any time soon" meaning until we fix it (we need to)
<Saviq> dandrader, there's two issues I know of: stuff getting stuck when you switch between dash/app, and failure to launch apps from dash (I believe a click scope issue)
<dandrader> Saviq, I mean that this will likely come before dash-as-app: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1350917
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350917 in Unity 8 "UI freezes when switching to an app which is opening." [Critical,In progress]
<dandrader> Saviq, or should, as it's a critical bug...
<Saviq> dandrader, it can come *with* it, not necessarily before
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, the silo thing
<Saviq> dandrader, yup ;)
<dpm> thanks pete-woods
<thostr_> dpm: about pete's priorities
<thostr_> dpm: so, first he needs to finish the unity-scopes release and afterwards he can spend some time on it... would it be ok for you if he'd just "throw" you some code over?
<dpm> thostr_, I think so, I'm talking to Zoltan about when it'd be good for this to land on a QtC release. My hunch is that it'd be good to have the template early next week if possible, but let me see what he has to say
<dpm> thostr_, pete-woods, so either after the unity-scopes release is finished (if that's today) or early next week would work well to include the template in QtC. Would that work for you?
<thostr_> dpm: next week :)
<dpm> ok, let's follow up next week, then. Thanks!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> tsdgeos, poing
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can we kill visible in scopves-v4 ?
<tsdgeos> or is anyone using it?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<mhr3> tsdgeos, visible what?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Scope::visible
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh yea, let's drop it
<tsdgeos> seems like a bastard favorite
<tsdgeos> to me
<Saviq> +1
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and that means you can drop the filter proxy model in shell right?
<mhr3> yey!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: hmmmm
<tsdgeos> we may need to add some stuff
<tsdgeos> mhr3: we are using the filter proxy model to ask for the index of a scope in the model
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you think we can add to ScopesInterface ? or at least a count
<tsdgeos> so i can just iterate over getScope(int row)
<mhr3> it doesn't have that?
<tsdgeos> count not
<tsdgeos> getScope(row) yes
<tsdgeos> but without count i don't know where to stop
<tsdgeos> well i guess i could stop on null
<mhr3> adding it, we have it on all models
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> lunchy lunchy
<mhr3> same
<jgdx> larsu, are you able to build gsettings-qt for armhf? I get dep issues I am unable to solve (first mesa, then gio2.0 dev)
<seb128> jgdx, is that crossbuild?
<jgdx> seb128, yes
<seb128> jgdx, likely an archive issue rather a gsettings-qt one then...
<jgdx> seb128, yeah, and jenkins build it seemingly fine for armhf.
<seb128> jgdx, well, jenkins doesn't crossbuild
<jgdx> seb128, it is all clear now
<seb128> weird
<jgdx> seb128, no, "it's all clear to me now [why it passes on jenkins but fails for me]"
<seb128> oh, ok
<jgdx> seb128, this is new to me, how is archive issues like these resolved?
<jgdx> s/is/are
<seb128> by somebody looking what the issue is and fixing it
<seb128> likely buggy multiarch support somewhere in the depends of what you try to install
<seb128> xnox might be able to help you/give more hints on how to debug
<jgdx> right, thanks
<xnox> hm?! =)
 * xnox reads back
<seb128> xnox, gsettings-qt doesn't seem to be crossbuildable and jgdx is not sure how/where to report the issue
<xnox> seb128: by default, one should assume that cross-building has not been enabled. Most packages need tweaks to get it working.
<seb128> xnox, well, in that case jgdx says he got gio not installable, that should work
<xnox> seb128: my laptop seems to lack cross-sbuild chroot, please wait =)
<seb128> k
<seb128> thanks for looking ;-)
<xnox> seb128: jgdx: all build-dependencies are coorectly installable for cross-compilation. However gsettings-qt appears to be using qmake, which is not supported build-system for cross-compilation.
<seb128> oh, ok
<xnox> seb128: jgdx: please use CMake, or some other sensible build-system like autotools.
<seb128> we have better things to do for rtm than changing build systems
<seb128> so I guess that's just not cross buildable
<seb128> it's not like we were changing it every week anyway, so shouldn't be a real issue
<xnox> jgdx: if you want to build it locally, $ mk-sbuild --arch armhf utopic; sbuild --arch armhf *.dsc should work to do "native" compilation locally, powered by qemu-user-static.
<jgdx> xnox, seb128, k, thank you
<seb128> jgdx, yw!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you removed visible but did not add count
<mhr3> tsdgeos, just got back from lunch
<tsdgeos> same here :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping me when you're done
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> cool tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, test reports should be good now... it was a lettercase issue
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Test vs test
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> really?
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> mterry_: answered your question
<tsdgeos> Saviq: in our side or on CI side?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, depends ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, CI expected test, we had Test
<tsdgeos> i mean there's no standard, is there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but got fixed CI side
<Saviq> nope
<tsdgeos> did they tell us?
<mterry_> tsdgeos, cool updated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was just miscomm, fginther added Test now, too
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, *but* it still didn't end up in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/730/testReport/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/ yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we might need to follow up
<kgunn> did we find another bug in qtdeclarative ? (dash as app silo)
<Saviq> kgunn, found it earlier than that
<Saviq> kgunn, and related to overview rather than dash as app
<Saviq> kgunn, but we thought we can just put it in anyway, we're working on a fix for dash as app anyway
<Saviq> or dandrader is working on a fix
<kgunn> sure
 * Saviq is about to fly out
<tsdgeos> kgunn: it was there for a while, caused using the "old combo in header" not work sometimes, never was able to pin point it
<tsdgeos> it is this one
 * kgunn hopes Saviq's arms are well rested for the flappign
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> \o/        —o—        \o/         —o—           \o/
<kgunn> lol
<tsdgeos>  /°\
<tsdgeos> weird guy
<tsdgeos> mhr3: for mocking purposes can i make navigationid() and query() be the same?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do whatever you want in mocks
<tsdgeos> well i need to make them do similar something to what you do :D
<tsdgeos> in my head query and navigationid are just the same since i don't do weird jumps, so performquery will just use navigationid to internally change the current navigationid and that's it
<cwayne> tsdgeos: hey, any progress on table widget for previews?
<tsdgeos> cwayne: it's done
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh that reminds me, i'm not doing anything with currentAltNavId
<tsdgeos> cwayne: needs to be reviewed and merged :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: meaning?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, that i got a bug :)
<cwayne> tsdgeos: :D nice, thanks!
<tsdgeos> cwayne: i can give you a branch if you want to try it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but we'll need to think things through, to deal with the bug we've been talking about for the past few days
<cwayne> tsdgeos: that'd be great
<tsdgeos> cwayne: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/tablePreviewWidget/+merge/229006
<mhr3> tsdgeos, for one, you should consider that performquery for a particular navId will change currentNavId, but asynchronously
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and maybe it won't if something goes wrong (query fails or something)
<cwayne> tsdgeos: awesome, thanks man
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i see
<mhr3> tsdgeos, btw if you want to test it against a scope, you can build my sort-order branch and point scope-tool to ./builddir/tests/data/mock-scope-double-nav/*.ini
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so what the current department code does is
<tsdgeos> on pressed, get the departmentid the role returns and assume that is the next department id we will go
<tsdgeos> is that wrong?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sounds good to me
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so what's performquery doing then?
<tsdgeos> it goes there
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> asks the scope to get data for that dep_id
<mhr3> and that can fail
<tsdgeos> but i'll be showiing that department already
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but i think the bug was that you assumed that when a scope page is shown the first time, you're in root department
<mhr3> and that's not always the case
<tsdgeos> it's the only way it can work
<tsdgeos> i can't go more left than first
<tsdgeos> kind of tricky :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, unfortunately you might need to
<tsdgeos> unfortuantely i might need to rewrite the whole thing then
<mhr3> tsdgeos, consider that you click on a scope link that takes you to amazon's "Music DVDs" right away, there's quite a lot of stuff to the left
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> there were no scope links
<tsdgeos> and noone told me i should have to go left
<tsdgeos> so it's not developed for that
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you know things change and get extended all the time
<tsdgeos> i'm just saying "that small bugfix" may mean re-coding everything
<mhr3> ouch
<tsdgeos> it's not your fault nor for you to care
<tsdgeos> but it's what it is
<tsdgeos> just complaining to the air
<mterry> tsdgeos, in ~aacid/unity8/implementOverlayColor, how does one test the branch?
<tsdgeos> mterry: make tryCard
<greyback> tsdgeos: was that supposed to rhyme? Cuz it sounded good :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, I tried altering the default #99000000 value, but it didn't give any visible chang
<tsdgeos> and do some stuff
<tsdgeos> mterry: let me see
<greyback> tsdgeos: even has good rhythm
<tsdgeos> greyback: :D
<tsdgeos> no it was not
<mterry> will try tryCard
<tsdgeos> mterry: ah you need to be in overlay
<MacSlow> What was the reason again for unity8 not starting on the desktop and just idling around after run.sh?
<tsdgeos> mterry: are you there?
<mterry> tsdgeos, I don't know unity8 terminology outside of the greeter ;)
<mterry> tsdgeos, where is the overlay?
<tsdgeos> mterry: use the combo, select overlaid
<tsdgeos> then go to the lower editable part
<mterry> tsdgeos, are you talking about tryCard?
<tsdgeos> mterry: yes
<tsdgeos> mterry: there's a combo topright, no?
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh I was talking about looking around unity8 while it's running
<tsdgeos> mterry: ah, then you look at the carousel
<tsdgeos> but tryCard is just easier
<mterry> tsdgeos, I thought we dropped carousels
<tsdgeos> you can change stuff live
<tsdgeos> select art, header, summary - overlaid
<tsdgeos> and then in the lower editable box
<tsdgeos> put   "overlayColor":"#99990000",
<tsdgeos> after title for example
<tsdgeos> and change it to
<tsdgeos>   "overlayColor":"#99009900",
<tsdgeos> and see how it changes
<mterry> k
<mterry> tsdgeos, brilliant
<tsdgeos> works by chance
<tsdgeos> i just played with the shader code until it did what i wnted
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhall119> mhr3: ping
<mhall119> nvm, I can look it up myself
<mhall119> actually I'll ping again, do you know of any tutorials for using net-cpp?
<tsdgeos> mterry: if you're doing small reviews, you could do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/pageHeaderBackgroundOverflow/+merge/228881
<tsdgeos> mterry: very easy to test, run make tryDash, go to the third scope (the one with the ubuntu logo) and click on the search icon
<tsdgeos> see difference with and without patch
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and maybe you can do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/collapsingPreviews/+merge/228857 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/tablePreviewWidget/+merge/229006 since they have to do with previews?
<Cimi> not doing reviews until I got mine approved :O
<Cimi> :P
<Cimi> it's give and take!
<cwayne> Cimi: any eta on settings UI support landing?
<mterry> tsdgeos, will review that one
<Cimi> cwayne, I will start monday
<Cimi> cwayne, might take a week
<dednick> tsdgeos: ping
<tsdgeos> dednick: yep?
<dednick> tsdgeos: hey. did you do the work on scopeStyle?
<tsdgeos> dednick: it's mostly saviq's
<tsdgeos> but i know some
<tsdgeos> why?
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. ok. don't think it belongs in PageHeader since it's in Components, not Dash. Causing me pain since i want to use it in indicators.
<dednick> all i need to do it define QtObject with known params right?
<tsdgeos> i remmeber arguing with saviq about that yeah
<tsdgeos> yeah a QtObject would do
<tsdgeos> now
<tsdgeos> you're using a PageHeader in indicators?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yes. getting rid of tabs
<tsdgeos> dednick: why you need PageHEader?
<tsdgeos> and not the SDK's one?
<tsdgeos> i mean PageHeader gives you the search thing
<tsdgeos> do you need search?
<dednick> tsdgeos: no.
<tsdgeos> then you should probably use SDK one
<dednick> tsdgeos: doesnt the sdk header require mainview crap?
<dednick> integrated with the pages
<tsdgeos> well you can use the "private" stuff like our PageHeader does
<tsdgeos> PageHeadStyle
<tsdgeos> see inside pageheader
<tsdgeos> PageHeadStyle is "most" of the stuff
<tsdgeos> and then there's all the saerch and etc
<tsdgeos> but if you don't need that
<tsdgeos> PageHeadStyle should be good for you
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. does it look the same as the dash headeR?
<tsdgeos> dednick: well it's what the PageHeader is using ;)
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, the PageHeader component is actually dash-specific...
<Saviq> dednick, it should actually be moved to Dash/
<Saviq> and you just use the SDK one
<dednick> tsdgeos: Saviq: ok, thanks. i'll take a look
<cwayne> Saviq: is there a size limit on the icon for an attribute?  I'm trying to use an image I get from yelp API showing the ratings, and it's not showing up on the device, but working in scope-tool
<Saviq> cwayne, nope, as you can see in https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/attribute/+merge/223242 around line 49
<Saviq> cwayne, we just force height to 2gu and use natural width
<cwayne> Saviq: any idea why mine wouldn't show up on device, but does show up in scope-tool?
<Saviq> cwayne, paulliu might be able to help, he wrote that
<Saviq> cwayne, but nothing comes to mind, any interesting unity8.log output?
<cwayne> or am i abusing this, and we're expecting an actual icon name instead of a .png...
<dednick> krieky. we should really get a basic header from sdk...
<mhr3> cwayne, is your device updated? :)
<Saviq> cwayne, no, any valid URL is supported
<Saviq> cwayne, now mhr3's is an interesting question ;)
<cwayne> mhr3: yessir, my other attribute is showing up
<Saviq> cwayne, look in unity8.log for any relevant errors/warnings
<mhr3> cwayne, how many of them do you have?
<cwayne> mhr3: 2
<mhr3> hm
<cwayne> could this be it? file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Icon10.qml:49:9: QML Connections: Cannot assign to non-existent property "onSourceChanged"
<tsdgeos> yeah the sdk went crazy
<Saviq> cwayne, unlikely
<tsdgeos> but that is "ok" i think
<Saviq> cwayne, that's a spurious warning in SDK
<Saviq> gtg
<Saviq> boarding in 5
<Saviq> o/
<cwayne> mhr3: so if i switch the order, I do get the icon, but not the label, or the second attribute
<mhr3> whaaat
<mhr3> cwayne, how are you pushing it?
<cwayne> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7925147/
<mhr3> cwayne, hm, wonder if it's something to do with go binding
<cwayne> mhr3: i thought that, but then why would it work on scope-tool at all?
<mhr3> oh it works there?
<mhr3> hmmm
<mhr3> ok weird
<cwayne> yeah, worked like a charm in scope-tool, just not device :/
<mhr3> cwayne, could you screenshot both the device and the scope-tool?
<cwayne> mhr3: yep, was just doing that
<cwayne> http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/device.png
<cwayne> http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/scope-tool.png
<cwayne> mhr3: ^
<mhr3> cwayne, could you make a click out of the scope and send it to paul?
<mhr3> cwayne, but i'm afraid it will have to wait till monday, we're just wrapping up here
<cwayne> mhr3: sure
<mhr3> thx
 * mhr3 out
<Wellark> JohnLea: I need design review for this:
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159
<Wellark> JohnLea: the attacched pictures should be enough
<Wellark> Saviq: charles is testing my modeminfo branch
<Wellark> all of the individual ci tests are either SUCCESS or UNSTABLE
<Wellark> and jenkins gives overall status as FAILED
<Wellark> is that expected?
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/modeminfo/+merge/225159/comments/555347
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-02
<boipussy> Is the Unity Desktop ported to Debian?
<boipussy> Hello?
<boipussy> HELLO????
<justme12> hi all, I'm a newbie with ubuntu but not linux/unix, i ran 14.04 happily until 14.04.1 upgrade, when unity got broken: no top panel, no icons on the left - desktop icons I placed before are there, context-menu for root window works - I don't know which program is responsible for the top panel and app icons on the left (I asked in #ubuntu already, but no helpful response there)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-27
<akiva-thinkpad> hey I am just double checking; I want to start contributing to unity8. which image is more ideal to develop on, this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/ or this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<mzanetti> cimi, hey ho
<mzanetti> how's the Ubuntu Shape topic?
<mzanetti> cimi, and this: https://trello.com/c/pcbaobCA/161-8-implement-new-comment-entry-in-previews-with-avatar-date-and-comment
<cimi> mzanetti, I have a branch local, but doesn't look as matthieu expected, so I pinged loic to see if he can tweak the values
<mzanetti> cimi, ack (re shape thing)
<mzanetti> cimi, and this: https://trello.com/c/pcbaobCA/161-8-implement-new-comment-entry-in-previews-with-avatar-date-and-comment
<cimi> mzanetti, I forgot about this, I think I tweaked your branch and was waiting review?
<mzanetti> cimi, that was for the input field
<cimi> or maybe I even pushed something
<mzanetti> cimi, and yes, that's in a silo atm
<mzanetti> cimi, this trello card is about displaying the comments from others
<mzanetti> cimi, with avatar, date etc
<cimi> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/previewSocialComment/+merge/263339 ?
<mzanetti> cimi, yeah, that branch was about writing a comment
<mzanetti> now I'm asking about displaying them
<cimi> this displays
<mzanetti> oh, indeed
<mzanetti> so this is done?
<cimi> mzanetti, seems like, and landed :D
<mzanetti> looks like
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<mzanetti> cimi, think you can do this one then? https://trello.com/c/Po7jbsRZ/81-8-posting-videos-photos-via-preview
<mzanetti> actually I'm not sure if pstolowski did the ground works already
<cimi> mzanetti, first I have another couple around cards
<mzanetti> cimi, ack
<mariogrip> Xmir: Failed to send message to server: Broken pipe ... Any ideas?
<dandrader> mariogrip, better ask in #ubuntu-mir
<mariogrip> dandrader: Okay, thanks.
<greyback_> mzanetti: hey, are there any known AP test fails with u8 atm?
<mzanetti> greyback_, yes and no
<mzanetti> greyback_, so it is known that sometimes at startup, AP fails to connect to the test
<mzanetti> erm, to unity
<greyback_> mzanetti: they need a re-run then?
<mzanetti> yes
<greyback_> ok
<mhall119> kgunn: mzanetti: how close are we to being able to plug a Nexus4 into HDMI and have it orient/fill the external screen properly?
<mzanetti> more a question for greyback__ at this stage ^
<mhall119> I want to get a "docking station" assembled to test convergence, but there's not much point until it can use the screen properly
<mzanetti> uh! want a picture and a howto for that docking station :D
<mzanetti> finally my reason to buy a 3d printer
<kgunn> kdub: ^
<greyback__> mhall119: : silo0 has an early version of that, it's got rough edges tho
<mhall119> greyback__: I couldn't tell a difference in the HDMI output between rc-proposed without silo0 and with it
<kdub> mhall119, yes, the mir features are in place
<greyback__> mhall119: when did you test?
<mhall119> greyback__: slimport adapter connecting my Nexus4 to an HDMI TV
<mhall119> greyback__: just a couple days ago
<greyback__> mhall119: ok, I'll give the silo a look tomorrow.
<mhall119> mzanetti: well, "docking station" was in scare quites because it'll be the slimport adapter and bluetooth keyboard/mouse
<mhall119> greyback__: thanks, and anything I can do to help with testing/debugging, please let me know
<greyback__> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> I've figured out how to use the citrain tool now to install silos
<kgunn> kdub: just in mir0.14 tho ?
<mhall119> it looks like silo0 is using the Mir 0.13 series
<mhall119> how can I check what version of Mir is being used on my phone?
<dandrader> mzanetti, "(process:32142): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'com.canonical.qtmir' is not installed"
<dandrader> I was told you know how to work around this crash
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> dandrader, where are you getting this?
<dandrader> when trying to run qtmir demo server on a laptop
<mzanetti> well, you could install the settings schema
<mzanetti> which you should have if you're running the stable-phone-overlay ppa
<dandrader> mzanetti, I do have /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/com.canonical.qtmir.gschema.xml
<mzanetti> dandrader, can you query it with gsettings?
<dandrader> mzanetti, don't know how to do it
<mzanetti> gsettings list-keys com.canonical.qtmir
<dandrader> mzanetti, does not show it
<dandrader> I'm running as root, if it makes any difference
<mzanetti> hmm... good question. let me try
<mzanetti> works for me as root too
<mzanetti> dandrader, unlikely, but try recompiling your schemas:
<mzanetti> sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<dandrader> mzanetti, that solved it. thanks!
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> dandrader, smells like some apt-get upgrade didn't finish all the configure steps
<kdub> kgunn, i think 0.14 might have two bugs that were fixed recently with multimonitor
<kdub> but silo0 should have those fixes
<kgunn> that's right
<kgunn> plus 14 is gonna hit vivid any day now
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-28
<lpotter> cd bin
<greyback_> lpotter: /bin $
<lpotter> wrong dir ~/bin :)
<attente> i can't seem to log into a unity8 session from the unity8 lock screen. every time i enter my password, it just resets back to the lock screen
<attente> this is on desktop btw
<seb128> attente, unity8/mir don't handle keyboard layouts, so make sure you type what you think you are typing
<seb128> you are probably qwerty, but in case you have a difference on some symbol or something you are using
<attente> seb128: i haven't had this problem before, and wouldn't it show an error saying incorrect password? also my password is short and contains no special characters
<seb128> no, it doesn't show an error
<seb128> it just "wobble"
<seb128> I often have the issue typing my password in azerty :p
<seb128> is that a recent issue? on wily?
<attente> oh. it didn't wobble for me
<seb128> I didn't try unity8 this week, I can update and try in a bit
<attente> sure, yeah, this is in wily
<attente> quite a lot of errors in the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11953881/
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, ^ you test unity8/wily regularly, did you get login issues?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: No, not as of yesterday.
<ChrisTownsend> Hmm, Mir issues it seems.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Do you have mir-graphics-drivers-desktop installed?
<ChrisTownsend> You should, but just checking.
<ChrisTownsend> Nevermind, you're at the Unity8 lockscreen, so you do
<attente> ChrisTownsend: were you able to reproduce it?
<ChrisTownsend> attente: Give me a sec and I'll reboot my test system.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: It still works fine for me.
<ChrisTownsend> attente: It seems it lost track of the Scopes surface.  Anything in the unity8-dash.log file?
<attente> ChrisTownsend: this is what i have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11953951/
<ChrisTownsend> attente: In your unity8.log, this seems to be where it falls down:
<ChrisTownsend> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<ChrisTownsend> Signal caught by Mir, stopping Mir server..
<ChrisTownsend> Not sure why that is happening.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Any ideas about what's happening w/ attente's session? ^^^^
<greyback_> hmm no idea, but that dbus fail looks relevant
<greyback_> I'll update my wily machine to see if I can repro
<mhall119> kgunn: kdub: can we get a blog post talking about what's new in Mir 0.14 and coming in 0.15 on unity.ubuntu.com please?
<kgunn> camako__: ^
 * kdub wouldnt mind writing something
<camako__> Blog post? Was there some external interest in seeing this info in a blog?
<davmor2> kdub: you just did /me quotes "kdub wouldnt mind writing something"
<kdub> davmor2, yes?
<davmor2> kdub: but that is writing something :P
<kdub> ah :)
 * kdub wouldnt mind writing this, and writing something else
<davmor2> hahah
<greyback_> mhall119: hey, silo0 is working fine, pocket-desktop is functional in there
<mhall119> greyback_: ok, I'll try it again
<mhall119> greyback_: it's not turned off for mako for some reason is it?
<greyback_> mhall119: nope, I have it working on my mako right now
<greyback_> mhall119: please use hte cltrain tool to enable it, so the right packages are installed
<mhall119> greyback_: does the display work properly on an external monitor, or is it just the keyboard/mouse switching on desktop mode that's working?
<greyback_> mhall119: all of the above
<mhall119> cool, I don't have BT mouse or keyboard yet, but I'll try the display part
<greyback_> mhall119: it will change to desktop mode when you plug in the display. Thanks for trying it out!
<camako__> mhall119, is this where I post for Mir 0.14?
<camako__> https://unity.ubuntu.com/blog/
<mhall119> camako__: yes, if you don't have access to /wp-admin/ let me know
<camako__> mhall119, Thanks. I seem to have access after logging in.
<mhall119> greyback_: oh, that's some nice progresss :)
<mhall119> it doesn't crash when I plug it in to HDMI, it auto-rotates on the phone and has the right orientation on the TV
<greyback_> mhall119: we've a long way to go with window management, but yeah hte basics are there
<greyback_> yay for not crashing! :)
<mhall119> the scopes app has the header cut off on the phone, and it's not filling the TV screen properly, but it's closer
<greyback_> mhall119: yeah, several apps are too tall for phone landscape
<mhall119> on the TV it seems to be shifted about 20% down and to the left
<greyback_> I'm unsure what to do there
<greyback_> yeah, it's the same image as on the phone screen, which has smaller resolution
<greyback_> on nexus7 it looks better
<greyback_> as resolutions almost 1080p there
<mhall119> greyback_: really the grid units setting should change at runtime to match the external display
<greyback_> mhall119: that is easier said than done
<mhall119> I figured
<greyback_> but yeah, that would be the plan
<mhall119> greyback_: as for what to do, file bugs, lots of them :)
<mhall119> against the SDK, the apps, etc
<mhall119> if we should just change the GU to use fewer pixels when plugged in, that would probably help with apps fitting on scren
<greyback_> mhall119: sure, but the grid units have never changed at runtime before, I'm not sure if the SDK guys have that in mind
 * mhall119 will go and ask
<camako__> mhall119, I created something simple ---> https://unity.ubuntu.com/2015/07/28/whats-new-in-mir-0-14/
<camako__> Feel free to hook it where you want
<mhall119> camako__: perfect, thanks!
<mhall119> camako__: FYI, you need to put blog posts in the Articles category for them to show up on https://unity.ubuntu.com/blog/, I've just done that for yours
<camako__> mhall19, ok will do that next time. Thanks
<josharenson> mterry: where is the file that specifies what session is started after a user logs in? Not seeing it in /etc/lightdm or /usr/shar/lightdm
<mterry> josharenson, new-style folder for that is /usr/share/lightdm/sessions.  Old-style folder is /usr/share/xsessions/
<mterry> josharenson, the default is configured via /etc/lightdm.conf.d/*
<mterry> josharenson, or /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<mterry> josharenson, and the user can have their own setting for that saved in accountsservice
<josharenson> mterry: ok cool, thanks.
<greyback_> attente: it took me a long time to get a chance to try it, but my newly updated wily does let me log into unity8. So unfortunately something must be wrong on your end
<attente> greyback__, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-29
<greyback_> ltinkl: hey, I added a question on https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/xkbkeys/+merge/265810
<greyback_> am curious why some entries are commented out
<ltinkl> greyback_, I'll address it shortly, need to sort out some mess first :)
<greyback_> ltinkl: no rush
<greyback__> oops, closed this by accident
#ubuntu-unity 2015-07-30
<dandrader> greyback_, so mir 0.14 got released into vivid+overlay. so now the app focus stuff can finally land?
<greyback_> dandrader: yeah, I'm looking after that
<dandrader> bregma, hey, do you know where unity's cursor images are stored? and what code fetches them?
 * dandrader finds dmz-cursor-theme package. looks promising
<bregma> dandrader, as far as I know Unity just leverages the stock GTK cursors but I'll ask around
<dandrader> probably uses libxcb-cursor to load X11 cursor themes such as the dmz one....
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-01
<tsdgeos> mardy: do you know of any change in the accounts side lately that may be causing http://paste.ubuntu.com/21739582/ ?
<tsdgeos> related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1607799
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1607799 in Canonical System Image "Dash freezes after U1 login" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mardy> tsdgeos: no, not in 2016
<mardy> tsdgeos: but IIRC we landed some changes in unity-scope-shell, let me check if they could be relevant
<tsdgeos> mardy: rvr bisected the images in which is happening and it seems http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en/arale/386.commitlog is the landing that broke it, couldn't find anything really ugly tbh, i'm trying to reproduce the bisecting to confirm
<mardy> tsdgeos: I wonder, that might be libsignon-glib; can you try to revert it to an older version?
<mardy> tsdgeos: maybe just trying using libsignon-glib from vivid/main, not from the overlay ppa; it should still be ABI compatible, IIRC
<tsdgeos> yep , will do as part of the bisect
<tsdgeos> mardy: yeah seems to be  libsignon-glib
<mardy> tsdgeos: ok, I'll try to understand what's wrong
<tsdgeos> commented findings at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsignon-glib/+bug/1607799
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1607799 in Canonical System Image "Dash freezes after U1 login" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mardy> marcustomlinson: about the libsignon-glib bug, I suspect it might be a threading affinity issue with the GMainContext
<mardy> marcustomlinson: in the new versions, I've added a few g_idle_add() calls
<mardy> marcustomlinson: the description of https://developer.gnome.org/glib/unstable/glib-The-Main-Event-Loop.html#g-main-context-push-thread-default seems to confirm that
<mardy> marcustomlinson, tsdgeos: this fixes the unity-api-scopes test, do you mind reviewing it, especially if you have a gitlab account? https://gitlab.com/accounts-sso/libsignon-glib/merge_requests/9
<tsdgeos> mardy: man glib seems *easy*
<tsdgeos> ^_^
 * tsdgeos hides
<mardy> tsdgeos: :-D
<tsdgeos> mardy: i can't really review it, i can test it fixes the problem if that's enough
<marcustomlinson> mardy: same here.
<mardy> tsdgeos: cool, I'll get a silo
<marcustomlinson> mardy: awesome, could you add this to that silo so we can confirm the tests are happy: https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/unity-scopes-api/oa-test-fix/+merge/301047
<marcustomlinson> mardy: thanks for looking into this!
<mardy> marcustomlinson: yw! :-) Yes, I'll add it to that silo
<mardy> tsdgeos, marcustomlinson: building now: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1739
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so the build looks to have failed the same way, but looks like the wrong version of libsignon is being used: "Preparing to unpack .../libsignon-glib-dev_1.14+15.04.20160718-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ..."
<mardy> marcustomlinson: yes, and there's something wrong with the libsignon-glib tests, they fail quite often
<marcustomlinson> mardy: can you up the version number of libsignon so we can use (>= 1.15) in our debian control
<mardy> marcustomlinson: done, 1.14+16.10.20160718-0ubuntu2
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I'll start a rebuild of libsignon-glib, please start rebuilding u-s-a once ready
<dandrader> tedg,
<dandrader> tedg, around?
<dandrader> tedg, ual::Registry::runningApps() is not returning anything. any idea why?
<tedg> dandrader: I'm unfortunately heading out, and my wife is out of town so I can't make an excuse not to pick up the kids :-)
<tedg> dandrader: If you drop me an e-mail I can look, but check ubuntu-app-list, that is a cmdline of the same thing.
<dandrader> tedg, ok
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-02
<tsdgeos> cimi: you said "Just waiting for CI" in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix-1599238/+merge/299312
<tsdgeos> CI finished
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/wizardKeyboardPage/+merge/295060/comments/777399
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ouch thanks... looks like a bad merge
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea when yakkety is going to get the new uitk?
<tsdgeos> not sure if i should either continue workarounding not building or just install the .deb from proposed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whenever Qt 5.6 and new KDE get untangled
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'd recommend https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed#Selective_upgrading_from_-proposed
 * tsdgeos takes leap of faith
<tsdgeos> gets new qt on the way
<tsdgeos> hope not everything explodes :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know what KDE stuff causing the blockage so maybe i can try to help tonight?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in general anything that's red in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html (or "Not considered" for any other reason)
<Saviq> Mirv, know anything specific ↑↑?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I've tried pinging them but no response. they were originally saying that "just force anything" but I would like them to say that to release managers
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I made a list yesterday, but for example kwin segfaults seen in tests. just a moment.
<Mirv> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/01/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t09:44
<Mirv> tsdgeos:  kde-cli-tools libkscreen kdepim-runtime kxmlgui extra-cmake-modules kconfigwidgets okteta (amd64, retried) akonadi-search kidentitymanagement kdelibs4support kwayland libkscreen plasma-framework (s390x, retried)
<Mirv> + the kwin
<Mirv> and well marble too
<Mirv> after updating symbols it fails to build too
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so I've tried to get info if they feel they functionally work right now so that they can also fix them later. KDE autopkgtests have failed for ages in many cases, so they should in many cases be overridden.
<Mirv> after 073 lands I'll try again
<tsdgeos> you're not making me confident this update is not totally going to destroy my system :D
<Saviq> 073? what's interesting to KDE in there?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's been tested by me (Unity 8, Plasma, LXQt) and several Kubuntu people. there were more autopkgtests failing _before_ the Qt 5.6.1 landing, it's just that the normal case of things in yakkety-proposed is that KDE stuff is always blocked until someone says that "yes it works let's ignore the autopkgtests"
<Mirv> Saviq: 073 has the fix to only non-KDE autopkgtest failure, so after that it's only the KDE autopkgtests blocking the migration to release pocket (at least per excuses page)
<Saviq> Mirv, ack
<Mirv> so more reason to get the migration forward
<Saviq> Mirv, it's in QA queue already
<Mirv> Saviq: I know :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it's just that I don't want to be the guy telling release managers to ignore KDE's autopkgtests, even if I could quote something like that from #kubuntu-devel
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i see, at least konsole, kate and quassel still work after the update, something is something :D
<tsdgeos> let's see my plasma session tonight :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: are you btw running proposed, silo 24 or 24 + 41?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i enabled proposed and intsalled "some" packages
<tsdgeos> food
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, so yeah you have the new Frameworks and Plasma too, great. they would not have been required but it seemed like people wanted to get the new releases in to fix autopkgtests (among else)
<Mirv> Saviq: not sure why 073 doesn't show up at trello even though ticket says Ready
<Saviq> me eiher
<Saviq> +t
<Saviq> prolly too long again ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-03
<mterry> Saviq, I just now see your comment on greeter-apps.  It got pulled from the train?  pity.  There isn't a backported lightdm because we don't need it yet -- the instructions for testing greeter-apps aren't something we support yet (greeter on the phone)  -- I intend to backport lightdm to vivid when Robert finishes ironing out the in-session greeter support.
<mterry> Saviq, I just now see your comment on greeter-apps.  It got pulled from the train?  pity.  There isn't a backported lightdm because we don't need it yet -- the instructions for testing greeter-apps aren't something we support yet (greeter on the phone)  -- I intend to backport lightdm to vivid when Robert finishes ironing out the in-session greeter support.
<mterry> (You can test it on desktop though)
<Saviq> mterry, yeah sorry, it didn't start the session following the notes in description (likely because of wrong silo number) so I didn't wanna risk it without your vote
<mterry> Saviq, oh yeah I may have released the silo after approval of the branch
<mterry> I don't have the silo now at least
<Saviq> mterry, oh then not sure why, but it didn't start the session (I did add a comment on the MP what the error was I think?)
<mterry> Saviq, yeah if you don't have backported lightdm and you tried to follow the instructions in the MP, it won't work for sure
<mterry> Saviq, but following the instructions in the MP were just to verify that the code will work, once we get further along with lightdm.  The code isn't really active now on the phone, since we don't have split greeter yet
<mterry> Saviq, but the branch works fine (within limits like active u8 session) on the desktop today
<Saviq> mterry, sure, just didn't wanna land without clarifying with you :)
<Saviq> so blame the bug that hit you on Monday :)
<mterry> Ugh, I need to set up a bouncer
<mterry> Saviq, yeah if you don't have backported lightdm and you tried to follow the instructions in the MP, it won't work for sure
<mterry>  Saviq, but following the instructions in the MP were just to verify that the code will work, once we get further along with lightdm.  The code isn't really active now on the phone, since we don't have split greeter yet
<mterry>  Saviq, but the branch works fine (within limits like active u8 session) on the desktop today
<Saviq> <Saviq> mterry, sure, just didn't wanna land without clarifying with you :)
<mterry> got it
<mterry> Well, next silo  :(
<Saviq> <Saviq> so blame the bug that hit you on Monday :)
<mterry> Fair  :)  You did the right thing, I just don't like missing silo windows.  They come so few and far between  :)
<mterry> Building u8 on yakkety today, I get: /home/mike/Work/code/unity8/trunk/tests/utils/modules/Unity/Test/testutil.cpp:28:52: fatal error: UbuntuGestures/private/touchregistry_p.h: No such file or directory
<mterry> Might just be me, but am curious if anyone knows what's up with that
<mterry> libubuntugestures5-private-dev doesn't have that file...
<dandrader> mterry, need new uitk
<mterry> dandrader, the one in proposed?
<dandrader> mterry, version 1.3.2030
<mterry> yup, in proposed.  OK, will try
<mterry> dandrader, thanks
 * mterry suspects enabling proposed will break his system
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-04
<duflu> ltinkl: Please check out the 3rd and 4th branches also required. We need at least three of them released at once ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1607240
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1607240 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Unity8 default mouse wheel speed seen by Mir clients is 7.0 (it should be 1.0)" [High,In progress]
<ltinkl> duflu, got it, review?
<duflu> ltinkl: Yes please. But I don't know the landing procedure for those projects
<ltinkl> duflu, we can land them all together for sure
<ltinkl> duflu, left a comment; 5 is imho too much for the maximum speed
<duflu> ltinkl: That's not my concern. My concern is that the default sane speed of 1 will be too hard to find if the max is 5. So how about 3?
<ltinkl> duflu, wfm
<duflu> ltinkl: Or 2 to put the default in the middle :)
<duflu> Although that's less important than providing people a usable range
<ltinkl> 3 is fine imo
<ltinkl> dang those sliders should have a value indicator, and/or input box for precise values
<duflu> OK
<duflu> Yeah, extra annoying if people want fractional values below 1.0
<duflu> Or to find the default of 1.0 again
<ltinkl> exactly
<duflu> But not as annoying as the whole thing being unlabelled
<ltinkl> bug report: "hey user, what's your scrolling speed?", "dunno, somewhere in the middle"
<duflu> a gsettings command would work for bug reports
<duflu> Or some command
<ltinkl> yeah, if they have a terminal on their phone :)
<duflu> ltinkl: You don't get the scrollbar unless you have peripherals attached
<ltinkl> duflu, so, 3 as the max value?
<duflu> ltinkl: Pushing now
<ltinkl> duflu, thanks, tested and approved, but can't top approve :/
<ltinkl> duflu, mterry when he comes online
<duflu> ltinkl: OK, thanks. If anybody asks why scrolling is too fast/slow just tell them because one or more of those branches didn't land
<ibrahim> will unity 8 be shipped in Yakkety as an alternative session ? or we will have to install it manually as in Xenial ??
<jamesh> mardy: hi.  We're hoping to finally get silo 3 through, and I noticed you hadn't approved the online-accounts-api merge proposals.  Could you do that?
<mardy> jamesh: oops, sure
<mardy> jamesh: I'm short of teammates because of holidays, could you please approve mine?
<mardy> jamesh: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/online-accounts-api/daemon-coverage/+merge/300593 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/online-accounts-api/timeout-1603706/+merge/300416
<mardy> jamesh: I've approved yours
<mterry> We had to delay the silo because of a last minute regression?
<dandrader> mterry, with https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-mock-bg/+merge/302030 should makeTryWideView also change backgrounds? or just "make tryShell" is supposed to do so?
<mterry> dandrader, tryWideView isn't hooked up to the whole system, it's very narrowly targeted at WideView.  It doesn't pull from AccountsService for example.  So you should see no changes there
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Could you get https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-api/no-test-powerpc/+merge/301514 reviewed?
<sil2100> I could approve it as I approve of the change as a workaround
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you ↑
<mzanetti> ack
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-05
<Mirv> Saviq: now unity-scope-click segfaults http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<Mirv> Saviq: also qmltestrunner::DashContent::test_mainNavigation() seems flaky https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160804_211146@/log.gz
<Mirv> I didn't find an existing bug so I filed bug #1610165
<ubot5> bug 1610165 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "qmltestrunner::DashContent::test_mainNavigation() does not always pass" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1610165
<Saviq> tx
<vigo> hi!
<vigo> I'm finding some trouble to run unity8 on desktop :(
<vigo> it is basically not starting, once I type the pass it gets stuck on login screen
<davmor2> vigo: what graphics stack?
<vigo> nvidia
<vigo> It just hangs and I cannot enter pass anymore
<davmor2> vigo: if you have the nvidia binary installed it won't work you need to run the nouveau stack
<vigo> Yah I installed it
<davmor2> vigo: did you enable it though, goto additional drivers and select nouveau
<vigo> I'm on it =)
<vigo> applying
<vigo> With noveau I got black screen twice
<vigo> Not responding :(
<vigo> Whats next davmor2?
<vigo_> no able to access the unity8 desktop
<Mirv> vigo: seems like bug #1575516 maybe, not fixed yet, not sure if there is a workaround
<ubot5> bug 1575516 in mir (Ubuntu) "Mir is just a black screen and mouse cursor on Nvidia GTX 900" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575516
<dandrader> Mirv, is debian/patches/QQuickWindow-Fill-out-timestamps-in-QHoverEvents-sen.patch also goind to land in yakkety?
<dandrader> Mirv, in yakkety's
<dandrader> qtdeclarative-opensource-src, I mean
<dandrader> I have a fresh install of xenial + overlay on a laptop
<dandrader> mterry, and also installed unity8-desktop-session
<dandrader> mterry, after rebooting lightdm fails to come up. looking at the log, I see it's starting up unity-system-compositor. is that expected?
<mterry> dandrader, it's expected if you're using unity8-greeter or if you tried to log into your unity8 desktop session
<dandrader> mterry, that's right after rebooting
<mterry> dandrader, are you using unity8-greeter?
<dandrader> mterry, I don't know. but I did compile & install untiy8
<dandrader> mterry, maybe that installed unity8-greeter along with it
<dandrader> mterry, felling deja-vu
<dandrader> like we had this talk before :)
<dandrader> mterry, right. still have my notes on your suggestion of forcing unity-greeter
<mterry> dandrader, yes, where I was shocked that you use make install  :)
<dandrader> yep :)
<Knightmare> Would this be the right place to ask about unity 8?
<dandrader> Knightmare, yes
<Knightmare> Quick question, has anyone tried unity 8 for HiDPI?
<dandrader> Knightmare, not sure what you mean by that
<dandrader> Knightmare, you mean running unity8 on 4k displays and such?
<Knightmare> Yeah stuff like that
<Knightmare> Just wanted to know how well its handled before I decide to get a bigger monitor
<dandrader> Knightmare, unity8 and any application that uses ubuntu-ui-tookit has all sizes based in grid units
<dandrader> Knightmare, and the value in pixels of a grid unit varies depending on pixel density and viewing distance
<Knightmare> Ah ok, I was wondering if applications would do like-wise but I guess not
<JanC> for other applications it depends on the used toolkit, I guess?
<dandrader> JanC, yes
#ubuntu-unity 2017-08-05
<mobbydoux> Hi all , I was installed anbox+snap, and i remove her, but i have a enter in env : PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/snap/bin
<mobbydoux> How can delete ?
<mobbydoux> cmd : sudo env|grep PATH
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-01
<bast-anon> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bast-anon> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bast-anon> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bast-anon> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TriJetScud0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TriJetScud0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TriJetScud0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TriJetScud0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vectr0n2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vectr0n2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vectr0n2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<april17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<april17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<april17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<april17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kek918> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kek918> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kek918> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kek918> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oleo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oleo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<oleo> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<oleo> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Fieldy16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Fieldy16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Fieldy16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Fieldy16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<channels> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<channels> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<channels> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<channels> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ATDT9115> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ATDT9115> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ATDT9115> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ATDT9115> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<erasmus21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<erasmus21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<erasmus21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<erasmus21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<elenah18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elenah18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elenah18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<elenah18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<samouy8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<samouy8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<samouy8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kunwon124> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kunwon124> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kunwon124> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kunwon124> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Lymia16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lymia16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lymia16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lymia16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Colti16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Colti16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Colti16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Colti16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Victorsueca17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Victorsueca17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Victorsueca17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Victorsueca17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest41996> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fkz> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fkz> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fkz> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fkz> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<chaoscon19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chaoscon19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<chaoscon19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<chaoscon19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<prettymuchbryce9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<prettymuchbryce9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<prettymuchbryce9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<prettymuchbryce9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Stryyker9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Stryyker9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Stryyker9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Stryyker9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<__idiot__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<__idiot__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<__idiot__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<__idiot__> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mfa29816> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mfa29816> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mfa29816> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mfa29816> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ripdog26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ripdog26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ripdog26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ripdog26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Pyrrhic> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pyrrhic> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Pyrrhic> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Pyrrhic> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<l2y> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l2y> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<l2y> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<l2y> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<swoolley20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<swoolley20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<swoolley20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<swoolley20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<EvilRoey26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EvilRoey26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EvilRoey26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<EvilRoey26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<anataex> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anataex> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anataex> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anataex> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest16043> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest16043> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest16043> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest16043> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ovius> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ovius> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ovius> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ovius> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<d9b4bef92> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<d9b4bef92> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<d9b4bef92> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<d9b4bef92> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<trqx8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kirito> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kirito> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kirito> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kirito> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bladernr17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bladernr17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bladernr17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bladernr17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Neobenedict> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Neobenedict> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Neobenedict> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Neobenedict> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<floogulinc28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<floogulinc28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<floogulinc28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<floogulinc28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<iownall5551> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iownall5551> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iownall5551> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iownall5551> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dStruct24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dStruct24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dStruct24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dStruct24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ravioli22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ravioli22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ravioli22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ravioli22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pringlecake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pringlecake> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pringlecake> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pringlecake> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<opung21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<opung21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<opung21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<opung21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rud0lf17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rud0lf17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rud0lf17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rud0lf17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<l2y> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l2y> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<l2y> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<l2y> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<beuker> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Usurp0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Usurp0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Usurp0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Usurp0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<get> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<get> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<get> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<get> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<gpolitis22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<gpolitis22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<gpolitis22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<gpolitis22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<JollyRgrs17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JollyRgrs17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JollyRgrs17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<JollyRgrs17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<peaches> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mindjuju8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mindjuju8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mindjuju8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mindjuju8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<__idiot__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<__idiot__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<__idiot__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<__idiot__> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sulvone23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bathtub_shark21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bathtub_shark21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bathtub_shark21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bathtub_shark21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<amar23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<amar23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<amar23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<amar23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lostnord> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lostnord> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lostnord> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lostnord> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Levex> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Levex> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Levex> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<F4RR3LL> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<F4RR3LL> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<F4RR3LL> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<F4RR3LL> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<some_weirdo> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<some_weirdo> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest29374> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest29374> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Lymia13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lymia13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lymia13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lymia13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<wiggle> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wiggle> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wiggle> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wiggle> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest96737> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest96737> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest96737> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Aleszandro> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Aleszandro> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Aleszandro> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Aleszandro> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Kronuz18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kronuz18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hobbyboy3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Hobbyboy3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Hobbyboy3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Hobbyboy3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<epic14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<epic14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<epic14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<epic14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Nightmare14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nightmare14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nightmare14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nightmare14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-02
<nandub> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nandub> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nandub> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nandub> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<badseed> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badseed> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badseed> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<badseed> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lostnord> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lostnord> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lostnord> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lostnord> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Alucard4200> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Alucard4200> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Alucard4200> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Alucard4200> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<supercool3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<supercool3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<supercool3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<supercool3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<JonathanD> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<JonathanD> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JonathanD> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<JonathanD> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pendo3241> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pendo3241> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pendo3241> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pendo3241> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<chalcedony1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<chalcedony1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<l2y> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<l2y> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<l2y> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<l2y> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ripdog9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ripdog9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ripdog9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ripdog9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Carlos061117> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Carlos061117> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Carlos061117> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Carlos061117> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Usurp10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Usurp10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Usurp10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Usurp10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<conno> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<conno> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<conno> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<conno> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<earlz28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<earlz28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<earlz28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<earlz28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<madprops16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<madprops16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<madprops16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<madprops16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tesu23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tesu23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tesu23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tesu23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zooklubba12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zooklubba12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zooklubba12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zooklubba12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<information24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<information24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rubdos28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rubdos28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rubdos28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rubdos28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<yawkat25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<yawkat25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Algernop17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Algernop17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Algernop17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Algernop17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Majadon12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Majadon12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Majadon12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Majadon12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<drathir0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<drathir0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<drathir0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<drathir0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Bkid24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Bkid24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Bkid24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Bkid24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<vamiry> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vamiry> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vamiry> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vamiry> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lunaaa> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lunaaa> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lunaaa> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lunaaa> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Nightmare20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nightmare20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nightmare20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nightmare20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pinPoint27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pinPoint27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pinPoint27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pinPoint27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Arokh24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Arokh24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Arokh24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Arokh24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<guntbert13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<guntbert13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<guntbert13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<guntbert13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Turbo-Folker> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turbo-Folker> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turbo-Folker> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turbo-Folker> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dirtyroshi> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dirtyroshi> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dirtyroshi> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dirtyroshi> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LookingGlassSec> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LookingGlassSec> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LookingGlassSec> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LookingGlassSec> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Phex> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Phex> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Phex> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Phex> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mcspud10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mcspud10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mcspud10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mcspud10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Madcotto20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Madcotto20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Madcotto20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Madcotto20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<brand01> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brand01> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<brand01> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<brand01> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<metax> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<metax> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<metax> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<metax> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Nietzsche18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nietzsche18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nietzsche18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nietzsche18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ptx019> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ptx019> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ptx019> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ptx019> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MatthewAllan9318> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MatthewAllan9318> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MatthewAllan9318> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MatthewAllan9318> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<UncleSamuel17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<UncleSamuel17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<UncleSamuel17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<UncleSamuel17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<wfranken> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wfranken> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wfranken> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wfranken> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest39259> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest39259> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest39259> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest39259> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-03
<Guest29789> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest29789> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest29789> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest29789> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<albel72719> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<albel72719> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest85043> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest85043> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest85043> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest85043> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<loppy2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<loppy2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<loppy2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<loppy2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest18147> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest18147> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest18147> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest18147> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest37447> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest37447> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChasedSpade> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ChasedSpade> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ChasedSpade> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ChasedSpade> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hipp> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<hipp> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hipp> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hipp> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hipp> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Slumlord_13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Slumlord_13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Slumlord_13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Slumlord_13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Slumlord_13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-04
<april> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<april> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<april> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<april> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<april> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<change> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<change> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<change> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<change> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<change> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<raspimate_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<raspimate_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<raspimate_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<raspimate_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<raspimate_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Phex> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Phex> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Phex> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jack3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<jack3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jack3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jack3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jack3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<noteness> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<noteness> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<noteness> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<noteness> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<noteness> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Selavi17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Selavi17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Selavi17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Selavi17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Selavi17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ManyRaptors8> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ManyRaptors8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ManyRaptors8> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ManyRaptors8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ManyRaptors8> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nyuszika7h14> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nyuszika7h14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nyuszika7h14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nyuszika7h14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nyuszika7h14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bathtub_shark17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<bathtub_shark17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bathtub_shark17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bathtub_shark17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bathtub_shark17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<huhlig7> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<huhlig7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<huhlig7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<huhlig7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<huhlig7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mikedlr24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mikedlr24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mikedlr24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mikedlr24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mikedlr24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mikedlr24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ForexTrader> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<ForexTrader> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ForexTrader> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ForexTrader> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ForexTrader> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ForexTrader> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sulvone19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<sulvone19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sulvone19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sulvone19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sulvone19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sulvone19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Colti3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Colti3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Colti3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Colti3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Colti3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Colti3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mattcode> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<mattcode> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mattcode> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mattcode> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mattcode> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mattcode> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fkz> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<fkz> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<fkz> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fkz> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fkz> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fkz> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<K0HAX1> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<K0HAX1> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<K0HAX1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<K0HAX1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<K0HAX1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<K0HAX1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Loki18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Loki18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Loki18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Loki18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Loki18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Loki18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<davidebeatrici9> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<davidebeatrici9> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<davidebeatrici9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<davidebeatrici9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<davidebeatrici9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<davidebeatrici9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bladernr22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<bladernr22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<bladernr22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bladernr22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bladernr22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bladernr22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zaberdampfer> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<zaberdampfer> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<urdh7> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<urdh7> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<urdh7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<urdh7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<urdh7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<urdh7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<idn17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<idn17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<idn17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<idn17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<idn17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<idn17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Pixelz10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Pixelz10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Pixelz10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Pixelz10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Pixelz10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Pixelz10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<qassim3> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<qassim3> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<qassim3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<qassim3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<qassim3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<qassim3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<patate27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<patate27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<patate27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<patate27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<patate27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<patate27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oso96_200029> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<oso96_200029> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<oso96_200029> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oso96_200029> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<oso96_200029> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<oso96_200029> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Skunky27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.efnet.org #LRH /!\
<Skunky27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Skunky27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Skunky27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Skunky27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Skunky27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest90125> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Guest90125> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Guest90125> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest90125> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest90125> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MrElendig26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<MrElendig26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<MrElendig26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MrElendig26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MrElendig26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MrElendig26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<moved> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<moved> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<moved> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<moved> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<moved> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<moved> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<deetwelve27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<deetwelve27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<deetwelve27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lutoma2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<lutoma2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<lutoma2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lutoma2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lutoma2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lutoma2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<shreyansh_k16> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<shreyansh_k16> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<shreyansh_k16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<shreyansh_k16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<shreyansh_k16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<shreyansh_k16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zopsi> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<zopsi> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<zopsi> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zopsi> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zopsi> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zopsi> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Lildirt> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Lildirt> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Lildirt> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Lildirt> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Lildirt> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Lildirt> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<macky26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<macky26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<macky26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<macky26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<macky26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<macky26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<RustyJ23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<RustyJ23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<RustyJ23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<RustyJ23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<RustyJ23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<RustyJ23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Shrooms23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Shrooms23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Shrooms23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Shrooms23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Shrooms23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Shrooms23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nate10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<nate10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<nate10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nate10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nate10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nate10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kiera10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<kiera10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<DataComputist> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<DataComputist> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<DataComputist> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DataComputist> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DataComputist> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DataComputist> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<usrX> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<usrX> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<usrX> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<usrX> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<usrX> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<__idiot__> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<__idiot__> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<__idiot__> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<__idiot__> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<__idiot__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<__idiot__> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<diz10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<diz10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<diz10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<diz10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<diz10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<diz10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Erynnn28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Erynnn28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Erynnn28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Erynnn28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Erynnn28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Erynnn28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<tharkun10> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<tharkun10> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<tharkun10> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<tharkun10> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tharkun10> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<tharkun10> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bathtub_shark13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<bathtub_shark13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<bathtub_shark13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bathtub_shark13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bathtub_shark13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bathtub_shark13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Waldo4> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Waldo4> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Waldo4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Waldo4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Waldo4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Waldo4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-05
<phuzion11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<phuzion11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<phuzion11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phuzion11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<phuzion11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<phuzion11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<No> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<No> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<No> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<No> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<No> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<No> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<prawnsalad22> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<prawnsalad22> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<prawnsalad22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nightmare11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Nightmare11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Nightmare11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nightmare11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nightmare11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nightmare11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<linuxmodder13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<linuxmodder13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<linuxmodder13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<linuxmodder13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<linuxmodder13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<linuxmodder13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kambiz17> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<kambiz17> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<kambiz17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kambiz17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kambiz17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kambiz17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cholcombe13> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<cholcombe13> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<cholcombe13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cholcombe13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MEPB> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<MEPB> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<MEPB> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MEPB> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MEPB> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MEPB> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ljharb18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<ljharb18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<ljharb18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MeiR> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<MeiR> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<MeiR> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MeiR> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MeiR> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MeiR> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<r3m2> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<r3m2> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<r3m2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<r3m2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<r3m2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<r3m2> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<anataex> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<anataex> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<anataex> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anataex> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anataex> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anataex> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Dread28> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Dread28> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Dread28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dread28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Dread28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Dread28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sst6614> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<sst6614> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<sst6614> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sst6614> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sst6614> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sst6614> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sitri11> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Sitri11> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Sitri11> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sitri11> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sitri11> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sitri11> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<trisk21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<trisk21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<trisk21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trisk21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<trisk21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<trisk21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<les19> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<les19> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<les19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<les19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<les19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<les19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<phoe26> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<phoe26> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<phoe26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<phoe26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<phoe26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<phoe26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<SakiiR23> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<SakiiR23> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<SakiiR23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<SakiiR23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<SakiiR23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<SakiiR23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dystopia_> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<dystopia_> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<dystopia_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dystopia_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dystopia_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dystopia_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mikedlr24> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<mikedlr24> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mikedlr24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mikedlr24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mikedlr24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mikedlr24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<elkalamar> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<elkalamar> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<elkalamar> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<elkalamar> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elkalamar> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<elkalamar> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pringlecake> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<pringlecake> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<pringlecake> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pringlecake> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pringlecake> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pringlecake> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<enyc27> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<enyc27> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<enyc27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<enyc27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<enyc27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<enyc27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<peaches7> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<peaches7> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<peaches7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<peaches7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<peaches7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<peaches7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mindjuju16> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<mindjuju16> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<mindjuju16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mindjuju16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mindjuju16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mindjuju16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<anzuof18> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<anzuof18> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<anzuof18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<anzuof18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<anzuof18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<anzuof18> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<justyns> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<justyns> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<justyns> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justyns> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justyns> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<justyns> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<grumble221> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<grumble221> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<grumble221> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<grumble221> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<grumble221> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<grumble221> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Azure21> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<Azure21> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<Azure21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Azure21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Azure21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Azure21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<pOe[> /!\ ATTN: This channel has moved to irc.freenode.net ##hamradio /!\
<pOe[> This channel has been hacked by Australia's #1 hacker Simon 'eVestigator' Smith https://evestigatorsucks.com/
<pOe[> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pOe[> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pOe[> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<pOe[> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ExeciN29> After acquisition by Private Internet Access Freenode is now being used to spread ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ExeciN29> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ExeciN29> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee, the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<tesu24> After acquisition by Private Internet Access Freenode is now being used to spread ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<tesu24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<tesu24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee, the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<tesu24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to efnet or OFTC.
<^MillerBoss> After acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<^MillerBoss> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<^MillerBoss> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<^MillerBoss> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is participating https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<^MillerBoss> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC might be a good choice.
<sparr9> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sparr9> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sparr9> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<sparr9> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<sparr9> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<samfty> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<samfty> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<samfty> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<samfty> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<samfty> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<simon_-_2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<simon_-_2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<simon_-_2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<simon_-_2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<simon_-_2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<PolarizedIons23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<PolarizedIons23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<PolarizedIons23> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<PolarizedIons23> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<PolarizedIons23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<annieslmaos> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<annieslmaos> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<annieslmaos> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<annieslmaos> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<annieslmaos> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<wols> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<wols> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<wols> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<wols> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<wols> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ephemer0l_24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ephemer0l_24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ephemer0l_24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ephemer0l_24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ephemer0l_24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<mcspud24> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<mcspud24> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<mcspud24> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<mcspud24> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<mcspud24> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<ipv616> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<ipv616> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<ipv616> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<ipv616> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<ipv616> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Lord_of_Life19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Lord_of_Life19> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Lord_of_Life19> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Lord_of_Life19> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Lord_of_Life19> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<milky4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<milky4> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<milky4> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<milky4> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<milky4> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Evel-Knievel> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Evel-Knievel> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Evel-Knievel> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Evel-Knievel> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Evel-Knievel> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<bigpresh14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bigpresh14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bigpresh14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<bigpresh14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<bigpresh14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<TheoM> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<TheoM> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<TheoM> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<TheoM> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<TheoM> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<TheoM> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nb25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nb25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nb25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nb25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<nb25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nb25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Tyrantelf23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Tyrantelf23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Tyrantelf23> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Tyrantelf23> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Tyrantelf23> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Tyrantelf23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<sockspls13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<sockspls13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<sockspls13> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<sockspls13> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<sockspls13> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<sockspls13> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Waldo8> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Waldo8> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Waldo8> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Waldo8> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Waldo8> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Waldo8> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<percY-27> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<percY-27> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<percY-27> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<percY-27> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<percY-27> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<percY-27> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<macker5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<macker5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<macker5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<macker5> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<macker5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<macker5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<Iciloo12> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Iciloo12> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Iciloo12> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Iciloo12> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Iciloo12> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Iciloo12> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<yano20> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<yano20> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<yano20> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<yano20> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<yano20> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<yano20> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<zhongfu22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<zhongfu22> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<zhongfu22> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<zhongfu22> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<zhongfu22> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<zhongfu22> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<hammer06523> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<hammer06523> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<hammer06523> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<hammer06523> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<hammer06523> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<hammer06523> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<duckgoose16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<duckgoose16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<duckgoose16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<duckgoose16> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<duckgoose16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<duckgoose16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<thekingofbandit1> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<thekingofbandit1> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<thekingofbandit1> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<thekingofbandit1> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<thekingofbandit1> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<thekingofbandit1> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<nikivi2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<nikivi2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<nikivi2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<nikivi2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<nikivi2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<nikivi2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<klx``21> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<klx``21> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<klx``21> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<klx``21> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<klx``21> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Yes_ma`am> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Yes_ma`am> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Yes_ma`am> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<Yes_ma`am> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<Yes_ma`am> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<Yes_ma`am> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jcline2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jcline2> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<jcline2> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<jcline2> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<jcline2> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<jcline2> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<loeken23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<loeken23> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<loeken23> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<loeken23> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<loeken23> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<loeken23> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<samouy29> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<samouy29> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<samouy29> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<samouy29> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<samouy29> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<samouy29> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<jorrakay28> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jorrakay28> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<jorrakay28> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<jorrakay28> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<jorrakay28> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<raSter^5> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<raSter^5> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<raSter^5> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<raSter^5> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<raSter^5> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<raSter^5> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<swoolley25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<swoolley25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<swoolley25> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<swoolley25> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<swoolley25> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<swoolley25> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RichiH16> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RichiH16> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RichiH16> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<RichiH16> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<RichiH16> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<RichiH16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<PuppyKun14> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<PuppyKun14> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<PuppyKun14> Handshake cryptocurrency scam is operated by Andrew Lee (276-88-0536), the fraudster in chief at Private Internet Access which now owns Freenode
<PuppyKun14> Freenode is registered as a "private company limited by guarantee without share capital" performing "activities of other membership organisations not elsewhere classified", with Christel and Andrew Lee (PIA's founder) as officers, and Andrew Lee having the majority of voting rights
<PuppyKun14> Even christel, the freenode head of staff is actively peddling this scam https://twitter.com/christel/status/1025089889090654208
<PuppyKun14> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
